# AUG/SEP 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for you.....all 2WWers welcome to join in 

 Much love and luck everyone 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

tixy,1 Aug,FET, 
puppsy,1 Aug,IVF, 
poppins,2 Aug,FET, 
zoe1988,3 Aug,Clom, 
Julia G,4 Aug,ICSI, 
bradburns,4 Aug,, 
Angeljoy,5 Aug,ICSI, 
CJSKY,5 Aug,IVF, 
earthspirit77,6 Aug,IUI, 
emmypops,7 Aug,IVF, 
gottahope,7 Aug,IVF, 
Rose39,8 Aug,ICSI, 
Mrs Doubtfire,8 Aug,IVF, 
sml123,8 Aug,ICSI, 
crazycatlady,8 Aug,ICSI, 
emsy2525,8 Aug,Clom, 
Rosie238,9 Aug,IVF, 
olgakorbut,11 Aug,FET, 
Heaver,11 Aug,FET, 
KayC,12 Aug,ICSI, 
Yoda,12 Aug,ICSI, 
Emmib,13 Aug,IUI, 
em31178,13 Aug,ICSI, 
samJ,13 Aug,IVF, 
Boppet,13 Aug,ICSI, 
kazzy44,14 Aug,FET, 
Clarabel*,14 Aug,ICSI, 
nicolaw,14 Aug,ICSI, 
Smokeypoo,14 Aug,IVF, 
LottieMaz,14 Aug,IVF, 
Fire Opal,14 Aug,Clom, 
Helenmarie,14 Aug,ICSI
bolek,14 Aug,IVF, 
cem,15 Aug,IVF,
heleychamp,15 Aug,IVF, 
charley789,15 Aug,ICSI, 
diannaK,15 Aug,IVF, 
tate2,15 Aug,ICSI, 
wishing and hoping,16 Aug,FET, 
linnie50,16 Aug,IVF, 
Angelamcintyre,16 Aug,IVF, 
MaraJade,17 Aug,FET, 
heavenlyharry,18 Aug,IVF, 
scrappy,18 Aug,ICSI, 
lainey m,18 Aug,IVF, 
millie34,20 Aug,ICSI, 
TLZ,20 Aug,IVF, 
Flossy Teacake,20 Aug
NikkiC123,20 Aug,IVF, 
buster31,21 Aug,ICSI
qnu,21 Aug,IVF
made-by-m,21 Aug,ICSI
summer08,22 Aug,IVF
joeandwillsmummy,22 Aug,Clom
dinky77,22 Aug,IVF
beans33,22 Aug,ICSI
kazza78,23 Aug,ICSI
lindsay74,23 Aug,IVF
Louise03,24 Aug,ICSI
Sallywags,24 Aug,ICSI
babyflint,24 Aug,IUI
BlueSoo,25 Aug,ICSI
d-miccy,25 Aug,IVF
jaks,25 Aug
Topkat08,25 Aug,Clom
wannabemum08,25 Aug,IVF
butterflywings,26 Aug,ICSI
Rachel :0),26 Aug,ICSI
canjen,27 Aug,ICSI
sabah m,27 Aug,ICSI
Dizzy one,28 Aug,IVF
durhamlass,28 Aug,ICSI
Kater,Aug
BESTY,Aug,ICSI
rebeccas,Aug,IVF
sian,Aug,IVF
spinny1,Aug,FET



Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Tixy* ~ hun, I'm so sorry to see your news.......be kind to yourself 

*Paula* ~ many hugs to you too......so sorry 

*Puppsy*  How did you get on with your bloods? 

*Marie* 

*Hi Cjsky* ~ thanks hun, I've put you on the list 

*Hi Gottahope* ~ welcome to the thread. Good luck for work next week....hopefully it'll make the time go a bit faster. Lots of luck  

*Hi Boppet* ~ welcome to you too hun.........much luck for ET tomorrow  

*Kathy* ~ welcome.....your posts seem to be ok although I have gone and started a new thread just to confuse everything  How is the sicky feeling now?

*Bradburns* ~ hi, welcome to you and your DW. Pains are really common and don't mean bad news at all. Good luck for your test on Monday  

*Hi Lully, Yoda, Soph, Emmy and Angie* ~ hope you are all ok.....have a fab weekend 

*Poppins* ~ huge luck for your test tomorrow       

*Julia* ~ congratulations......really fab news 

Take care all.....off to watch BB now. Oooh Rex's GF is going in!

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## zoe1988 (Apr 29, 2008)

hi all havent been on in a while no time for personals as i am quiet busy but good luck for all testing soon. im having pains i think it i af but will wait and see. hope all is well with everyone. have a good weekend xxxxx


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Lizzy-think my OTD will be 16 Aug as EC was 30 July but guess they will confirm when they do ET.

Kay - ET is scheduled in for tomorrow unless i get a telephone call at 8:30am telling me i'm being pushed to a 5 day.  don't feel ready at all.  Have been feeling fairly ok up til now - not sure if it's the hormones, lack of sleep or just general anxiety but feeling a bit gloomy today.


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi everyone,

just wanted to wish you all luck for those of you who are waiting to the on the 2WW.  

So sorry to hear that for some of you the news hasn't been good this time round. Sending you lots of   

I hadn't been on this site for ages but we are going through the fertility treatment again so I thought I would get back in touch and hopefully be of some support to you. My husband and I had tried to have a baby for 4 years with no joy. I then went on to clomid and got pregnant after 4 months. Sadly we miscarried at 10 weeks which to this day I have never got over. We then tried IVF and produced 10 eggs, 8 of which fertilised. We were blessed with a baby girl who is now 9 months old.

We have some frozen embryos and on Thursday had a transfer so we are now on the 2WW. We are due to test on the 14th August. 

I pray that all of you have success and wish you well through your IVF cycles.

Kazzy xx


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Poppins - Good luck 4 test 2moro   

Boppet - Hope ET goes well   

Good night all 

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Poppins - Good luck for testing!

Puppsy - Did you get the results back? Hope everything works out OK for you.

Julia - Congratulations hun!! I had a good feeling about you! Hope you have a happy & healthy pg.

Good luck to everyone else.

Marie


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Morning everyone!

Good luck to those testing today - i will be popping in later in the hope of hearing some good news  

My ET has been pushed to Monday as out of the 11 embies that fertilised i have 6 that are apparently exactly where they should be and the embryologists can't pick.  So met survival of the fittest commence!  Know i should be pleased with news but seem to have lost my mojo at the minute!  Being awake from 3:30am probably hasn't helped!  I take my hat off to you ladies who keep finding the strength to try and try again and really hope that this time round as many as possible get the BFP we deserve!xxx


----------



## KayC (Jul 30, 2008)

Morning Boppet

Great news about your ET - 6 good embryos is a great result.  I know exactly how you feel at this time - I was exactly the same. We only had 6 eggs collected of which only 2 fertilized - I felt really low about it as I think I was expecting a lot more - the days between EC and ET I felt like I had a big black cloud over my head.  All I can say is when I had my ET and the embryologist was really pleased with my 2 fertilized embryos and then we saw them on the TV screen before they were put back, it felt really exciting. After the procedure, which all went really well, I felt so positive it was going to work.

Your mood changes so much and I think a lot of it is down to the hormones and anxiety - it is perfectly normal to feel this way and you are definitely not on your own  

Loads and loads of luck for Monday, I'm sure you'll feel different when ET is over.  Let us know how you get on.

Take care

Kay xx


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

Poppins, I think of you and cross everything, I soooooo hope it turns to a nice positive result for you, you so much deserve it   lots of   for you 

Rose and Boppet - don't be down, make sure that you cheer yourself up, watch some nice films or chat online to some girls from the thread, it helps a million. I watched lots of funny videos which cheered me up, i was crying for laughter which was great  

anyway, i cried lots yesterday, complete nightmare scenario.... test negative, no AF and blood result did not come back, so I am still in limbo..... hate it.   I looked in the evening again on the tester and there was the slightest faintest line, but really very faint only ifyou put it in a certain light, what is that?!!! It is taking the ****.... 1% hope left  
But this morning I had enough, so I just went to play squash and first time that I beat my boyfriend - all the frustration is good for the game   - and had a good swim, may be the witch will fly in now, if not, then let's see if they got the result on Monday and possible another test. But at least one good thing came out of it, they said 1 was 4cell grade A, and the other 2cell grade D, scale a-f, so this is at least something, it worked so far   

big hug to everyone and thanks so much for all your support!!!
xx puppsy


----------



## Heaver (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello everyone

we are having FET & had our ET on 29 july so are now on the dreaded 2WW due to test on 11 aug   . I just wondered if anyone thinks its still possible to get a positive result as got a mega cold on day of ET and now chest infection. I have been coughing so much i'm worried i may of done them some damage   Also been having bad AF pains and backache so feeling negative  

Would just like to say congratulations to those who got a BFP   and hope you have happy and healthy pregnancies. Reading your posts gives me a little hope it may work one day for us.
Would like to wish good luck to everyone on their 2WW I am crossing my fingers and toes for you             
  
Regards
H x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,  

Not good news for us we got a negative test result  , I did 2 tests this morning and we were both so hoping to see 2 lines appear but they didn't, feel so gutted, I have such a bad headache from crying I'm now not sure what to do next? 9 2ww's is hard, 3 M/C's is harder still, do we go again, I said I would never give up, but I'm tired of it all, we both feel very strongly about having a biological child, so adoption is not an option yet for our first child, maybe a second? do we go down the route of surrogacy? but I don't know much about it or where to even start? Maybe we will have one more go but look into surrogacy in the meantime see what our options are? I guess my head is all over the place and not a good time to make any decisions, DH agree's he would rather surrogacy than adoption so we are on the same lines. Funny I used to be so against surrogacy...its strange how something can change in you just like that.

Thank you all for your support and strength, I wish you all luck.  

A very sad Poppins   x


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Poppins Words can't express how sad I felt when I read your post   - I think the girls on here were soooo behind you and wanting you to get your BFP as you desreve it so much and have really been superhuman to endure 9 2wws     You have to give yourselves time before deciding which road is right for you   

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Poppins i have been reading and rereading your post before having some time out and then responding.  It's so upsetting - you've gone through so much and there doesn't seem to be any justice in the world that you still haven't had the result you deserve.  You must be the expert on all this IF with everything you've been through so thinking there's nothing i can say which will add any value.  The only thing i can think of is that when i had my accupunture at Zita West the therapist told me that they work with one of the top m/c specialists in the country and suggested that if i  dont get the result we're praying for this time then it may be an option to go down that route.  Big big hugs Poppins


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hello Girls

I am on my 2ww, had FET today.I would love to join you if i may. 
WE were truely blessed to have a son last April after 13 years of trying and 14 attempts of IUI IVF and FET. We decided to use our frosties for another go.

Hope i can wait it out with you,

thank you 

Lizzie, can you add me pls? official date is 16th  but we do a blood on the 18th as the outcome falls over the weekend

thank you, and look forward to getting to know some of you

Wishing


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Wishing

Welcome to the thread  

Yours is such a lovely story - I so hope you are lucky this time and your family will be complete  

I was very lucky to have a DD naturally in 2006 but no luck since then so this is our 2nd go at IVF and I test on 7th Aug. Am beginning to hav a feeling that AF is coming on soon though so desperately hoping \i am wrong  

Look forward to spending my second week with you  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## crazycatlady (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello everybody, I'm new and I hope you don't mind if I join you?

We're on our 1st ICSI and OTD is next Friday 8th August. I'm starting to go a little bit mad  !
I have had every symptom in the book, but have also had most of them at some point over the last 3.5 years so I know they don't mean very much. I did have AF cranps for a few days after ET bit they've gone now. These last few days are going to be fun aren't they. At least I'm back at work tomorrow, that might help keep my mind off it a bit!

 for everyone waiting to test, and   for those who have had no luck this time


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls 
*Emmy* - thanks for the lovely welcome, you hang on in there, this is the worst week isn't it? Not long to go for you, keep positive, not easy I know. We can try to keep each other sane

*Crazy * - hi, yeah you are right, the last few days are the worst ,that's why its called the emotional rollercoaster!

I am ok just now as its only day 2 but I know after this week I will start go go a bit gaga, analysing everything

hi to everyone else 
Wishing


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi, can I join the list of impatient waiters please?

My test date should be 13th Aug, if AF behaves herself and doesnt decide to cut my wait down for me - bless her!

Good luck ladies x


----------



## zoe1988 (Apr 29, 2008)

hi ladies well my 2ww is finally over and it ended witha BFN. aw well at least i can start round 2 of clomid. dont know why i expected it to be any different. tested at 8.00am this morning and af arrived at about 12. hope everyone else has some better news. will keep an eye on here and good luck to u all xxx


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey ladies

Zoe - sorry to hear BFN - i know whenever you try something new you pin your hopes on it but i think it's something like 80% of people who fall pg on clomid do so within the first 3 months.  That's one down and at least 2 to go -  so keep going and stay positive.   

Wishing - welcome! sounds like you went through a lot to get DS so hopefully you've already paid your time and it'll be bullseye first time round for baby number 2   We have the same test day i think (though I'm on ET tomorrow as having a day 5 transfer) so hopefully we can get through this together!

Emmy - hope you're wrong about   from what I've read on here with the ladies going through the 2WW AF symptoms seem to be very similar to positive pregnancy symptoms!!  Getting nearer and nearer OTD now.    Hang in there.

CC lady - one week down, one to go.Hope work helps distract you through it and you get a   

Emmib - welcome to you too    Hoping that IVF won't be neccessary for you and you get a BFP this month 

Poppins - hope you're hanging in there and you and DH are getting each other through this rubbish time. 

Hello to everyone else on this rainy rainy Sunday.xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Emmy & Boppet, Thank you both for your lovely messages, brought tears to my eyes instantly again, but then I've not stopped crying on and off for the last 24 hrs or so, even fell asleep last night after sobbing on my bed with my oldest puss cat, I've done that many times with him over the years now. 

Must admit apart from being with DH, our 3 cats are helping me to get through this especially the 2 kittens when they are up to mischief!

Poppins x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi all
We're on our first ICSI, EC was on 28 July and ET on 31 July.. will be testing on 14 August.
I seem to be experiencing all sorts of symptoms (cramping, spotting, discharge, mild nausea) and I don't know if they could be the sign of pregnancy or mild OHSS. I know ET was only 4 days ago!
This is such a confusing time, I thought I would join this thread for moral support!  
Cx


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire (Apr 11, 2008)

Evening Ladies


Just wanted to send loads of  ,   and   to those of us on our 2ww   

And some big   to those who haven't had good news this time x

I'm still hanging in there and for the first time on this 2ww I was thinking about testing   but didn;t go through with it ! - I have no symptoms at all now, nothing   - and its just like torture. - Only 5 more sleeps til OTD  

Rose - I hope your feeling better today, sending you lots of   you hang in there girly xx

Clarabel - Hi and good luck on your 2ww xx

Emmib - Hi to you too and good luck xx

Wishing - Lots of luck to you xx

And a big   to everyone I missed (Sorry !)

Mrs D x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Poppins* ~ i'm ever so sorry hun....really am. Sending many hugs and much love 

*Zoe* ~ really sorry to see your news too....lots of luck for your next cycle 

*Puppsy* ~ really hoping you get good news tomorrow  

*Thanks Boppet* ~ good luck for ET tomorrow.....just think tomorrow afternoon you'll be PUPO 

*Hi Kazzy* ~ welcome back to FF....lots of luck for your cycle  

*Hi Heaver* ~ welcome to the thread. Lots of people have posted before about having colds on their 2ww and it doesn't seem to affect your chances of a BFP....your embies are very snug in there  

*Hi Wishing* ~ welcome to you too....glad you found the thread  Loads of luck  

*Hi Crazycatlady* ~ love the name....lots of luck for your 2WW  

*Hi Emmib* ~ i've added you too....hope AF stays away. Much luck  

*Hi Clarabel* ~ welcome to you too....all your symptoms sound really normal  Good luck  

*Rose* (((hugs))) hope you are feeling better today hun....sending cyber hugs. I know they're not the same as the real thing but we're all here for you 

*Emmy, Marie, Kay and Mrs D* ~ hi there....hope you are all ok 

*Bradburns and DW* ~ lots of luck for your test tomorrow       

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hello Girls

So sorry for the girls who haven't had their dreams come true this time, its horrible 

*Boppet * - looks like we are testing on the same day 

*Clarabel* - its so difficult as the symptoms are so alike, I thought after all the BFN's I had had in the past (12) I would have known immediately when I got a BFP but I honestly didn't, not until I was around 6/7 weeks

*Emmib* - hi

.*Mrs D* - its so tempting to test, and it is torture, you want to know if its good but you don't want the dream to be over if its bad, you'd rather hang on in there and suffer , Be good and wait a few days

*Lizzie* - thanks for adding me, sorry for the confused mail I sent you lol see the craziness has sunk in already, you'd think an old timer like me could find my way around the boards by now

*Emmy* - hi

Hello to everyone else and the best of luck to the testers

Wishing


----------



## Rosy238 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello,
I have been registered for a while but have never posted till now.  I hope you all know how much reading your posts helps people, your all little stars . up untill now, i have just read, taking comfort and reassurance in what you are all saying, now I feel a little alone in my second week of my 2ww and hoped it would be ok to join you for a while. I had my ET last sat and due to test this coming sat. This is my first IVF attempt and it has been a bit bumpy!!!! I wish anyone who is testing this week the best of luck.  
Rosy
xxx


----------



## em31178 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I've not posted on this thread before but we are in the 2ww so thought I would join the madness with everyone else, our OTD is 13 August, so only 10 more days to go! Had quite a few pains the first couple of days after ET but nothing now, sore boobs like balloons, but they have been sore for weeks it seems!

Good luck to everyone else on their 2ww, lots of positive vibes    . Lets hope we all get the BFP's we deserve!

Big    to all those who haven't succeeded this time.

Emma xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Em and Rosy ~ welcome to the thread...really pleased you've come to join us  

Wishing  No problem hun.

xxx


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello again

Mrs D, Lizzy, Wishing, thank you all for the welcome words and good luck wishes.

Welcome onboard Rosy and Emma. Just like you both I've been reading all the useful info on all the different threads for a while and finally decided to join in today! 11 days to go before testing for me! 

I can't stop focusing on all my symptons, which could all be caused by the pessaries.. this 2ww is absolute torture!!  

Lots of   for everyone on this thread.

C


----------



## crazycatlady (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey everybody! welcome to all the other newbies too and   for all of us.

Poppins, big hugs  
Puppsy I hope you get good news today
Fingers crossed for all the testers today

Reading through your posts I am so relieved that it's not just me experiencing appearance/ disapperance of symptoms, not knowing what is due to the progesterone (I'm on Gestone injections), and wondering how to strike that balance between feeling positive and hopeful, yet preparing for bad news!  I was at the hospital this morning for my blood test (was at risk of OHSS though seem to be OK now) and I felt really nervous, I think because next time I'm there we'll be geting the result of our preg test  

I must do some work and try to get my thoughts off it! there's nothing we can do now, it's either worked or it hasn't...


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Poppins - I am so sorry honey    

Hey Em I am due to test on the 12th if you fancy a buddy tootsXX You too Claire, Clarabel anyone else....I am  feeling a bit empty really - no feelings whatsoever same as Em a few after EC but nothing now ekkk ??  

A question - last treat ment I was on 200mg cycologyst now on 400mg what are you guys on??

How is everyone  - Good luck to us all this is hell isnt it??     

Will pop on tonight better get on XX


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello everyone, just wanted to send you a post to see how you all are.   

Poppins - I'm so terribly sorry to hear your news. It just seems to be so unfair that you are having to go through this. Sending you lots of    . 

Claire, Em. Rosy and Clarabel - welcome and goos luck on the 2WW   

Yoda - hiya - hope you are doing okay. I'm on 400mg cycolgest. Jusr think it depends what you hormones are like.

Wishing - welcome and I am so pleased that after such a long time of trying that you have your little angel. Good luck for this time round.   

Lizzi - thanks so much for adding me to the long list. Hope you are okay.   

Zoe - so sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of   

crazycatlady - what a great name! Think I should have been a little more inventive too. Good luck on the 2WW.   

Heaver - so sorry to hear you have been so poorly. I called barts today as I had an FET on thursday and on sat pm started a 24 hour sick bug. Couldn't even keep water down. They said the embryos should be fine as it's more about what the environment in your womb is like. So lets both try not to worry.  

Hi to everyone else and so sorry if I have missed you but this thread is getting big.

Like Heaver I've been unwell since my FET and been so worriied it may effect our chances    I've been so sick since sat pm. Had my transfer on thursday at 11am does anyone know roughly how long it takes for the embryos to implant? Sending you all lots of   

Kazzy xxxx


----------



## Rosy238 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi all,
Thankyou for the welcome, sending big  to everyone and  for everyone on their 2ww.

Am I alone in feeling in my second week that I dont want sat to come Its as though where I am now, there is a possibility I may be pregnant and I like that feeling and dont want it to end as this is the closest I have ever been to being pregnant! does this sound silly?!?!? Im finding it hard to be positive and feel guilty for not being, just feel I need to prepare myself if it doesnt work!
Sorry to seem a bit negative today but as this week goes on, my heart is getting heavier 
Im so keeping everything crossed for everyone who is on their 2ww  and admire all of you that have been through this many times 

Love and  
Rosy.xxx


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi girls

Rosy I know exactly what you mean honey! One minute I am thinking its all over then I think maybe it will work - but I am scared of testing cos then I can't pretend any more ! I also feel guilty for being negative and am wondering if this will ultimately affect the outcome     I actually went out and bought 2 peesticks today and have decided I will test one day early on Wed morning if AF hasn't put in an appearance by then  

A big welcome to all the new girls -   and   for you all 

Also a big    for todays testers - pls let them be BFPs   

Take care girls

Emmy xx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hiya Rosy, Rose and Emmy

You are NOT going crazy one bit    just totally normal. The last time I did IVF I bought one of those positive thinking CDs but I still had so many negative thoughts it was unreal and I got a BFP!! I think it's only natural for all of us to have doubts. I just keep holding on to the advice Barts have always given me and that is if the 'environment' and embryos are right very little will change the outcome. I think we need to remind ourselves that we are only feeling this way as we want this so much and in a way by having negative thoughts all we are doing is protecting ourselves in case the news isn't good. I feel just the same. Take care and sending you lots of    

Kazzy xx


----------



## crazycatlady (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm feeling exactly the same - I'm enjoying being PUPO and I don't want to be PO! I'm feeling a bit more negative every day and kind of dreading Friday   Rose I also tested a week early and got a BFN and now I'm too scared to test again! I just want to hold on to this feeling of maybe being pregnant  

 to us all


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

Hiya

well, all is over for me as expected on Friday  the fat old lady is still singing her La Traviata, she came on yesterday. The test showed "normal" level - I had to laugh at the word normal, poor nurse, she didn't know my background, I guess. Anyway, I cried all the tears of the world and now I am back to getting a bit of distance to the whole IVF business. I'd rather have a go for the next few months at herbs, reflexology and other lovely treatments including one special one.... I must tell you this. My friend who had IVF told her gran about it, and she said, that her doctor told her about 60 years ago, that she should have a go every 12 hours around ovulation... and it worked for her!!! Wow, I have not tried this out yet, as everyone says every 2 days bla bla, so well, as we have no probs on the man's side, we will have a go at that now, it will be a bit of a steamy weekend 

To all the 2ww ladies, lots and lots of luck, I wish I could swap with you, sounds strange but it's true. I hope lots of BFPs come along   and please let the symptons-watch not drive you crazy, remember they do not mean much.

To all the BFN ladies, lots of strength in this ****ty time, be proud of yourself that you have tried and managed it as it takes a lot of power to go through this. Lots of luck, and hopefully see you one day on a BFP thread, don't give up hope  ! 

puppsy xx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Puppsy

I just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear your news   I really do feel for you and it's a moment that sadly many of us will share. Take care of yourself and know that you have our support when you need it. Sending you    and lots of   

Kazzy xxx


----------



## KayC (Jul 30, 2008)

Puppsy

So sorry to hear your news - sending you lots of  

Stay strong and have fun trying the natural way - your friend's gran's theory sounds great  

Take care 

Kay


----------



## KayC (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey everyone

I'm so glad of this thread and to read that I'm not alone because I don't feel at all positive about things at the moment. I've not got any symptoms, although I seem to try and analysing things even when nothing is happening - I feel like I'm going mad. It's just nice to know it's normal. I'm also dreading testing next week, but then I wish it would come round quickly so I can find out!

*Yoda* - I think we are testing on the same day - I am also on 400mg cyclogest and having trouble trying to remember to 'take' my evening dose (I'm sure it's the hormones making me  - i'm not normally like this!)

*Rose, Rosy, Emmy, Clarabel* and *CrazyCatLady* - none of us are going crazy - thank god, but it all feels so out of character doesn't it - hang in there. 

*Kazzy* - sorry to hear you've been ill - that's all you need at a time like this. Hope you feel better soon. I heard that the embies can implant between day 6 and day 11 and I'm sure the clinic is right that it's the environment inside that matters 

*Cem* - welcome to the thread - as you can see we're all in the same boat and everyone is really friendly and it does help knowing there are lots of other people out there going through the same thing. Me and DH have said we're going to stay as positive as we can and deal with the heartbreak if we have to. Sending you lots of .

Hello to everyone I've missed (I'm sure there's loads), good luck to anyone who's testing tomorrow - sending everyone    and 

Kay


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Puppsey

So sorry hon    its really hard hon big hug to you XXXXX   

Yodaxx


----------



## Rosy238 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thankyou to everyone for making realise that what im feeling is normal, I was talking to my mum today about this site and she said to me that as much as she loves me she cant even begin to imagine how this feels and she is grateful that I have somewhere where I can go and be with people who understand totally what im going throu! my DH has totally buried his head this weekend and is pretending that none of this is happening! I wish I had his ability to do that!!!!

Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow and sending big  

Puppsey, I cant say I know how you must be feeling but I admire your attitude hun, sending you massive huge 

Goodnight all and here is   for some BFP's tomorrow
Rosy.xxx


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Just thought Id drop by to say congrats to everyone whos had a BFP recently...and to say good luck to all those who are due to test!!!  
My test day is tomorrow, but I just really dont want to test!! lol I've been so relaxed for these 2 weeks and can honestly say that I dont know either way if it will be (-) or (+)  I feel really 'normal' (if thats possible?!) lol Compared to my 2 other IUIs where I was convinced that I was pregnant as I had all the symptoms under the sun!! But unfortunately I wasnt! 
All Im feeling is a bit tired and every now and then I get little niggly pains in my belly..similar to af pains...my boobs have got quite big but I put that down to the cyclogest and the progynova...they're not hurting or anything, just large! lol  

Anyway good luck to all...!!!    

p.s......has anyone ever been told to test on day 17 when having IUI? I've always tested on day 14 but was told by a nurse yesterday that for IUI its the 17th day?


xxxx


----------



## bradburns (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all hope everything is going well on the 2ww i wanted to let EVERYONE no that we got a BFP        

Thank you to eveyone for your help and here is to a start of loads of BFP's for everyone! ! ! ! ! ! 

Thank you all again for the messages and support and please email me should you have any questions at all. 

Also anyone know about the HCG levels ect ect?? or a web page for this please. 

THank you


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Just to say a big CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP..!!!!!! 
xxx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes I'll second that. A huge congratulations to you bradburns - you must be so over the moon.                          

Great news!! Kazzy xxx


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Bradburns - Huge congrats to you - enjoy the next 8 months                

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Bradburn

Oh goodness BFP well Done honey       - You PM'ed me a few days ago asking about symptoms - which symtoms did you have just out of interest XXXX


----------



## bradburns (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all thank you for the email and the good wishes. 

The only symptoms that Mrs B has was terrable pain for about 36 hours in the lower abdo, and you could see 1 vain in her (.)(.) that was it, so nothing really, as much as others, but it was a great sign for us!!!!!!!

I can advise everyone to have loads and loads of relaxation plenty of cold drinks, at least 2 leaters a day that helps alot! and LOVE, from EVERYONE THAT knowes about it. It helped the fact that her mother and mother new, as when she had a pain i got her to talk to her mum, qabout crap but it helped and the paion setteled down. 

We are back again tomorrow for our HCG blood test to see what the level is. 

I am so excited. 

Love to all and I hope that our embys stick like mad and M & C the initials are well and the HCG level goes up up up !!!!!!!!!!

Our next scan is booked in for the 18th August 2008 so anyone who is going to the Lister at the same time for a scan let me know!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi everyone, was wondering if i could join the 2ww gang please my otd 15th august which is also my birthday...... so hopefully big celebration!!!
  Good luck to all of you who are waiting      , i've been on and off this site for 3 days now and i must say you are all a wonderful help especially yesterday when i felt particularly    as both of my sisters away on holiday (1home today, phew!!! an little 1 phoned today  )xxx Thankyou to all of you who replied to my 1st post 'help im new' all of your words were greatly appreciated.
     Lots of     for those of you whos news hasnt been so good, it's heart breaking and i don't really know what to say other than i do know that it one of the most awful awful feelings in the whole world and my thoughts are with you all.
                                       Helen xxx


----------



## crazycatlady (Aug 3, 2008)

Puppsy so sorry to hear your news    It sounds like you're dealing with it really well   I wish you could have got your bfp this time though.

Bradburns congratulations   on your    

Good luck to the ladies testing tomorrow. I    for good news for you!

I went back to the office today and it made me feel much better, took my mind off my imaginary symptoms for a few hours! I'm lucky in that not many people are around at the moment so I could work to my own schedule and not get stressed


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Hope all the ladies in waiting are doing well today. 

Is anyone else out there suffering from insomnia? I keep waking up around 3am or 3.30am and find it impossible to go back to sleep... so unlike me! I usually love my sleep.  

I really struggled at work today, just as well August is always a quieter month for us.

Any tips on what could help with the insomnia?

Sending everyone loads and loads of  

Cx


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Girls

Just want to say good luck to Earthspirit for testing tomorrow     Are you going to test first thing?  I am also testing tomorrow early morning as I usually get up to the loo about 4 or 5ish (1 day early) and will let you know the outcome   

I have to say I don't feel pregnant in the least but AF hasn't appeared YET and miracles do happen   

I have been having a bit of a loopy day - really emotional - burst into tears when DH left for work this morning - not sure if it was cos I am premenstrual or preggers - hopefully the latter   

 and   to all

Emmy xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Clarabel

Me too I am on day 7 now and wakened last 2 nights..... not like me either.. lets hope its a good sign hon.  Good luck to earth spirit and emmsy and anyone else testing tomorrow.

Hugs Yodaxx


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

the site is somehow addictive... 
So good to see another BFP, congratulations bradburns, I enjoy your happiness with you  

Lots of luck for tomorrow's tester, hope you  have a nice sleep before your cross or a line comes along  

and a little tip, my clinic said that NHS paid IUIs are not anymore funded, but I asked for the NHS contact person and she got back to me that she has to investigate if this is the case for my county - so if you have had anything like this, make sure that you check with the NHS, well worth it   cheaky monsters, some IVFs they fund up to 3 times some they don't fund at all, and apparently they funded up to 6 unassisted IUIs...... 

Boppet, thanks again for all your advice on the herbs, went shopping today and I must say there are more herbs on the table than food    Hope you had your ET yesterday, let us know how it went and how the little ones grew.

Good night ladies!
puppsy xx


----------



## crazycatlady (Aug 3, 2008)

I too have been waking up any time between 3 and 5am and struggling to get back to sleep. It was worst just after egg collection, and I found getting up and reading and having a milky drink helped. It's come back the last few nights and I haven't done anything, maybe I should take my own advice and go for the milky drink again!

I've been very emotional too. So hard to tell if it's PMT, pregnancy or just stress and lack of sleep!

  for all testers tomorrow! You must be feeling so nervous! I really don't want to test...


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Emmy...good luck for tomorrow!!! Im testing in the morning before I go to work!! 
Hi Yoda...good luck with your 2ww   
xxx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Good luck everyone who is testing tomorrow    

I'm on day 6 of the 2WW and had a really bad day re being positive   . We've had a really horrible sick bug and I'm just so worried it may effect our chances. Barts said it shouldn't but then any logical thinking goes out of the window on the 2WW doesn't it!!!!      Feeling so weepy today     and just want to know!! So so sorry for the negative post I promise I shall get myself together and be a happy bunny again tomorrow        

Girls - take care and lets see lots of      tomorrow

Kazzy xxxx


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girl

*Rosy* - hello, glad you've decided to join in, it does help, here you realise that all the worries and crazy things you think are perfectly normal! When is your test date? What you said about desperate to know and dreading the test day is so true.

*Emma* - hello

*Clarabel* - its hard when the symptoms can be caused by the pessaries or early pregnancy, keep hanging on in there

*Claire* - hello, you be optimistic, of course it can work,. We are all different, I was almost 13 years and my friend got PG with her first IUI so you never know.

*Kazzy * - I hope you are feeling a little better now,

*Emmy * - wishing you so much good luck if you do test in the morning

*Rose* - , keep positive how many days are you past your usual AF ?

*Puppsy * - you are so brave! Its just awful , why cant it just happen to people who want babies? You are doing the right thing, whatever way, you need a break . 
Earthspirit - wishing you so much luck for tomorrow

*Bradburns* - huge congrats -Fantastic news!

*Crazy * know what you mean about being emotional, its hard to be up about it all the time

well im on day 4 (trans on sat) and im kinda up and down. I know this is going to get worse but i can only do my best. DH is keeping me busy, ive not been doing much since transfer so he took me for lunch and a wander round the shops ,it helped take my mind off things

Love to you all and loads of luck 
Wsihing xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Kazzy

I'm feeling tthe same as you hon your not alone    I'm now on day 7 since my transfer on wednesday last week do we count that day as well   or maybe I'm day 8 anyhow not had any feelings so feelina a bit down and its pouring here too which isnt helping  

Good luck to all todays testers XXX
big hugs XXX


----------



## Rosy238 (Feb 14, 2008)

Morning all,
Hoping to see some    on here today, it really made me smile and gave me a lift to hear about the Bradburns, congrats to you its fantastic news!  

Thankyou 'wishing and hoping'  I hope you are doin ok and taking it easy, i really dont know what i would do without this thread this week, my test day is saturday and I have planned lots of things to do for the rest of the week to keep me busy! I spent most of yesterday crying at absolutly everything!!!! and I think thats got alot to do with the lack of sleep! I too am having trouble getting to sleep because of cramps, then wake up at about 4am and cant get back to sleep!

 for all those testing today and sending big   to everyone
Love
Rosy xxx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello girls - 

I hope you are all okay today and that we have some good news. I feel so nervous     and excited     for those of you who are testing. 

Yoda - thank you so much for your lovely post and I'm so sorry to hear that you are feeling the same. I think it's all about balance - we are all bound to have terrible days. I shall keep saying my prays for you and all the girls   .
I had my transfer on Thursday which I counted as day 1 as it was done at 11am? When do you test? I'm on the 14th but at this rate I know I'm going to be naughty and test early. My period is due on Monday so may do it then.    

Rosy - so sorry to hear that you are having trouble sleeping. Hope you feel better today and don't feel as weepy   

Right had better jump in the shower as I am going to go out today for the first time since I've had this bug. Got to get out as I am going round the twist   . Some friends wanted to meet up but just don't think its fair as I have read that I could still be carrying the bug and therfore pass it on. So thought I'd just pop in to town for an hour and do some retail therapy!!

Take care and chat later.

Kazzy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

KAZZY

ENJOY YOUR THERAPY AND HOPE THE BUG GOES SOON- HAVE A NICE REST AND LUNCH TOO . I TEST ON 12TH AUGUST ..  WELCOME ROSEY THE CRAMPS ARE GOOD ACTUALLY WISHING I HAD A FEW  

TAKE CARE ALL

YODAXX

    COME ON ALL YOU


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire (Apr 11, 2008)

Well good morning ladies

To day I have returned back to work   but I was very naughty and did a HPT test this morning before coming in (OTD is 8th - so 2 days early) and we got a   - to say i'm shocked is an understatment         - me and DF shed a few tears of happiness this morning    - just can believe it - I felt so ill yesterday with af pains that I had convinced myself that it hadn;t worked.  We bought the PT on Monday and didn;t even think to test early until this morning  

I'll do another test on Friday (OTD) - just to be sure   - but the test we done this morning was the clear blue one which you can test 4 days early !! - but i'm still in shock I think cos I still cant believe it.

I still have a few little niggly pains down below (like af pains  ) - but still trying to stay positive ! Please stay will us little embies (ralphy and ruby)        

I wil ring the hosp on Friday (after test !) 

Well better be off now to catch up on some work - if I can concentrate long enough  

Good luck to you all testing today    

Lots of love and luck to all.

Mrs D x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Mrs Doubtfire

I am so pleased for you - your darling son will have a sibling or 2 ! how wonderful.  You and DH must be on cloud nine     

Happy Preganacy and beyond

Love Yodaxx

Ghess the test came up early then!!!


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Mrs D

Congratualtions       

Fab to wake up to such great news


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Congratulations Mrs Doubtfire      



I did a test this morning and got a     

xxx


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Good morning ladies  please can i be added to the 2ww list!my embies are 1 week old today (think thats right? 1 week since ec) and today i really dont feel like they're doing very much in there  silly i know  but just one of those days!

  On a much more positive note  OMG Mrs Doubtfire you did it!!! thats fantastic news        you got a  

Good luck and     to all of you testing today. 
                                much love Helen xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Earth Spirit      

XXXlove yodaXXX


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Earth Spirit     so sorry    Love Helen xxx


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks ladies 

I just rang the hospital though to tell them and they want me to carry on as normal and do another test on friday...day 17!
So fingers crossed a miracle might happen for me!! lol I expected them to just say that if its negative now then it still will be by friday but they reckon it still may change?!! Fingers crossed! 

xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Is Friday the test day !!!  You could still be ok then - I assumed it was today honey    2 days is a long time and plenty time for a hpt to change  

Keep positive toots XXX


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Yoda...


lol..well there has been a bit of confusion!
The first 2 iuis I had I was told to test on day 14..but this time the nurse told me that for iuis they like you to test on day 17!!
I only found that out a couple of days ago but thought I would still stick to the 14 days and so I did a test yesterday afternoon which was BFN..but I thought perhaps cause its the afternoon that may be why...so I did one this morning but still BFN. I rang the office to see how set in stone this 17 day test is and they seem to think that it could still change?! So Will do another test friday!!! Confusion or what!!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Thank you so much for your lovely words and wishes. 

Earthspirit - sending you lots of     for Friday xx

Mrs D x


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh Earthspirit - hope things do change in the next couple of days. I'm sure the clinic wouldn't prolong your agony if they didn't think there was any chance of a change by Friday.

Heleychamp - we have the same test day...and the same name!!  Lets hope you both get the same result on the 13 -BFP!!!


----------



## bradburns (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all and thank you so very much for the support and congrats, congrats to Mrs D, and everyone else that is testing today, tomorrow good lukc not that any of you need it as we are going to have a room of packed BFP!!!!!!

Mrs B going back to the hospital today to have another HCG level test, to make sure that things are going well, so lets hope for that as well, even thought I am sure that we will be fine. 

   for all of you to have great news! 

take care and thank you all again!


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Awwww Earth Spirit sending you all the       possible, i'm sure the hospital know what they're talking about so just hold out a little longer.    


Hi Boppet, is your otd the 13th? mines the 15th i dont really understand why the hospitals give different dates do you? my ec was 30th july and my et was 1st august and they've said not to test until 17th august!!! but i was set on the 15th from the start as its my birthday and exactly 2 weeks after my transfer, what do you think?

Id really appreciate all of your views on this as i find it very confusing and i'm not really sure i'm doing the right thing testing on the 15th  

Good luck Boppet hope u get a   sending you     and baby glue xxx                Helen xxx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey girls - hope you are all okay.

*Mrs D* - Wow! Congratulaions!! I am so excited for you.      
*
Earthspirit* - I am so sorry to hear your news  . I will pray    for that BFP on Friday. No words can express how sorry I am and just really hope the outcome changes by friday.   

*Yoda* - thanks for lovely messages they really do help at times of need. Hope you are doing okay and I'm keeping everything crossed for the 12th.   

Hiya to everyone else. Keep strong and positive   

Well had a better day today just have no idea what so ever on the outcome on the 14th. I am on day 7 today and had some twinges around left ovary/lowe tummy? Feel a bit light headed, very weepy and rather ratty but apart from that pretty normal!!

Take care and catch up later

Kazzy xxx


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi

Please can I join the list.

I had ET today and have my test on 18th August at 9.30 am at the clinic.


----------



## nicolaw (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Ladies
I would also like to join please and am due to test on Thursday 14th.  Am dreading it after our history, but am feeling awful as I got an infected insect bite over the weekend and have had terrible inflamation on my arm and have had to have antibiotics and penicillin.
My sore (.)(.) don't seem to be as sore now and I am sure that my infection and antibios have ruined everything.  I just hate this 2WW - turns me into a loonie.
Am now watching my bodies every move and hope that the two embies we had put in last thursday are still snuggled in there somewhere - get so desparate, but am fearing for the worst - again. 
Nic x


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmmm, i had EC on 30/07 and 5 day ET on 04/08 and Lister told me to test next Wed 13/08 - 2 weeks after EC.  I commented that it was earlier than i'd expected to be testing but Dr stuck to his guns - told me 13/08


----------



## KayC (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to *heavenlyharry * and *nicolaw* - good luck during your 2ww and stay positive - everyone's really friendly so ask away 

*Mrs D* and *Bradburns* - congratulations on your  - that's fantastic news  

*Earthspirit* - hang in there - BFN's do turn into BFP's so I'm keeping everything crossed for you for Friday 

*Heleychamp*, *Cem* and *Boppet* - I was told to test 2 weeks from the day after my EC which is 15 days - so it certainly is confusing 

*Kazzy* - hope you are feeling better and your bug has disappeared now - I've been feeling light headed over the last couple of days too - is that normal?

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all doing OK and keeping 

Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow and let's hope we see a few more


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Heavenlyharry and nicolaw* - just wanted to welcome you both to FF. Wishing you lots of luck during your 2WW.   

*Kay* - I'm sure light headedness is fine and who knows could be a good sign!!   

Earthspirit - how are you doing? Keeping everything crossed for you 

Evening to everyone else hope you are all okay. This 2WW is driving me nuts  Last time I was at work which kept my mind off things. I am a teacher so off at the moment. All I want to do all day is    or    so I just keep   . Would love to have a    right now but of course I woun't. Note to self - avoid all chemists   .

Bye for now and sending you all a group hug   

Kazzy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Poppins 

I am so very sorry   you are still young .   You are one strong woman.

Big hugs to EVERYONE - GOD DO WE NEED THEM XX


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Mrs D - Huge congrats to you on your     

Earthspirit I   yours turns before Friday  

Tested this morning and   for me - not even a hint of a line there - absolutely gutted     Have to go to clinic tomorrow cos that is my OTD but can't imagine it will change overnight   

Take care and   to all 

Emmy xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Puppsy* ~ i'm sorry to see your news hun....take good care  Hope your friends Grans tip brings you success xx

*Earthspirit* ~  to you too. It's quite common that clinics ask you to test 17 days after IUI so I really hope it turns around for you  

*Emmy* ~ did you test today....how did you get on  

*Claire* ~ welcome to the thread  Your profile looks ok to me hun......let me know if you need any help around the boards. Sent you some bubbles for luck  
*
Hi Helen* ~ welcome to you too......hope you get the greatest birthday pressie ever. Clinics vary on what day they give you to test so don't worry if yours is different to others  
*
Hi Heavenlyharry and Nicola* ~ welcome and lots of luck to you  

*Hi Crazycatlady, Yoda, Rosy, Rose, Kay, Wishing and Boppet* ~ hope you are all ok 
*
Clarabel* ~ hope you got some more sleep last night hun......for some bizarre reason if I can't sleep I watch Pricedrop TV and I go off in no time  Think the Camomile tea sounds more relaxing though......or warm milk 

*Kazzy* ~ i know it's been asked here before about being ill after ET and it doesn't seem to affect anyones chances....lots of people still get BFPs after being poorly. Hope you are ok now 

*Bradburns* ~ congratulations to you and Mrs B........fab news  The links are sticky on the 2ww Board....here's a link to the links (does that make sense ) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0 (Betabase is good)

*Mrs D* ~ congratulations to you too hun.......be very happy and healthy 
*
Gottahope* ~ lots of luck for your test tomorrow       

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah Emmy, I'm sorry......I know you aren't hopeful but I hope tomorrow brings better news   xxx


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks (((everyone))) for your positive thoughts 

Im feeling ok, was a bit tearful at work this morning but am feeling better now. Just gonna wait and see what friday brings  

Rachel..xxx


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Evening everyone,
Bought some tests today, JUST getting ready for next week! 
Will try not to get tempted and test early.  
Just as well I'm going away tomorrow for a week, so by the time I get back it will be time to test!  
I really do hope being away will help with the waiting game. At least I won't have to drag myself into the office everyday! I've been struggling to concentrate anyway.   
No internet access where I'm going so will log back on when I return with hopefully some good news. 
I'm definitely going to struggle without my daily dose of FertilityFriends!
I sending each and everyone of you tons of   and  .
Cx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Emmy - just wanted to say I am so very sorry. Sending you a big   

Lizzy - thanks so much for letting me know about being poorly shouldn't have any effect on our frosties   . Been having some pain rather 'low down' slightly to the right hand side. It's defo not ovary pain - any idea wht this could be? I am on day 7 of the 2WW (FET) could it possibly be implantation pain? Trying not to get my hopes up but     lots! Take care and hope you are okay.

Clarabel - very naughty buying those test sticks!     We test on the same day so make sure they stay at home! Have a lovely break - such a good idea to go during your 2WW it should really help to pass the time. Sending you some    

Right going to go to bed i think so will catch up tomorrow. Sending you all lots of    .

Kazzy xxxx


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Good nite and good luck for everyone testing tomorrow      

an extra   for Emmy good luck honey

Clarabel enjoy you're break keep them embies safe and warm and come back with good news

Hope everyone manages to only wake up mabe once tonight!! lol, chance would be a fine thing huh! last night was my best yet with only 2 trips to the loo but the night before it was a record 5!!! i've never drunk so much water in my life xxx pmsl ( oopps literally.... no not really. )


----------



## Rosy238 (Feb 14, 2008)

evening everyone,

After a really bad 3 days of feeling so negative had a really good day today spent with a male friend who doesnt like to talk about the ivf, just wants to know im ok, it was great to have my mind taken away for just a little while and I havnt laughed that much in ages! 

Earthspirit I am wishing so much for you on friday 
Kazzy I started with lower pain on day 7 on my left side and I still have a bit of it now on day 11, I keep telling myself its a good thing because it doesnt feel like AF pains!!!

Lots of good luck for some   tommorow and sending everyone else lots and lots of big 

Rosy.xxx


----------



## em31178 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Congratulations to you with your BFP's in the last couple of days  

A big hug   to those of you who didn't get the result we all wanted for  you  

I went back to work on Tuesday and I have been lurking for those BFP's the last couple of days, let's hope there is some more today and tomorrow     

I'm on day 8 now and it's beginning to drive me mad, was very tearful yesterday,  I haven't had any pains since day 1 - 3 nor any bleeding, I've got sore boobs like balloons but they are like that before A/F arrives anyway! I'm trying to have a PMA but it's so hard.

Who else is testing on the 13th?

Best go to work, good luck to all those testing today     

Emma xx


----------



## crazycatlady (Aug 3, 2008)

Soory I've been so quiet - I've been back at work too! this thread has been very busy!

earthspirit so sorry for teh bfn but     for you for Friday. Emmypops you too. I tested last night too and also got a bfn with no sign of a line at all so I am not really expecting that to change but   that it does all the same!

Mrs Doubtfire congratulations! on your bfp!  

Good luck to anyone testing today or tomorrow, and sending sanity vibes to everyone still waiting!

i did get a better night's sleep last night - thanks to horlicks, relaxing shower gel and a hypnotherapy mp3. I feel so much better today!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi all

Thankyou all for your congratulations and support  

Lots of     to those who haven't had good news . . .  xx

And     and     to those of you testing soon.

I still cant rest until I see that little heartbeat (or 2 !) - I have alot of af pains going on last night - which is a bit frightening   - we worry for the 2ww and then worry for the next 8 months too !! - its so hard and while you try to relax and enjoy it  . . . every little twinge is so scary.  

God listen to me . . . sorry ladies i'll leave you now to try and enjoy the rest of your morning  

Good luck and love to all 

Mrs D x


----------



## millie34 (May 8, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Joining your board its my first 2ww - due to test on the 20th August - so thought I'd join the gang. 

S


----------



## KayC (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

Welcome *Millie* and good luck with your 2ww.  for a positive result on 20th

*Emma* - I'm testing on 12th and I'm starting to worry now because I'm feeling absolutely nothing at all. I know that doesn't necessarily mean a bad thing but you can't help think that way. I rang the clinic this morning to confirm if I need to come in for my test next week, but they said I can do it at home - really scared as the nearer it gets the more negative I feel.

*CrazyCatLady* - glad you had a good nights sleep - it certainly makes a difference to your day.

Right, I'll try and pull myself together and get my PMA back. Sending myself and everyone else    and  to anyone who is testing today 

Take care

K


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi girls

Emma - hang in there sending you lots of     and    . I am on day 8 too (I'm counting ET as day 1 as it was done at 11am). It's so hard to remain calm and positive and there is nothing we can do to make the time pass faster. I know exactly how you feel. I'm just keeping as busy as I can. I know we are meant to rest but since this bug our whole family have had I'm been cleaning loads! No vacuuming though! We are all different so I'd really try not to worry too much if you're not having many symptoms. When I did IVF last year I felt a tiny bit sick which could have been the drugs and thats it!! I got a BFP and she is fast asleep upstairs as I type this so it just goes to show.

Milly - welcome to you. Wishing you lots of luck on your 2WW.

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow - I am keeping everything crossed for you.

Kazzy xxx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry it's me again. Is anyone around tonight? It's very quiet, just checking you are all okay. Here's     for all of us especially those testing tomorrow.

Kazzy xxx


----------



## crazycatlady (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm just popping on quickly! I'm OK. Watching vids with DP to take my mind off things. Felt quite sick and headachey this afternoon, think it must be stress.  We go to the hospital first thing tomorrow with the pee pot so no hanging around for us. Hope I can sleep tongiht! Got to keep     and    

   and     for everyone else testing tomorrow and over the weekend. Hope everyone is feeling OK xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Emmy* ~ how did you get on hun?

*Earthspirit *~ everything crossed for tomorrow  

*Crazycatlady* ~ good luck for your test too.....last night's test is not going to be accurate hun  
*
Rose and Sml* ~ lots of luck for you both tomorrow too....hope it's fab news  

*Hi Millie* ~ welcome to the thread and much luck for your 2ww  

*Hi Kazzy* ~ sending you some hello hugs......i'm around 

Hello to everyone else....hope you all had a good day. I'm watching BB.....they're all nuts 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow.

I only had ET yesterday and its constantly on my mind.

I have got really really bad bloating. Its so uncomfortable, so finding that really annoying.
I have a few days off work which Im so pleased about. I would have found it really hard when I feel like this.

I have realised that my testing day seems slightly early compared to others. EC 4th ET 7th Test 18th, only a week Monday!!!


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Girls

Af appeared in full flow this morning so didn't have to use my last peestick before going to the clinic  

We have put our names on the list for donor eggs and will prob have to wait a year so think we will partake in lots of BMS in the meantime and try and beat the system  

Good luck to all esp to Samb and Crazycatlady   

Take care ladies - will still keep a wee eye on you all  

Emmy xx


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire (Apr 11, 2008)

Good Morning Rose and EmmyPops

I'm so sorry to hear your bad news i'm send you lots of     

Rose- I wish I could be there to give you a   in person  , I wish you every success for your next cycle - ( I hope you wont have to go through it on your own next time x) take care hun xx

Lots of love and luck to all testing this morning  

Mrs D x


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Morning everyone

Rose and Emmy - just wanted to write to say how deeply sorry I am to hear your news. Nothing we can say right now can make you feel better but just know that you are not alone. We understand how you feel as many of us have been at that point at some time. Mine was when I had a miscarriage at 10 weeks - it still make me sob to this day and something I shall never get over but something I know I have to 'put away' as I can't ever change the outcome. 

It seems the cruelest thing in the world when women like yourselves are clearly so very deserving. Rose if you ever want to have a chat then please know that I am always hear. I log on most evenings so if you want to post me I'll help in any way that I can. Do your family/friends know you have done IVF? Sending you a big hug   . Think your outlook on what has happened is very positive. Things don't make sense right now but just maybe they will in the future. We got to the point where we thought we couldn't have children and maybe it was fate that we should adopt a child? Still on the cards if IVF doesn't work for us.

Take care both of you and just do what ever feels right for today. Kazzy xxx


----------



## Bettysjourney (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi ladies

Wondered if I could join you all? 8 eggs, 3 fert, 2 put back 1 x 2 cell and 1 x 4 cell on day 2.
I'm currently on day 7 of my 2WW - going slowly insane.
I am also confused about the test date.  I had ET Sat 2nd and I thought I should test on Day 14 which is Friday 15th but clinic says 16th? Confusing!

Trying not to think about what this means to me at the moment.........but my mind keeps drifting unfortunately.

Got my Zita west relaxation cd on each day which helps a lot and drinking tons of water.
Although boobs are very sore not feeling much going on at the moment.......hope those embies are enjoying their new warm comforting home 

Congratulations to the   and big hugs to the  

Love Betty xx


----------



## crazycatlady (Aug 3, 2008)

Rose and Emmy.  I got a BFN as well this morning. I feel similar to you Rose in that we are optimistic that it will work for us at some point, hopefully soon. We are also very lucky in that we have some frosties. I have to call later on to book a follow-up as well!

Got my fingers crossed for all the ladies in waiting - hoping to see loads of bfps!


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi
Just popped in quickly to let you know that I also got BFN! 
Have to ring the hospital now to find out what happens next.
xx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Apologies for bargeing in as well.  Big hugs to all BFN, you are in our hearts . I am just into week 2 of TWW and am starting to go crazy!  

Tummy bloated first thing this morning and lower back pain, none of which feel like good signs.  Wishing all you TWWs lots of babydust


----------



## KayC (Jul 30, 2008)

Just wanted to send big    to Emmypops, Rose, CrazyCatLady and Earthspirit - so sorry to hear your news this morning.  I think your outlook on the future is fantastic and I can't begin to imagine what you are feeling (this is my first cycle). Stay positive for the future. 

Welcome to Smokeypoo and Linnie - good luck with your 2ww.

Hello to everyone else who is in torture (well that's what it feels like to me!  )

K x


----------



## Bettysjourney (Jun 11, 2007)

Dear Emmypops, Rose, CrazyCatlady and Earth Spirit - i just wanted to send you all a big warm hug and heartfelt wishes with your sad news  .  I do hope that your all your fertility journeys eventually have happy endings.................

To all others on this horrendous 2WW, it's nearly the weekend - hope the sun manages to appear just for a little bit.

anyone got any good ideas for chick lit books, i'm running out of trashy books to read.

Love Betty xx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi all,
I wondered if I may join you?
Firstly, huge congratulations to all the lucky BFP's!! But also much love to those of you who were unlucky this time, it's a horrible thing to go through, please try to stay strong if you can xx

We're on our 2nd cycle of IVF (also had 4 IUI's) & still awaiting our 1st BFP!! Our OTD is 14th Aug, we had EC on 28th July & two lovely embryos replaced on 31st July. We were also lucky enough to get 5 more to freeze! That was out of 25 eggs (I egg shared) so we had 13 & our recipient had 12. The clinic told me all 25 fertilised, which was fantastic news!!

Unfortunately I developed OHSS within a few hours of ET so have had a few days in hospital but I'm starting to recover now. We're just praying that the pain/ symptoms/ treatment wont have affected our chances of success after such a good start.

Well, think that's about it. Good luck to everyone who's still to test.

Lottie xx


----------



## sml123 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
I'm sorry I haven't joined in to be honest Ive felt too freaked out over the last week! I have been keeping up with everyones news though.

I'm so very sorry to hear about Emmypops, Rose, CrazyCatlady and Earth Spirit hope you are all coping o.k. Congrats to Julia G, Mrs Doubtfire & Bradburns. For all the other lovely ladies on the 2ww good luck and my advice would be to try and find something to distract you and try not to symptom watch too much! Easier said than done I KNOW!!

DH & I am sooooo happy and amazed to say that I have just had the official result back from clinic and very surprisingly its a  ,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am shocked as the last few days I definitely thought I has bad AF pains and that the game was definitely up! So it just goes to show!! 

Thanks to all ladies on FF for helping me through this - even without knowing it and very good luck to all.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Congrats to SMl 123 fantastic news honey - which signs did you have  


Welcome newbies - Keeping my fingers crossed for you - I'm feeling bloated at nights but thats it.

I am so sorry to read of the recent BFN's          doent get any easier does it  

I'm on day 10 and feel nothing dont know what to think - I thought I'd have more cramps - had a few round about times when I am to the the pessaries a few days ago but nothing now.  Worried as my AF/spotting appeared day 11 last time  

Who had implantation bleeds from the BFP's

Thank You guys you are my rock! xx


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

So sorry Crazycatlady, Earthspirit and Rose    

Congrats to sml123 -   for a problem free pregnancy  

Take care all you PUPO ladies i am   for you all 

Emmypops xxx


----------



## sml123 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Yoda & Emmy.
Yoda signs were sore boobs especially before bed - but I have been taking gestone injections though I dint think it was down completely to this. Feeling very sightly only a bit queasy if hungry for a few days- i did put this down to stress at the time but now realise maybe hcg. Very definite period pains like the kind you get before any flow - exactly the same as monthly!. Thats it really, its very hard to identify definite signs, plus they came and went. I know of several people who have spotted and got a BFP, even people who have had more obvious bleeding for 2 days and still got a bfp so keep being positive - I truly believe there is no way or knowing until you test.
Take care
xxxxxx


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi all


Just a quick one to say I phoned the clinic today to talk about how bloated I feel. I had to go in where they scanned me.
I then had to go to my local hospital for bloods and another scan.
Just got home and I have to be admitted tonight - dreaded OHSS.

Seems I am going to be in there a few days at least they said.
LottieMaz - I see that you were admitted too. I only had ET on wed so its fairly soon after for me too.


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Aw, heavenly, I really feel for you.
If it's any consolation (& if you have the same treatment I did) the symptoms start to ease within a few hours of treatment starting. I had 6 drips containing Albumin (a human protein product), one every hour during my first night. The following morning I had a different drip that took 4 hours to go through but from then onwards all I had was anti-sickness tablets & daily blood thinning injections. I have to continue the injections for the rest of the 2WW (& for 14 weeks if we get a BFP) but I already feel so much better. I was in hospital from Sat to Tues.
If you're finding it difficult to eat due to nausea/ bloating I have one word of advice.... take some snacks in with you that you can leave in your bag!!! As your bloating eases, your apetite will return with a vengence!! I spent my 1st day in hospital absolutely ravenous! I'd not eaten for 3 days & even once the nausea stopped, my bloating meant I could only eat a couple of mouthfuls before feeling breathless as there was no room for it to go anywhere. The thing is, it doesn't stop you feeling hungry so if you have little things to nibble on it will really help you.
My DP brought me a flask of soup each day as it was much easier to eat than solid food (& much nicer than hospital food!).
They'll also have you recording your fluid intake/ output so take clothes that will allow you to wee in a jug easily!!
Take care hun, let us know when you're home & how you are.
xx


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks so much for the advice, I will take all that on board.

Thankfully I have been eating ok and don't feel sick.

Gonna stock up on some mags and take my DS with me!! Im so sad.


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi everyone

First of all id like to say how very upset i was when i logged on today.....  Emmypops, Crazycatlady,Earthspirit and Rose it's so hard to know what to say..... i havent a clue really, i remember it being the worst time of my life and 2 years on i'm only just brave enough for another try but i am having another try and i do know one thing we are all brave enough to keep trying ,although it doesnt seem like you have the stength left now please know that YOU WILL HAVE and one day we will all get our miracle, i have faith in all of us!   

Conratulations to Sml 123    yippee you did it  

Heavenly.... try to relax, hospital is the best place for you and your little embies right now. keep them safe and warm xxx

Welcome LInnie50, Smokeypoo and Lottie  sending you lots of baby glue and   

Best of luck to anyone testing at the weekend... do we test at the weekend?  Helen xxx


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh   would have liked to see the ratio of BFPs to BFNs the opposite of what it is today and am so sorry EmmyPops, CC lady, Earthspirit and Rose.  It's such a rubbish time  - so much build up ending in such disappointment.  I hope you manage to arrange some lovely things for the weekend to get you through.

Rose - you are not on your own.  I think about you lots and really am sorry this cycle has ended in disappointment.  When you are successful your children will be so proud to have such a brave mummy who put herself through all of this just to have them.

SML123 - congratulations on your BFP and thanks for posting.  It gives a boost to hear the success stories.  All the best for a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

SML123 -what were your IF problems if you don't mind me asking and was this your first IVF (sorry if this is written somewhere and I've missed it, not much of a whizz with this!)

Heleychamp - I've already stocked up on tests.  I know a lots of people think you can just create agony for yourself by testing early and getting a possible incorrect BFN but my theory is I'd like to get let down gently rather than either bleeding before test day or leaving it all to OTD and really not knowing what to expect.

Have been having some cramping.  Kind of thinking it's a bit late to be implamentation cramping but a bit early to be period pain but i guess who knows!  So many of the symptoms seem to be the same for both pg and af it could indicate either!!  Have sore (.)(.) too but then I've had those since the HCG injection so again, before EC!!  So not reading much into that either!!


----------



## bradburns (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all, 

so sorry about the OHSS it will be fine for you i am sure, loads of people on the site, have had this and things have still been ok. 

Congrats to all the BFP and so so sorry for the BFN good luck and please keep positive. 

Regards


----------



## Rosy238 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am so sorry to hear that there has been BFN, emmypops, earthspirit,rose and crazy catlady, I am sending you lots of  

I have spent the last 2 days   and feeling like im gonna go , my DH just wants to   someone!!!!!! we have been really good and havnt tested early, decided to wait till tomora when the 14 days is up! cant believe its nearly here, only way my DH can explain it is that its like christmas eve, hes excited cause we test tomorow but scared because he hopes he gets what he wants!!! was supposed to go out for the day but just couldnt be bothered!

Good luck to all the new 2ww people who have joined in, this site is a fantastic place to be and I am very thankful that its here!!!

Nite all
Rosy.xxxxx


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi All

Sorry I have not really been around, but thought I would just let you know that its a   for us.  Just been too upset to talk about it until now.
I kind of knew something was wrong last Friday when I just got so emotional and could have sworn AF was imminent, but somehow picked myself up and then was ok for 2 days and got positive all over again, but then Monday afternoon - there it was, clear signs AF was on her way.  We had DP's sister round that evening with her wonderful 2 children and trying to keep a smile on my face was the hardest thing!  
AF arrived Monday evening, and all I could do was cry!!  Still had to do test yesterday and phone the hospital - had gotten used to it by then but still burst in to tears and couldn;t get the word negative out!  Did I really just go through all of that to still to have a negative?

Only just got round to telling my dear mum, cos I just could not feel I could even speak to her before then.  Its funny cos I feel like I am letting people down.  I am still getting to grips with all my emotions!

We are going to try again but going to do some research first so we can get the best clinic we can afford and can get to.  Would like some answers as to Why but appreciate it just may not be that straightforward  

Anyway waffled on far too much!   for those with   and soooooo pleased for all you with   - I cannot wait for that day, I am sure it will happen!

DP has booked a few days away for us next week so with a little bit of luck and   (as it will be that time!) - you never know (how long have I been saying that!!).

xxxx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Evening everyone*

EmmyPops, CC lady, Earthspirit, Rose and gottahope* - just to say I am so terribly sorry to hear your sad news. It's such a difficult time - go easy and take some time out for yourselves. Sending you   and I    that if/when the time is right for you to try again things will work out for you. Gottahope - have you looked into fertility clinics abroad? Some of the success rates are much higher than UK. I'd reccommend Barts - think for my age 37 it's about 21% which is one of the top in the country.

*SML123* - congratulations on your BFP   

*Bobbet* - I feel the same as you re testing early. Spoke to my husband today as I can't hack this 2WW much more so I'm going to test on Monday which is day 12. My test day is thursday but i'm going to give it a go anyway.

*Heavenly* - So sorry to hear you've got to go in to hospital. Hope all goes okay for you.    
*
LInnie50, Smokeypoo and Lottie* - sending you lots of   

Hi to everyone else. Well I'm doing okayish - really thought I was getting my AF tonight as had lower back ache    Nothing yet so hopefully all i still okay   . Decided to test on Monday just to see as getting too stressed so I'd rather know sooner than later. Am I being silly? I know i can lead to further worry if its a BFN but there have been a few people tested this early and got that beautiful line.

Lots of    Kazzy xxxx


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Gottahope - really sorry to hear about the BFN   Having a couple of days to get away sounds like a good plan and i hope you and DP get each other through it and manage to enjoy your break.  Have you had any tests done for clotting or immune problems or anything?  It's rubbish to know you have something wrong with you but must be so so frustrating to not have any answers!  

Like you said, it will happen for you and then all this will make sense!xxxx


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Kazzy -yeah, i reckon as long as you wake up and your mindframe is such that you could cope with a BFN when you don't know if it's 100% then go for it, that's the theory i'm going on but then i'm only a first timer so maybe we'll both learn the hard way!!   I know people who got that BFP a couple of days early so while the downside is putting yourself through a BFN when waiting til OTD would bring a BFP then the upside is potentially putting yourself out of this misery 2 days early!!  I also know 2 people who tested on early and got a BFN only to get a BFP on test day and have happy healthy babies.  So even if you get BFN - you knwo there is still hope, i think i'll just be a bit more prepared though on OTD.  My GOd, i really am rambling aloud aren't i!!  Sorry!!!     I think after 2 miscarriages i'll be just as frantic with a BFP as a BFN so maybe i should  hold onto ignorant bliss as long as poss!!

Rosy - good luck for testing tomorrow!!!


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey ladies..

sending    to allm those with BFN...

and   for those waiting to test

well its another   for us so thats 8 cycles of clomid 

emsy x


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Emsy - so sorry to hear your news.     8 rounds of clomid is tough. It can be a nasty drug at the best of times. I couldn't stay on it for too long as it sent me totally       

Take care of yourself and sending you lots of    

Kazzy xxxx


----------



## Rosy238 (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry its so early but just couldnt wait......we got a   this morning, I was convinced it was going to be negative and I havnt stopped smiling since !!!! did a second test because I couldnt quite believe it! 

Thankyou to everyone for all the support in the last few weeks

Rosy.xxxxxx


----------



## Bettysjourney (Jun 11, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS ROSY     *

So happy for you!

Love Betty xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Emmy, Rose, Earthspirit, Gottahope, Emsy and Crazycatlady ~ oh I'm ever so sorry....so sad to see so many BFNs. No good words but many hugs indeed 

Heavenharry ~ hope they have internet access at the hospital? Take care and hope you are feeling better soon hun 

Hi Betty, Smokeypoo and Lottie ~ welcome to the thread....much luck for your 2ww  

Sml and Rosy ~ so pleased to see your news.......congratulations to you both 

Hi to everyone.....have a good weekend, Lizzy xxx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Well done Rosy.... fantastic news!!!     
You must be over the moon!
xxx


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Rosie, how totally and utterly amazing!!!! Have a fantasic weekend honey xxx

                         YIPPEE!!!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Rosey

Well Done !    

So sorry for the BFN's  

I am on day 11 and it feels like it is going sooooo slooowwlly XX Nothing much happening either!  

Keep your fingers crossed for all of us !!!      

Have a nice weekend everyonexx


----------



## Bettysjourney (Jun 11, 2007)

Question for recent BFP ladies?  did you have strong period pains at all?
With my first successful IVF - I remember awful AF pains during the last 3 days?
I'm on day 8 and cant feel anything at the moment - so naturally worried 

Betty x


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Rosy - congrats on your BFP, keep smilingm enjoy and have a healthy pregnancy.

Too many BFN's - so sorry to you all.

Lots of love x


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh excellent Rosy        so pleased to hear of your BFP - hopefully yours can be the start of a whole roll of them!!!    

Congratulations!!!  Hope you and DH have a great weekend celebrating


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for all your   and support.  It really does help to know that there are lots of people who are going through the same thing and some that seem to have so much inner strength to keep going!

Kazzy - I have not yet looked in to clinics abroad, I am spending today doing research!  

Boppet - at no point during our tx has anyone mentioned anything about other tests that can be done, about clotting, immune etc, its only been reading this website that I have even thought about that there could be other tests out there - have you got any information you can give me?  I think as we have to go private next time, and its a shame that it is so, but I guess the level of service could be higher - but I want to arm myself with as much information as I can.  I certainly don;t want to go through another cycle of IVF without having other tests done to eliminate any other possibilities - thanks for your help!
DP is in agreement that we should try other avenues first - I am of the opinion that there must be something wrong somewhere and having "unexplained" as a diagnosis is frustrating.

Good luck to all due to test -   for you all!!!!

xxxx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hiya girls - hope you are all well and having a good weekend.

*Rosy* - FANTASTIC news!!! I am so excited for you, you must feel so happy and relieved!!   

*Yoda* - hang in there you haven't got long to go now. Are you going to be good and test on your test date or be really naughty like me and do it early?    I'm still unsure as part of me just wants to know but then I'm just so scared to test!!   

*Gottahope* - such a good attitude towards your future TX. Sometimes it can be the simplest of problems it's just so frustrating when the problem can't be found. I still don't know to this day what are problem is. Good luck with all your reserching and let us know how you get on. I'll try and find the clinic abroad that I read about as they were talking about success rates of around 45% which is amazing.

Hi to everyone else - hope you are okay and lets lots of BFPs next week   .

Thank you for the bubbles - it so lovely to get them. I've been blowing bubbles too!

Kazzy xxxx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry me again!

Gottahope - had another look and I think the following clinic is the one I saw a while ago that my husband and I were thining about - I couldn't find it at first as I think they have changed the website/name. It's a clinic based in Norway and you can download an information pack if you go to the website - www.scan-health.co.uk

The are given an overall rating of 5/5. Like I say have a look and see what you think. They have a local hotel nearby which has a spa etc to help ease the stress of IVF. Not sure how much it is and I know it's hassle as it's abroad but if this is the one I read about the success rates were excellent. Hope this helps.

Kazzy xxx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi all
Im back from hospital!!

Had to have a couple of drips over night and today. They were going to keep me in longer but I promised I would drink lots of fluids and contact them if anything changes.

I had to wee in a big bowl so they could measure it, so that was nice.
Feeling better but my tummy is still quite hard.
3 days post ET today.


----------



## Rosy238 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thankyou soooooooo much for all your messages, my DH has finally stopped crying and is so proud its unbelievable, now comes the next 3 weeks of nerves till my scan!!!! I keep looking at my test just to check its real because I still cant quite believe it!

In my 2ww It made my heart lift to see anyone with a positive test because it made me reolise that it can happen, there has been a run of horrible negatives and I hope you ladies are doing ok because I am thinking of you all.  For the ladies in your 2ww, I had an enormus amount of stress, complications from my egg collection and my mum had to go into hospital and I really thought all the worry would affect the end result, but it didnt, it really is out of your control! and even up to last night I was having AF pains!!

Sending big big big   to all the people who are feeling sad and you have been in my thoughts and still are, lots of   for all those testing next week and to all thos ladies who tirelessly come on here and give other people support amoungst dealing with their own emotions I think you are fantastic     

Anyway will stop waffling now
Big Hugs
Rosy.xxx


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi Kazzy

Thank you for looking in to that for me, I really do appreciate it.  I have been on the internet for hours already today!  Found a local clinic which is in the top 10 in the country and have found lots of recommendations on this website (St Judes, Wolverhampton) so I am trying to get an appointment with them first to see what their opinion is.

Am feeling more positive today (still gutted!), and have been reading about relexology too, so may even give that a go!!  Willing to try anything as its all I can think about!

Going to treat myself later with a glass of wine (haven't drunk in months so that'll be entertaining!) and try to plan ahead.

Thanks for all your help.
xx


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Rosy - Huge congrats to you - having read your story it makes it all he more wonderful        

Take care

Emmy xxx


----------



## KayC (Jul 30, 2008)

Congratulations Rosy you must be sooooooo pleased.   

I'm not having a great day today - I started spotting this morning and have a very dull ache just like the start of AF pains - I'm due to test on Tuesday, but my gut feeling is that it is game over.

I'm trying to stay positive and your news Rosy has certainly helped, but it's really hard.

Me and DH going to see some close friends tonight so that should take my mind off it.

The only good news is that we received a letter today saying that we can start our first NHS funded cycle (we stayed on the waiting list even though we self funded this time), so at least, if my gut feeling is right, we can start again in a couple of months.

Hope everyone else is doing OK   

K


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Gotta Hope - i was tested at the Lister following 2m/cs.  Tests included chromosome abnormalities for both me and DP, blood clotting disorders, rejection of the embryo and NK cells.  Not sure whether they are all things that can affect successful implamentation as well as m/c.  I know the NK cells affect implementation and i think the Lister recommends the test to anyone who has had 3 failed attempts at IVF.  There is a book by Dr Beer  which investigates the role of NK cells.

I find it incredible that clinics let ladies carry on putting themselves through this without finding out if there's a reason for the problem.  It's like our failed treatments are the research!!

How did you respond to the IVF drugs?  did you produce many eggs and make many embryos?

I hope the research is helping you through.  I'm exactly the same - the only way i can cope is to try and do something proactive to make me feel that i have some control over what's going on.  I haven't even got to OTD yet but have already starting investigating surrogacy  

Hope some of that helps.  Let me know if you have any questions that i might be able to help with.xxx


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Kay - the spotting could be implementation bleeding which would be a good sign so don't give up hope!  Also, when i conceived naturally the first time i had AF cramps for days and kept wearing my 'period knickers' in anticipation!  Got so fed up of wearing a sanitary towel with AF a no show that i took a test and got a BFP so don't feel tat the game is up yet!!  Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello all,

Hope you don't mind if I join this thread. Offically started the 2ww today. Had ET this morning and now have 2 good IVF em's on board and 4 ISCI ones in the freezer. Feeling very emotional and precious about them already. I just hope it works, this is our first IVF cycle and due to endo haven't had any luck in TTC naturally.   

Good luck to all and look forward to chatting over the next couple of weeks.    

Anyone got any advise on dos and don't over next coming weeks?

Test date is Friday 22nd August.

Sxx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello girls
*
Summer08* - just wanted to welcome you to FF. Everyones amazing here - such courage, warmth and great advice. We all have our really tough days    and the support is wonderful. It so natural that you are feeling so protective towards your emblies. Just take it easy and do what feels right to you. I've pretty much carried on as normal. Sending you lots of    and   

*Kay* - really hope all goes well for you and that the spotting is just implantation bleeding.   . Good news about your NHS funded IVF coming throuh but hopefully you won't need it.

*Gottahope* - the clinic you have found sounds great and hopefully they should be able to find out what the problem seems to be. Sending you lots of    that you have success with this clinic.

*Rosy* - I am so pleased for you, you must be so excited. Your thoughts and kindness for the rest of us was really lovely. Keep in touch and let us know how your scan goes.   

*Heavenlyharry* - so glad all went well at hospital. Peeing in to a big bowl - you poor thing must have been pretty embarrassing    Mind you lets face it an IVF transfer is hardly pleasant with a spotlight and doctor so close to your privates and trying not to wet yourself!!! Keeping everything crossed for you   

*Yoda* - sending you lots of    and keeping everything crossed for you on the 12th.   

Hi to everyone else and so sorry if I missed you - didn't mean to just loads of us to keep up with!!

Well talk about needing to call the    I went out for a walk today with my hubby and bought some pee sticks. I have managed to persuade him to test early on Monday instead of Thursday. Really because my period is due on Monday and we followed a natural cycle (FET) so there aren't any drugs in my system. Anyway got back tonight and was so tempted to just do a test and see - no no no - far too early I know!! I didn't just so tempting. Sending you all some    for luck.

Kazzy xxxx


----------



## charley789 (May 23, 2007)

Hi All
I am new to this site but found all the info so interesting.  I am due to test Friday 15th August and I am dreading it!!!  I am so scared of getting a BFN.  This is our second ICSI and DH could not take a bad blow again.  It's so hard.  I am too looking out for any symptons and signs but I just have extremley bad backache.  Nothing else at all.  Back to work on Monday after two weeks off and I am dreading it.  I keep   crying aswell.  Anyone else due to test on Friday let me know OK.
Good luck to you all out there and be strong.
Love 
Charley              
XXXXXXXX


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

First i have to say im so so sorry for the girls who didnt get their dream, its so unfair 

*Rosy, Mrs D & SMI * - huge congrats , wishing you a healthy 9 months

*Heavenly* - glad you are feeling a bit better

*Gottahope* - your post has me in tears! Im glad you are trying to be positive, it took me 12 years of treatment and heartache so I know how you feel, and yeah you do feel that you are letting people down. I got my miracle boy last year so chin up!

Well thats me done a week, have to say im finding it tough now. Fel like i have Af symptoms slowly creeping in and then the next i think my boobs are more tender than usual so im just driving myself Trying to keep busy, wishing the days away and yet dreading it too.

Hope we see lots more BFP's, 

Wishing


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi everyone, i've been abit tearful for the last couple of days and a little snappy! last night had really bad cramps exactly like a/f
not so bad today but some sharp twinges, i know that most of us have had them and they could be lots of things but it's hard to not think a/f on it's way  it's 8 days since my ET and i'm feeling just a little stressed out 

Boppet what date is your OTD? on the list its 16th!!! i thought it was earlier than that?

Heavenly glad youre home, my tummy was very hard and uncomfortable for a few days after my ET  i felt sick on and off for 2 days and couldnt eat because i felt so bloated but i woke up on day 3 and all of it had disapeared, it was quiet odd as if it had never been but what a relief.... so try not to worry too much it will go xxx

    for testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Wishing try and keep the faith honey, i know it's getting harder i've just done a week and it's pretty bad at the moment but it's gonna be okay        thats to keep you going xxx

Charley im testing on 15th it's also my birthday!!! so only good news allowed okay make sure you tell your embies this when you're snuggling them in tonight    xxx

                                      right im going this time    nite nite all Helen xxx


----------



## Kater (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry to see so many BFN's and i hope you are okay and getting lots of support from your loved ones.  
Rosie a big congrats on your BFP!! 
I have a scan tomorrow and on wed and fri to make sure i'm not OHSS, i suffer from pcos so they want to keep a close eye on me, i'm a little nervous to say the least! 
Lots of love and luck to everyone! x


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Heleychamp - yeah, got very confused about my OTD until went in to have ET and the doctor told me 2 weeks from EC - Wed 13/08. Was very bad and did a test yesterday. Way to early i know (only had ET on day 5 done on Mon) but i have this dread of bleeding before I've reached OTD. Think i intended to plod along obsessively testing each day but DP had quite rightly banned me  So now i have agreed to be a good girl and wait until Wed - not feeling very positive though and DP has a very early start on Wed, will be leaving home about 5:30am - so may be on my own. 

Am back to work tomorrow which i actually don't mind as while i don't really enjoy my job i think after 2 weeks off it will be good to have a distraction. Did not expect the 2WW to be this hard and my heart goes out to all those who have found themselves in this place again and again.

Kater - hope you manage to feign off the OHSS!! Keep drinking that water! Like Heleychamp i was really bloated and uncomfortable until a day or so after ET and then it went down really quickly. 

Wishing and hoping  - i know what you mean about the symptoms. so many of them can be attributed to both AF or pg that you drive yourself nuts trying to figure out which way you're heading! Plus I'm never sure what is a side effect of the drugs. I've got sore (.)(.) but then they started feeling tender after the HCG shot before EC! DP reckons they're growing (he's scared) but again, that could be hormones. I've been getting cramps on and off for days so really can't work that out either. Nothing to do but sit and wait.........  

Charley - good luck on your 2WW, hope that this is second time lucky for you and DH.   Am a couple of days ahead of you - OTD 13/08, but I'm thinking that this week, after far too many horrible BFNs last week, Rosy has set us up for the start of BFP after BFP after BFP......   Come on ladies! 

Heavenly - after everything else that comes as part and parcel of IVF, you could really do without adding OHSS to the list  Hope your still glugging that water and that the bloating goes down very very soon.xx

Kazzy - hope you're holding up ok. It is so frustrating isn't it. Was thinking this morning that the body really should do something more to show conclusively that that the cycle has worked! Was thinking maybe a toe could change colour or something  Will it be far along enough for the test to show positive on Mon if OTD isn't until Thur?xx

Kay and Yoda - hope you're enjoying the weekend and holding up ok.  

Summer - welcome to the thread. I don't envy you being on the start of your 2WW but then I'm not bouncing off the walls about having to face up to my results on Wed either but I'm sure all the ladies here will help you through the next couple of weeks 

Hello to everyone else, especially the lovely ladies who did not get the news they wanted last week but are still popping back to check in on the rest of us and offer support. It's only a matter of time before we ALL eventually hit on that magic cycle - it's just a numbers game 

H.xxxxx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Heleychamp

Had nasty AF pains all through day 8, just like you it sounds, since then they've disappeared and have just had swollen belly but no real twinges.  Trying not to get too worried by this    Don't know if good or bad   but thought I'd share.  Testing on Thurs  

Thinking of all the brave BFNs  .  Hope people get better news this week


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry , this is a me post, been awake most of the night, I’m on day 8 pt and got a barely there line this morning when I took a brainstorm  and decided to test. Now im totally unsure what to think. Its only visible in a certain light. If it were just me id say it was my imagination, willing it to be there but hubby says its there too. I have had a very faint line before, when I had my 2nd ivf and it was actually a negative result. When I got p/g with my son the line was faint but visible, not the way this one is, really, really faint. Been through too many to get my hopes really up. the thoght of m/c again is a bit scary 
Wht do you girls think? Should I test again tomorrow or do it Tues? 

Thank you girls
Wsihing xxx


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Me again, menat to say this is a natural FET, thanks
Wishing


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Wishing and hoping

I would just do another one tomorrow as you wont settle anyway now you've started.. Tesco do some cheap ones.  The line should be stronger tomorrow.

If your a natural then it looks pretty good to me hon
XXX   please keep us posted


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Wishing and hoping, looks good to me too   i would definately test again tomorrow   
                                                                          Good Luck Helen xxx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi everyone... welcome to Summer  & Charley!

Heavenly - glad you're home & starting to be on the mend! That was a lucky escape... make sure you keep to your promises tho!!

Wishing & Boppet - you naughty, naughty girls!!  It's so hard isn't it?! Our OTD is Thurs but 14 days post EC would be tomorrow so I'm getting tempted as EC is meant to be the same as ovulating & in a natural cycle you could test then, couldn't you? As if the 2WW doesn't drag enough, they go & add another 3 days on!! Good luck to you both if you're brave enough to test again tomorrow!

Well, I'm just about getting through the 2WW without too much trauma. I had every intention of returning to work last Monday but since the OHSS I've been signed off for 2 weeks so I'm not due to return until Monday 18th now. I think it's probably for the best, I'm incredibly tired & keep falling asleep if I sit down for too long (my sister thinks it may be a "sign" but I think its just my body recovering) & I've also got a pain in my right side (feels like a stitch) which is apparently a swollen liver. Nice! I have to go back to hospital on Thursday for it scanning & also a blood test as my liver enzymes are still too high. OHSS has alot to answer for... so keep up the fluids girls!!

Well, think that's about it from me for today. Let's all stay positive & hope that Rosy has swung the tables of luck around for us all.

Lots of love & luck from Lottie xx


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

LottieMaz - How many days ago did you come down with the OHSS and how many days have you had it, do you feel any better?

They said they admitted me because my bloods were borderline, and wanted to catch me before it got worse. My tummy is still really bloated and fairly hard, but it seems to have gone down a bit.

I am going back for blood tests tomorrow and keeping up the water intake. Unfortunately I am also back to work tomorrow. I have no idea how I will manage, Im a nanny with two children to look after. Like you I am fairly tired, and feel at my best when sitting. Walking around is hard going. I dont feel ill as such just very uncomfortable. I also have had a upset tummy (if you know what I mean) and an aching shoulder, but I have no idea if this is realted at all.

Girls do not whatever you do under estimate the effects of OHSS, when they say keep up the water intake, believe them. On top of what we have been through, now having to undure OHSS in the 2WW is not nice at all. Now I am constantly thinking if the OHSS doesnt get worse is that a sign that the ET was unsuccessful!
The way Im thinking is that if this doesnt work this time, then I am going to have a break for a while, go back on the metformin and tamoxiphen. Not sure I want to endure OHSS any time soon, and I don't even have it as bad as some women.


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,
Heavenly -  I had EC on Mon 28th July & ET Thurs 31st July. The evening before ET I started with the bloating & abdo pains but put it down to constipation & trapped wind (due to Cyclogest)... little did I know what was to come!
The day after ET I was immediately sick when I got up. I then found I couldn't stand straight due to a strange "pulling" sensation in my tummy muscles. (If you've ever used one of those electric tummy toner machines that contract your muscles - it felt just like that!) But... I put it down to my muscles being pulled when I was vomitting. I then spent the whole day feeling nauseous, abdo pains & generally unwell.
I woke during the night & was sick & then again in the morning. By this time I was starting to look pregnant & becoming quite breathless, I could breathe but just didn't seem to be able to fill my lungs so was sort of panting. Unbelievably, I STILL thought it was because of constipation!! However, my DP insisted we phone our consultant who told us to go straight in to casualty (our clinic is a 2 hour drive away).
I was diagnosed immediately & spent from Sat to Tues in hospital. We feel a bit silly now because if we'd have sought help earlier I may not have got to that stage of OHSS, but you don't like to cause a fuss, do you... especially when you think it's because you need a poo!

So I guess in total, I had it for 7 days before I started to feel better but had I got treated earlier it may well have not been so bad. I'm now ok, apart from being tired & the pain in my liver. It really takes it out of you so let yourself rest. Is there anyway you could take another week off work? Looking after small children when you feel like this is not going to be easy hun! You need to be able to give yourself the best shot at this so put yourself first!

Let me know how you are,
Lottie xx


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi All

Boppet  - thanks for the information, I did find something about NK cells - I think I might ask about these other tests, cos its not fair to go through numerous cycles of IVF (emotionally and financially) to possibly find something out after that could have been the reason all along! We are not experiments for this scientific research are we!? Tut Tut!

When I had my consultation, my FSH levels were 10 which was high according to the clinic, and I only produced 8 follicles, 4 eggs (all 4 fertilised) but only 2 could be put back in and the other 2 weren't good enough to be frozen. I was ok with all the drugs, disappointed with the numbers cos I am only 33!

I wish you the best of luck with your test day  ! And thanks for the information - I can go to my next consultation with lots of questions!!

Wishing - oh I am sorry, didn't mean to make you cry! Am thinking positively today - all thanks to all you ladies out there who are so supportive, its my little lifeline here to vent all my thoughts and know that there are so many people out there in the same situation.  for you too

xxxxx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello there - hope you are all okay.

*Wishing and hoping* - I'm no expert but if you have done a natural cycle of FET there are no drugs in your system to effect the test. I would do another test in the morning and see what happens but a line is a line! Keeping everything crossed for you   

*Lottie* - So sorry to hear you had to go to hospital for OHSS. It's tough enough at the best of times let alone going through this. Hope you are feeling better very soon   

*Heavenly* - hope you start to feel better soon. Good it was caught early.   

*Heleychamp* - good luck for testing on Thursday  

*Charley and Summer* - good luck on your 2WW  

*Kater* - good luck on the 15th - so hope that you get the best birthday pressie ever   

*Yoda* - how are you doing? Hang in there and praying that you and all the other girls get a BFP   

*Boppet* - hope you are okay and sending you lots of  

Well had a really weepy morning and got to the point where it's all just got too much. As I had such an awful sick bug only 2 days after FET I had kind of reached the conclusion that it wasn't going to work for us this time. So my husband suggested that we should do a test. Really because my period is due tomorrow, our test date is 14th but I just couldn't hold out any longer. We did the test and just can not believe it as we got a            . Still in shock!! The cross was dark and very clear so we    that all is well. I shall do the official test on Thursday but been in tears with joy all day. Had a natural FET so no drugs in my system. Sending you all lots of    and    .

Kazzy xxxx


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

Kazzy

Yay!!!  

So pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!!!  

xxxx


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

God you poor ladies with OHSS    I had 14 follicles and felt really bloated and uncomfortable so i can't imagine how bad you feel when you actually get full blown OHSS.

Gottahope - my first FSH result came in at 11.4 which had me in a panic.  i went for acupuncture, took wheatgrass tablets, DHEA (which is a bit controversial) and Royal Jelly tablets and shocked myself by producing 13 eggs, all of which were suitable for injection (we did ICSI) and produced 11 embryos, 6 of which were grade 1s so we went to blast.  No idea if it was anything to do with the supplements etc but wasn't a bad result for someone who was told that her 2 previous m/cs were down to poor quality eggs!

Lottie - i know, very bad with the testing   think i will be able to contain myself now though until Wed when i will know the result is a definite.  Can't be doing with the mental trauma of testing tomorrow and getting a BFN and not knowing what to make of it!  I was told to test 14 days post EC.  Thought it was a bit early - had a 5 day transfer so not sure if that makes any difference.  Does mean i only had a one and a half WW though as only had ET on Monday and testing this Wed! 

Wishing and hoping - a line is a line i reckon!   Do one tomorrow as we'll all be waiting to hear how much darker the line has got!  I know after a m/c the next step is just fear at what might happen next if you are pg but try not to let yourself get stressed out (easier said than done i know!)  Just get that scan booked for 2 weeks time and take each hurdle as it comes.


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Kazzy - congratulations!!  and that's an early BFP so hopefully marking a nice healthy pregnancy!!xxx


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi

Thanks Boppet - going to check out those supplements!  Sounds good to me xxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh Kazzy 

That is fantastic news !!!!!! Congratulations xxxx      You did it !!! 

Love Yoda


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ya

I'm on clomid and due to test on 14th Aug.

This will be the longest 3 days ever.

Bex


----------



## Rosy238 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hoooooooorrrraaaayyyyyyyy      

Kazzy that is fantastic wonderful news!!! see what I mean when I say that is out of our control!!!!

thats made my day, I know how wonderfull you must have felt, I woke up this morning still in shock from yesterday!

     

BIG good luck to all those testing tomorow   lets have some more wonderful  

Love Rosy
XXX


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Yoda, Helen, boppet  - thanks so much for the advice, im in limbo, just hoping that tomorrow it will be a bit more visible. Too scared to get excited just  like mad.  Going to test again in hte morning, just hope it doesnt dissappear.

Kazzy – fantastic news !  

Good luck to the rest of the testers, lets see loads of BFP'S!!!

Wishing xxx


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi,  i am due to test thurs but doesn't feel good- lots of pain started today and some bleeding  (am not sure what to think as the bleeding is dark brown but have also passed a couple of clots-far from a normal period) so feeling down but still clinging onto slight hope too . However there is lots of good news on this site and good vibes so please pass them on to me xx 
Helen x


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi everyone - just wanted to say thank you for all your lovely messages. They really do mean so much. I will continue to say my    for you all. Let's hope we get plenty more BFP on this thread.   

*Yoda* - thanks so much especially. Keeping absolutely everything crossed for you. I'd stick to your test date if you can - I was really naughty and I guess a bit silly really but I just lost the plot this morning so just did it   

*Helen* - just wanted to say welcome. It's always so worrying isn't it when you get any bleeding but stick in there remember bleeding can be totally normal in pregnancy. Some get it other don't just like some people get morning sickness whilst others don't. Take care and sending you a   

*Bex* - welcome to you too. It is such along time to wait but the girls here will help you through it - everyone is so kind. 

*Rosy* - awww! thanks you - your post was so lovely. Hope you are doing okay and still on   

*Wishing* - keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow.   

*Gottahope* - hope you are doing okay. Thanks for your lovely post.   

Hi to everyone else. Take care and catch up soon. Kazzy xxxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Cheers Kaz

Feel silly as don't feel different in any way. so makes me feel its a bfn.
Thought i'd feel something 

Bex


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Bex - don't feel silly at all - it's totally normal to feel like that. Its so so early to be feeling anything really. I felt a tiny tiny bit sick but I'm convinced now that was just from the sick bug that started a week ago. That's pretty much it so keep as positive as possible. I know it's so hard and I'm one to talk as I was rubbish and just cried lots     We all think we have BFN to protect ourselves I guess. Sending you a big    

Kazzy xx


----------



## KayC (Jul 30, 2008)

Kazzy -   on your   - that's fantastic news, you must be chuffed to bits.

Let's hope it's a week of BFP's because I'm testing on Tuesday.

Keep safe and enjoy your pregnancy     

K


----------



## charley789 (May 23, 2007)

Hi All
I am feeling so low at the moment I have done 2 tests which were ofcourse negative so I just know that this hasnt worked I am not due to test till Friday 15th Aug but I have had no signs at all apart from period pains today so I am just fed up.  On reading everyones messages a lot of BFP can be seen on day 8 pt so I just know this is up for me this time.  Anyone had any signs who had tfr 1st Aug?  I am crying all the time but thats it.
HELP                
Charley
xxxxxxx


----------



## buster31 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies 
Would like to join thread have one little trooper   on board, 3 cell grade 3 embie, transferred on Thurs 07/08 at Origins in Belfast due to test Thurs 21/08 .

Feeling the strain at mo had back cramps earlier which always come before AF so had a bit of a   earlier, DP   some sense into me   reminding  me that clinic advised the bottie bullets cause PM symptoms and lo and behold cramps gone cd have been wind  . 

Also am really tired but also have narcolepsy and obviously can't take my wakey wakey tabs at mo so not surprising I keep dropping off.

DP reckons we should all be offered the option to be put into a drug induced coma for the 2 ww, just wake us up in time to test   .

Anyway Hi again 

To Kazzy   on your BFP brilliant news.

To all my fellow 2 WWers sending you all  .

V x


----------



## buster31 (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh Charley luv your testing very early. I read on a site somewhere that implantation can happen between days 6 to 12 afer EC so it could be embie hasn't got to that stage yet, will try and find you link and send it.
My embie only at 3 cells at ET even tho my transfer was day 3 after EC ,consultant still believed it was worth a chance as some of us just a bit slower than others. 
So please try to relax, reflex had me doing breathing exercise breathe in to count of 5 hold and breathe out to count of 5 keep repeating till u calm down.
I know its so hard but try to relax .
sending you a big  

V x


----------



## buster31 (Apr 14, 2008)

Charley please link below 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/

V x


----------



## KayC (Jul 30, 2008)

Charley

Please try not to worry - I know it's hard but try and concentrate your energy on being positive.

I had my ET on 30th July and not due to test until tomorrow - i've had very little signs and some women don't get any signs at all for a few weeks after a BFP. I even had some spotting on day 11 thought it was game over, but it could have been late implantation bleeding - you just don't know.

I think you have tested way too early, as buster31 says the embies may not even have implanted yet so you are bound to get a negative result.

Hang in there, try to do things that will take your mind off it, and most of all relax and look after yourself.

     

K


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Charley - what the other girls have said is so true it just depends on the individual. You've got another 5 days - so much can hppen in that time. I was silly really testing erly and we were very very lucky that anything showed up at all. This is unusual and certainly not the norm. As for AF pain - I had lower back ache which is a classic sign that my AF is coming. I also felt so      and     so please don't give up. feeling emotional could be a good sign. Keep strong we are all behind you.

Sending you a big    

Kazzy xxx


----------



## diannaK (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi there haven't been on this thread have mainly been posting under sugar babes. I am on day 12 of TWW  test on day 18 ( 16 days post transfer) which is the 15th Aug. Didn't get to that day last time and am finding PMA very difficult today. HAve had headaches last few days which is usually a sign that AF is on it's way and this is the time I started bleeding last cycle. Has anyone else been having headaches in TWW? Can't help help thinking it's over and keeping expecting to start bleeding. 

DiannaK


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Charley, no news is good news thats what i say, AF pains are only to be expected, keeping everything crossed for you and all the others due to test this week.  
Hi also to Bex. 
I am still bleeding unfortunately, its still weird though, appears now to be spotting untill i wipe then lots of brown/slight red! No pains today thank god but lots yesterday. 
Have really convinced myself to expect BFN this thurs, feel like my lifes on hold till then. I am dreading going back to work on monday and having to explain to my collegues the result!
Have only told very close friends and family plus close work colleagues that i am going through IVF. I find it really hard to talk about i don't know about anyone else but i felt i had to tell some people to stop the 'when are you going to have a baby' question, that i have been plagued with since i got married!
Anyway take care all and lots of   
Helen x


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I've been wondering about joining this thread and have finally caved in as I need some support - going ever so slightley mad here !!  

I had ET on Weds 6th (1x Grade A and 1x Grade A/B embie). so I guess I am 6 days post transfer - testing 20th August ....

I've had AF type pains since ET which have eased off now, with just the occasional twinge, sore boobs and constipation ... but I think a lot of this is down to the cyclogest!!

Why is that,  although we have everything going for us, I am swinging wildly from super positive to desperatley negative ??  

This is totally doing my head in   It could be used as a form of torture !!

Love and luck to all

TLZ xx


----------



## Bettysjourney (Jun 11, 2007)

Dianna and TLZ Welcome to the gruelling 2WW thread


I think it's entirely natural for the PMA to come and go - crikey we would all be superhuman if we stayed completely positive throughout this wretched time.  TLZ you are right - this could be used as a form of torture - I don't think that anyone who has not experienced this would ever understand what we go through esp with all these hormones running round our bodies.  It is a true testiment of strength though to endure an IVF cycle and everyone should be very proud of what they have acheived in simply embarking on this arduous treatment.  Many of the ladies on this thread have had many attempts and finally get their longed for dreams which gives us all hope for a happy ending we all wish for.

Praying that there are some wonderful   's this week   

I am on DAY 11 today and have been told to test next Sat 16th.  Last cycle I had spotting day before I was due to test with awful period pains and was convinced it was AF but I got a BFP.  Apart from the sore (.)(.)'s due to the cyclogest I can't feel anything, however, many people have reported feeling nothing at all with BFP's - so I guess you just can't tell and have to wait patiently - easier said than done.  Taking my niece and nephew out to Brighton today to take mind off things - must try and keep busy this week.

Anyway big hugs to all.
Love Betty xx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi all!

Welcome to Bex, Helen, Butterfly Wings, Buster, DiannaK and TLZ. What alot of new people in one day! You've come to the right place, everyone's great & so supportive!!

Kazzy Yay! Well done on your BFP!!!    You've given me SO MUCH hope too! I was starting to lose faith after the OHSS (especially as my symptoms are getting better!) but after your upset tummy episode it's still worked so it just goes to show... if it's gonna happen it will!!

Bex Try not to worry about not having symptoms, I haven't either & my test day is the same as yours. We analyse every twinge & drive ourselves mad with it, but in reality we would be so early on that it's unlikely there would be enough hormones to produce signs anyway! It's only in hind-sight that you can really know if the "symptoms" were signs! So let's stop worrying, hey?

DiannaK I've also had more headaches than normal (a sign of AF for me too!) but it's down to the meds hun, honest!

Charley You know what I'm going to say...!    Everyone is different & implantation day can vary so much so try not to compare yourself to others hun.

Ooh, have you heard me with all my good advice!?! I'm as guilty as everyone for stressing about it all... don't be fooled!! 

So, that 2 BFP's in the last 2 days.... let's keep it going ladies!!

I'm praying for everyone 

Love to all, Lottie xx


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Well Ive been back to the hospital today and it seems I have evn more fluid than a few days ago. So even though I feel better the OHSS is still well and truely there. Im waiting my blood tests to see if I have to be re-admitted. I really hope I havent.

Good news is Ive been signed off for two weeks. Thought my boss was gonna be really hacked off but was really understanding. So I was stressing out for nothing. So Im gonna take the time to chill out watch so films and drink more water!!!


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello gals

this is so stressful, boing my nut in 

Close my shop at 2 on amonday so came strainght home and looked on here,
Hate goiing to the loo as ready myself for AF every time.

Some have said clomid drys you out, I have had creamy white marks    in my nickers for the last 4 
days. plus i keep getting really sweaty under my arms, have to be careful what i wear so it doesn't show.

Keep thinking i can feel af coming, I'm going mad  

roll on th 14th 

Bex x


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Hows everyone doing? First stab at personnels.

*Charley and Helenmarie* - sending you both lots of positive vibes, my thoughts are with you.   

*Helenmarie* - I'm getting the "why don't you want to come for a drink" questions. And I feel like shouting back...."Because I'm doing IVF, my hormones are all over the place and the last place I want to be is in a stinking pub with lots of people having fun". Instead I just politely say no.  

*Boppet * - thanks for your welcome and praying for you on Wednesday.

*LottieMaz * - Thanks for the hello and welcome - Hope you're doing OK and trying to relax and sleep.

*Kazz44* - Fantastic news - always good to come onto a new thread and get some good news, gives the rest of us hope.

*DiannaK * - hows the headaches?

*TLZ * -welcome to the thread.

*Heavenlyharry* - how are you feeling? Take full advantage of 2 weeks off, put your feet up and do not move!!! Well except to go to the loo.

*Buster31* - welcome, I agree with the drug induced coma - bring it on. Coping with work is proving to be very difficult.

*Butterflywings* - welcome and good luck for tomorrow.

*Linnie50* - wishing you luck for Saturday.

*Fireopal * - try not to get too down and no you're not going mad - blame it on the hormones.

I'm only into day 2 (Q. does the 2ww start day of ET or day after?) and already I'm climbing the walls. I'm experiencing really bad ezcema, and not using any cream except E45 which isn't good enough. Sitting on my hands to stop clawing at myself. Any tips from anyone?

Sorry if I missed anyone out and sending love and wishes to all.    

Its my birthday on 14th August - so for those testing on that day I'm transfering my birthday wish to you.    
Sxx


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey ladies!!  Lots of new people so will try not to miss anyone out!

Seems like we're all starting to lose the plot.  So many symptoms seems to represent both AF and BFP which makes it very difficult to analyse.  I've had cramps and the only thing that's stopped me panicking about them is the fact that when i first fell pg naturally i had cramps for 3 days and got so fed up of wearing a sanitary towel expecting AF to arrive that i had a brain wave to test and low and behold - i was pg.  And i still remember getting cramps for a day or so after the positive test, so don't despair if you get cramping - it could be a good sign!

And the same goes for the bleeding really.  I know that finding blood just automatically sets the alarm bells ringing but it happens to lots of people who get a BFP and could be a good sign of implantation.

One question though (and hears me trying to convince people not to obsess!)  Has everyone got sore (.)(.) from the cyclogest?? 

Charley-not to batter you even more with what's already been said but i think you have tested way too early. I know exactly how you feel - i had a day 5 transfer on Mon and tested on sat morning.  Got a BFN and thought of sort i would just plod along testing every day until OTD of 14/08.  This my OTD -is quite early anyway compared to some as certain clinics say to test 14 days after ET to be sure, whereas i was given a test date of 14 days after EC.  Anyway, DP banned me from using the evil pee sticks again until OTD and i think it's for the best as it does just mess with your head.  Brings you down when really it doesn't mean anything.  I know 2 people who tested early and got a negative and then blood tests came back positive.  

Kazzy - did you test again this morning?  How are you feeling? 

Summer08 - I'm testing on the 13th so maybe you could send me birthday eve vibes?  

Helen M - hope the bleeding eases off as know it must be really worrying even though it could be a good sign  

Butterfly wings - all the best for EC tomorrow and hope you get great fert results too  

Kay - good luck for testing tomorrow and well done for holding out for your OTD!!  Will be keeping everything crossed for you and hoping to see a BFP!! 

Buster - good luck on your 2WW and sending lots of    for your little embie.  I reckon it's a fighter!!  ( and probably a boy so just a slow starter   )

Hello hello hello to all the other ladies.xxxxxx


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi can i join u? i had my e/t today and testing on 24th feeling bit anxious already  it works out ok.

Im sure the next 2 wks are going to go so slow

be nice to get to no u all

Louise xx


----------



## scrappy (Nov 15, 2004)

Could I also join, I'm one week into 2ww and I'm going mad. Feeling really low as did test today and nothing had 2 blastocyst transfered on 4th, was told to test on 18th but literature says 10days, did an early predictos test today and nothing now feeling really flat. 

Has anyone done test early -ve and still had +ve on test day.

Can see lots of +ve's this month so Congrats to all


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Scrappy

You're the same as me - i had 2 blasts put back in on Mon 04 too.  Did test on Sat and got BFN and DP has banned me.  In fairness i do think it's too early.  I was given OTD of Wed which is 14 days after EC though i see you've been given a test date of a bit longer to be sure.  Even thought the blasts are further developed they still need to implant and then generate enough HCG to register on a HPT so don't lose heart.  They must give us a OTD for a reason as anything before that isn't reliable!  Please don't lose heart.


----------



## scrappy (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks,

Same my hubby not pleased i tested so early. Not good either as I tested this afternoon rather than morning. You just can't help it though this 2ww is the worst.


----------



## KayC (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to all our newbies - gosh there are so many in one day!  Good luck to you all on the horrible 2ww.

Well my time has finally come and i've only 1 more sleep until my OTD - I feel a bit numb to be honest - of course I'm   for a positive result but I think deep down it will be a BFN - I suppose it's just the minds way of dealing with things.

I had a bit of spotting on Saturday and a few dull aches but nothing else - so I really don't know what to think.

Boppet - good luck for Wednesday (only 2 more sleeps for you  ) and my (.)(.) stopped being sore about a week ago - I think it was the HCG not cyclogest. 

Good luck to everyone one else testing this week    and I hope to bring you good news tomorrow.

Kay


----------



## Heaver (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello everyone
I just like to say congratulations to those who have got BFP   and i hope you have very happy and healthy 8 months. To those on the 2ww i   you get good results and sending you lots of     
We tested today and needless to say it was another BFN    we are absolutely gutted and not sure what to do next. we have been with the same clinic (bh) from the start but now had 5 failures and no change to our treatment and no suggestions for futher tests or investigations   . I just can't see the point in going for another try only to fail again, maybe its time to find another clinic.
I guess it seems a bit soon to be thinking about where we go from here but its the only way i can get through this.
Anyway i'm sorry for ranting on  gonna go and consume a large amount of alcohol now & see if it blocks things out   . Tomorrow is another day !
Best wishes to everyone and lots of  ^Reiko^       
H xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Heaver* ~ i'm really sorry hun.....i hope that you can find some answers. There's certainly lots of info on other clinics on here if you need it. Take good care 

*Hi Summer, Charley, Bex, Helenmarie, Buster, Butterflywings, Dianna, TLZ, Louise and Scrappy* ~ welcome to the thread. Fab to have lots of new people on here......you'll find the 2WW List on page 1 and here's a couple of good links too 
*
2WW Symptoms that went on to a BFP*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0;viewResults

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW *
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

*Charley* ~ aw hun, you are way too early.....I've seen girls on here get BFNs on day 13 and still get BFPs on their test day 

*Scrappy* ~ you too early as well hun.....you'd only be 12 days pasts EC i think. Lots of luck for test day  

*Hi Kater* ~ welcome to to you too....if you let me know your test day and your tx I'll add you to the list 

*Boppet* ~ did I get your date wrong hun? I'll put you down for the 13th 

*Heavenly* ~ hope you don't have to be readmitted but fingers crossed it's a good sign  
*
Wishing* ~ did you have a trigger shot? Oh ok seen your other post.....did you test again today hun?
*
Kazzy* ~ fab news....congratulations 

*Kay and Yoda* ~ much luck for your tests tomorrow....really hoping for good news for you both       

Hi everyone....hope you are all doing ok  

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Lizzy - i don't know how you keep up with all the ladies but you do a great job    I probably confused you as wasn't sure when OTD would be until i went in for ET and they confirmed 13th.

Heaver - so sorry to hear your news.  5 attempts is hard going and i reallythink some more tests should have been done by your clinic rather than just letting you keep plodding on.  I went to the Lister and they tested me for a number of things prior to my first IVF as I'd had 2 m/cs.  Is frustrating to spend more money on tests when IVF is expensive enough as it is but surely much better to have answers one way or another.  

Kay - no matter how much you gear yourself up for the worst test date is always gonna be nail biting.  Look at Kazzy though - she was convinced it hadn't worked and got a BFP so try not to torture yourself before the morning.


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi to all the newbies joining the 2ww. I am 5 days post ET. Im not feeling any "signs" that its worked but its way too early.

I had my bloods back and they are ok, so I dont have to be admitted, thank God. Although they are keeping a bed for me!!!
So I just have a ton load of fluid floating around my body and am weeing for England.

Im going to take advantage of my two weeks off, Im going to chill, relax, take it easy. Well I will until next Mon - when I test, and depending what result I get I will either carry on chilling or catch up on all the jobs that need doing!

xx


----------



## kazza78 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Girls,
I am sitting here feeling like I am about to go pop, I have never felt so bloated in my life!!!...not to mention my boobs are so sore I can't even lay on my front in bed!!!
Well this is my 1st cycle of ICSI and I totally underestimated the whole thing!!  
I have now made it to the  ...and the lovely administration of cyclogest!...and it really has taken it out of me....and I am going mad. I really need to talk to someone who is going through the same, my DH has been great but bless him, he isn't physically going through it, and at times appears to look quite frightened...when I am shouting at him, and if I'm not shouting at him I am crying, in fact I have cried terrible everyday, sometimes numerous times a day for weeks now.
Please Help x
Karen  

Also since my EC on 7/7/08, so 4 days ago, my shoulders have been really hurting, especially if I laugh...I know weird! LOL, it feels a bit similar to when I had a lap and had trapped wind....anyone think that's what it could be??


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi all ,

*Heaver*, sorry for your sad news. I'm thinking of you, it doesn't ever get easier though does it?!   I admire your courage!

*Heavenly*, glad to see you've been signed off work. You would have never managed looking after small children, keep glugging away on the water!

Thanks for the links *Lizzy*, you're fab! I can never find what I'm looking for so that was a big help!

*KayC*, you've made it to OTD!!! Got everything crossed for you for tomorrow!  

*Louise & Scrappy*, hello & welcome. Please join in the madness we call the 2WW!

*Boppet*, I'm with you on the sore (.)(.) In fact, mine feel like ( . )( . ) right now!! I'm blaming the Cyclogest!

*Butterflywings*, hope everything goes well for your EC. Let us know how you get on 

*Summer*, sorry to hear you're suffering with your skin. As if the 2WW isn't bad enough, eh? Sorry, I don't have any tips for you but I'm thinking of you.

*Kazza78* You've just posted whilst I was typing. Keep an eye on your symptoms, you could be developing OHSS. I also had the exact same "laughing" pains in my shoulders, the same feeling as after my lap! If you read back up through this thread, you'll find a bit of discussion about OHSS symptoms. I'm not trying to scare you, just be aware of it, that's all. And whilst you're reading it, have a drink of water, lol!

Hello to everyone else, sorry if I've missed anyone (& I know I have - there's so many of us now!)
Lottie xx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to say really wishing everyone all the luck in the world as I know it's test day for lots of you soon        

We are fine and yes I did another test today!! Thankfully we still have a BFP    

Will check in again tomorrow and hoping to see lots of BFP. Kazzy xxxx


----------



## diannaK (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who welcomed me on the site today. Unfortunately my headaches were what I expected and this evening I started bleeding fresh rad blood so I guess my 2ww has ended on day12 again. So upset tears just faling and won't stop,

DiannaK


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

*Helen* - sit tight, the best of luck for Thurs , 
*Kazzy* - thanks, how are you feeling? 
*Bex* - don't lose hope because you don't have symptoms .I had none until I was 7/8wks when I got my BFP with my son.I was convinced it hadn't worked&#8230;again! Fingers crossed
*Charley* - you are still very early in testing, this is the first time I have ever tested so early and its barely visible so try to wait ( easyier said than done I know) Remember it takes 2-3 days for the hcg levels to multiply, 
*Buster* - hi, and welcome to the madhouse, seriously though I never knew the girls on her a week ago except for *Karin * (who is a fab FF) and everyone is so lovely and willing to listen m even though they have enough on their plates. I think it helps though, knowing you are not the only person going through it.
*Butterfly & Summer . Louise and Scrappy * - hello and welcome 
*Dianna* - I know its awful trying to keep positive, hope you get good news hunney 
*TLZ* - I have said a million times that this is torture, pure and simple! 
*Betty* - we are testing the same day, cept I need to get bloods done on the Monday for the official result Good Luck 
*Lottie* - hi , not long now, are you waiting until test day? 
*Heavenly* - hope you don't get readmitted
*Boppet* - only 2 more days for you, the best of luck! 
*Kay* - wishing you so many positive vibes for the morning, will be thinking of you 
*Heaver * - nothing anyone can say , its horrible, just be good to yourself 
*Kazza * - hows the shoulders today? Keep drinking lots

*Lizzie* - yes I did, I know im a bad girl but I got another very very faint line, a tiny tiny bit more visible than yesterday so I think I will keep testing and praying that it stays like that AF would be due thurs/fri so im hoping it stays away Fingers crossed for me girls

Sorry to the people i missed
Wishing xxx


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Dianna - just missed your post there,  nothing anyone can say its hell. be good to yourself and take time out. So many times i have been in your position and i know how awful it is. Take care 
Wishing


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Kazza - I also think that you should keep an eye on yourself. 
I have OHSS and also the aching shoulders - keep drinking the water Ive been told I must drink betweeen 3-5 litres a day!


----------



## Bettysjourney (Jun 11, 2007)

Dianna - so sorry to hear your news hun  - I know it's heartbreaking to find out after such an emotional time. Take time to lick your wounds and look after yourselves.

Take care
Betty


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello girls

Can I join you?  I had ET today and now have 4 embies on board - yes 4!  As you'll see, I'm in Venezuela where they have no rules about these things and I'm 42 so they thought it was worth the risk of quads - hope they were right!

I've been ordered 2 days of bed rest, which is just great as my job is v stressful.  I'll enjoy those to the utmost, no matter what happens as a result of tx. 

Look forward to getting to know you all...

love

BlueSoo


----------



## qnu (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi 
just thought i'd join you ladies, i've been over  on the Northern ireland thread having the craic with the local ladies.
i joined the site a couple of weeks ago.
i had my ET on 7th aug and am on the dreaded cyclogest for the 2ww morning and night.
i'm so glad to read that we're all nutters on this stuff.   
my test day will be 21 if all goes according to plan.    
i'm so nervous and scared that it won't work and its back to  the bottom of the huge rollercoaster again. 
sorry for being a depressing old sod 
looking forward to all your updates 
nuala
x


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Sorry - forgot to say my test day is 25 Aug

love 

BlueSoo


----------



## Flossy Teacake (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi im due to test 20th August so am in the 2 week agonising wait at the moment...

Wanted people to chat to and hopefully make me feel less stressed!!!!!!


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm with you hun!  I will be testing on Thurs 21st - day after you.  So we are nearly on the same timescale.

What treatment did you have?

We had ICSI (3 IUI didn't work and then we had 10 good eggs and none fertilised for IVI).

I am trying to be positive and imagine the right outcome.  My mind is whirling constantly and I cannot sleep.  Last night was the best night for a while but then I was woken by the rain just before 5, then was awake for about an hour when I should have just got up but then went off again to wake at 7.15 when my husband gets up for work.

I'm not working at the moment (took a break after 16 years to get pregnant!), but I keep myself busy as I make things to sell.  I have just made my lilypad ticker counter too.

Sending   to you!

M
x


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Flossy and M

I am testing on 20th too .... if I make that far !!  

It is agony waiting isn't it ? I  am analysing every little twinge  

I had IVF and have 2 embies on board - what treatment did you have ?

Lots of love and luck

TLZ xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Can I join you for the 2ww? 

I am due to test on 22nd if I've worked it out right.... seem to have gone a bit   this cycle!

Am on cd 19 of cycle 2 of 150mg clomid. Did ov last month and AF arrived on what would have been cd 30..... does this count as a 29 cycle? 

Think I ov'd a bit earlier this month but gonna try to hang on until 22nd  

Best wishes and   to you all 

XX Nik


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi to all the new joiners, keep thinking positive  

I've only got 2 days left before the test now and am going stir crazy    Am on constant knicker-watch now in case AF comes.

Anyone got any advice on how to survive the next 2 days??


----------



## KayC (Jul 30, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Welcome to all the newbies - there seems to be more and more each day - good luck on your 2ww.

I'm sorry I can't bring you more positive news, but I tested this morning and got a  .  Now waiting for AF to arrive, although it doesn't feel like it's on its way.

I guess it just wasn't meant to be this time.  I'm just waiting for the clinic to ring me back to discuss our options, but we have an NHS appointment on 19th September, so we could be ready for round 2 then.

Thank you to everyone for their support over the last few weeks - it really is invaluable and definitely stops you going  

Dianna - I'm so sorry for your news - it really is crap isn't it  

Good luck to everyone else testing this week -     and    to you all.

K x


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Dianna, 
i too seem to be having a proper period - now fresh blood and am still going to test thurs, i keep being told that periods sometimes happen in the very early stages though its hard to believe!, So sit tight and try to be strong. sending you    .
take care to you all, Helen x


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Just a quick post as at work but was popping in in the hope of seeing some good news from Kay.  I'm really sorry to learn though that you have a BFN   I know you weren't feeling very positive but even so, it's such an anticlimax and i hope you and DH are ok. 

It's good that you already have plans for a second cycle and i really hope that the next one is the lucky cycle.  

I'm dreading test day tomorrow and not feeling very positive either.  Was hoping my spre (.)(.) were a good sign but now all PMA has left and i'm thinking the 'symptoms' are just from the drugs.  Part of me wants to freeze time so i don't have to face the reality of a BFN and part of me just wants to be put out of this misery so i can move forwards.   

Hello to all the newbies.  Will be back to do more personals later.xx


----------



## KayC (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Boppet - we're OK, we had a good cry this morning which always helps.

I know how you feel about testing - I do think that any negativity is your minds way of coping with things - it's like a defence mechanism.  I must admit I just wanted to get the test done this morning so we could move on either way (easier said that done now I have to say!).

Stay strong and I'm keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow - sending you some       - hope it helps

K x


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

KayC so sorry to hear your news, you're sounding really brave and together about it which I think is fantastic


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello ladies, I feel your pain

I am due to test thurs, tested early yest and got bfn, I can't help myself.

Don't feel that well today, worried i have a kidney infection again (had them since i was 3 have small kidney), been up twice a night to go to the loo and weeing loads, feel a bit sick today but that could be nerves, and keep getting goose bumps and shivers this am. Had pain in my left collar bone since sat. 

I'M GOING MAD  

Thinking of you all  

Bex


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

Dianna & KayC So sorry to see your news. Things are so cruel sometimes, it's crushing after all the build-up. I'm thinking of you xx

BlueSoo, Made-by-m, qnu, Flossy & joeandwillsmummy Hello & welcome! Join in the madness!!

Kazza & Heavenly How are the symptoms, are they easing at all yet? My bloating has all but gone, although I still have the shoulder pain & a sore liver. I also have a really dull ache in my right arm/ bicep (I had my drip in right arm) which gets worse if I raise my arm or reach out with it. It woke me up several times last night when I must have layed on it so I'm going to get them to check it when I go for my scan & bloods on Thurs.

Helenmarie Try to stay hopeful until you test on Thursday, it's not unheard of for women to bleed & still be pregnant. I know it's really hard when you think it might be over, but keep up with your meds cos you never know!

Smokeypoo & Fireopal  I see you're both also testing on Thurs, along with me & Helenmarie (sorry if I've missed anyone else who's testing on Thursday)!! I'm getting soooo tempted now, especially as some clinics let you test on day 14 post EC. Why, oh why, do I have to wait 17 days How long have you all had to wait? The only thing stopping me is that my DP wants to wait until OTD & I know I couldn't hide the result (either way!) so I'm a bit stuck really! Plus, I want us to share the moment together, whatever the result.

Well, I have absolutely NO symptoms whatsoever! My biggest worry is that I've heard OHSS can return if you're pregnant & I have no sign of it returning, so that makes me think it's negative. I've tried to find a poll to see if anyone who had early onset OHSS still got a BFP, even if their symptoms didn't return but cant find one. I found a general poll about results following early/ late onset which showed a definate positive outcome for women who had late onset, but no difference either way for early onset. If anyone's good at finding links, please would you see if you can find anything for me? (If I haven't bored you to tears with my ramblings..!)

Thank you all for your support, I'm so glad I joined this thread
Lottie xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Dianna* ~ i'm really so sorry....terribly unfair. Many hugs 

*Kay* ~ many hugs to you as well...i'm sorry this wasn't the time for you 

*Bex* ~ hope Thurs brings you good news  

*Helen* ~ i really hope that it works out for you hun  

Thanks *Boppet *hun....I'm easily confused  Loads of luck for your test tomorrow....keeping everything crossed  
*
Heavenly H* ~ good news you don't have to be admitted.......put your feet up and keep drinking that water 
*
Karen* ~ hi there and welcome to the thread....sending lots of (((hugs))) your way. Not sure about the shoulder pain but I do remember it from my laps....ouch  Do ring your clinic though if you are concerned at all.

*Hi Bluesoo* ~ welcome to you too....wow 4 in there! Lots of luck  

*Hi Nuala, Flossy Teacake, Nik and Made-by-m* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck   There's a 2ww list on Page 1 of this thread where you can find out when everyone is testing 

*Yoda* ~ any news? Thinking of you  

Aw thanks *Lottie * I'll see if I can find something for you 
*
Wishing* ~ don't worry hun....won't send the   Looking good for you  
*
Kazzy* ~ oh that's good news.....be very happy and healthy 

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Guys

Kay C - So sorry      Bring on round 2 !  Hoping for a wee miracle for you.    Glad you can get started again soon.







Just to give you an update.  Got a positive result today DH and I are delighted - I didn't know I was preg right up to the last minute so yes the signs are just like AF

Take Care and I hope to see many more BFP's on here  XXXX

Rub those tummies - keep them warm, lie down for at least 20mins or longer if you can after the pessaries

Hugs Yoda X


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Ladies, this post is going to be sooo tricky but thats my own fault for only looking and not talking for 2 days  have been feeling a bit  rubbish much the same as my last post to the point where i'm getting on my own nerves now so i certainly didnt want to bore you all with the same old same old! Crazy times 

KayC and Heaver so very sorry     it's crap, havent a clue what to say just try and get as many cwtches as possible xxx

Wishing whats going on are you still testing?   

Boppet darling we'll all be thinking about you tomorrow so if you are on your own you can stay on here all day if you need us, one of us is going to be around at any given time, anyway you won't need us you'll be too busy celebrating    

HelenMarie and Diannak try to stay positive, i know its very difficult but theres still hope    

Kazzy congratulations honey thats so wonderul for you      and thanks for your message when you tried to do this, it is very difficult there are so many now! it's me who tests on my birthday though hun and that's the 15th xxx lol

Right Yoda and Kater whats going on with you? gonna go back now and check everyones dates then come back so i dont miss anyone xxx it's nice to be back


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Awww Yoda how totally amazing was just thinking about you! Yippee, wow that made me smile so much goodness knows how you feel!   
                                    Best wishes Helen xxx


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Yoda - Wow big congrats to you             

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

That's fantastic news Yoda   

Well I'm afraid I've been a bit naughty.  I have been so anxious the last 2 days, today I have been almost immobilised by fear that AF is coming.  My parents are coming to stay overnight, which is really inconvenient as they know nothing about this, and this has made me even more stressed...so I did a HPT earlier.  It was positive   but don't think I'll be confident until I do the Thurs test.  My EC was on 28/07, so it is day 16.  But at least there was a line there, it gives me hope.


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

WOW!!! I've only been offline whilst I had my lunch & came back to TWO BFP'S!!!!!!!!
Well done Yoda and Smokeypoo !!!     Yippee!!!
And welcome back to heleychamp! 
Love Lottie xx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks   but me and DH think it's too early to get excited yet - do you think so? - but at least things are going in the right direction


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Smokeypoo - That sounds quite positive to me. My test is planned for 15 days after EC, so you should be feeling really pleased.

I think Im gonna test the day before my test. Im supposed to go to the clinic for the test but I dont really fancy sitting there in floods of tears!

Lottie Maz - I know how you feel. If you find any links that give us some hope that you can still have a positive result when the OHSS is easing off, let me know. I am still bloated, and have a dull ache in my right shoulder blade. But feel fine. Its so silly but I kinda want the smyptoms to get worse, Im sure you understand, then I will think that this may have worked! Have you been tempted to test early??

Yoda - Congratulations    
So your only signs were AF signs Did you have any implantation bleeding Whats this about rubbing your belly?? And did you lay down after each cyclogest?? Sorry for all the questions 

KayC  - So sorry   

Hope everyone else is well. Im enjoying my time resting, watching lots of films and tv. DH is back at work tomorrow so I will have the house to myself, nice 

Has anyone experienced bad skin as a side effect of the cyclogest?? I usually get spots before AF is due, but that comes as and when it feels like it because of my PCOS, so Im hoping its stress or a side effect.

xxx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Heavenly,
I know exactly what you mean! I SO don't want to feel ill again but I want some sort of "sign" that it may have worked! I couldn't find any polls so I've started one in the main IVF chit chat thread. Two people had voted last time I looked. Not good I'm afraid. But..... another lady replied on a different thread I posted on to say she had OHSS & her symptoms went away & she still got a BFP so there's hope for us yet! Apparently her GP said it doesn't get worse for everyone, so who knows?

I'm getting sooooo tempted to test early, especially with the two recent BFP's! One minute I feel full of hope & imagine myself being able to tell our families that we've finally done it.... the next I feel full of dread & think it cant possibly have worked after the bad start we had & lack of symptoms.

I could screeeaaammmm!!!

Please send in the      

Love Lottie xx


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

OMG SmokeyPoo thats brill, naughty but brill, i really am glad i came back, thats fabulous news   

Right i've had my lunch so i'm gonna carry on now......
Heavenly so glad you managed to get time off from work, chill out as much as you can xxx
Lottie i know it sounds silly but it could be wind in your shoulder, i remember having it once after an op, i thought my g.p was having me on at the time but apparently it's true! Good luck for thurs honey xxx

Charley how was it going back to work on monday hun? all of the symptoms your feeling are supposed to be perfectly normal and as for the crying... is it any wonder?   xxx

Summer Happy Birthday for Thursday i'm sure your going to bring good luck to Clarabel, Nicolaw, FireOpal and HelenMarie         GOOD LUCK ALL XXX It's my Birthday on the 15th so i hope to bring good luck to all of you testing then including me xxx

Good luck to all who are testing tomorrow Emmib, Em31178, SamJ and Boppet       

Hello and welcome to all the newcomers theres sure gonna be alot of new babies around soon    
Buttrfly, Scrappy, Louise, Buster, TLZ, Kazza78, Joe&WillsMummy, FlossyTeacake, BlueSue, Nik, Made-by-M and qnu xxx

So sorry if i missed anyone out i really tried not to, right suppose id better do some work then 1 hour left in work xxx see you all later xxx


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Betty hi honey how you doin,are you feeling any better? xxx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi girls

*Kay* - just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear your news. Take care and sending you  .
Nothing more I can say but hoe sorry I am as I know how tough it is.   

*Yoda* - I'm am absolutely over the moon for you. I promise you I'm not just saying this but I had a sneeky feeling you would get a BFP. So pleased for you girl    

*Smokeypoo* - congratulations!! A line is a line. Remember I was really really naughty and tested on Sunday. Had done a test every day since and still a BFP. So so pleased for you. Don't forget with clearblue you can test before you period is due. That the only reason why I tested so early as y period was due yesterday.

Hi to everyone else and sorry for missing you out but I'm finding it hard to keep up with everyone   must be the cyclogest!!

Kazzy xxxx

*Summer* - happy birthday for the 15th and good luck


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Congratulations Yoda     fab news!

Smokeypoo - a line is a line hun!  It's as much cause for celebration today as it would be in a couple of days    congratulations to you too.   

Lottie - can you go to lunch tomorrow when i test please - hopefully the omen will work for me too  

Heavenly - glad you're managing to enjoy your chill out time and fending off the OHSS

Kay - Hope you're doing ok hun.xx 

Good luck to Em, Emmib and SamJ who are testing tomorrow.  Lets hope that the 13th is underated and lucky for all of us


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

AF arrived early today, not sure if I am disappointed or relieved - heart really wasnt in this one.

Next move is to IVF and I know that that will work.

Congratulations to all the BFP's - knowing that the treatment does work keeps us all going.

x


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,
Emmib, sorry to hear your news. We had several IUI's before moving onto IVF so I know how you feel. Take care xx

Heavenly (& anyone else who's interested), here is the link to the poll I started. Someone has voted they got a BFP after their symptoms went away so all is not lost for us yet!! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=152579.0

Take care & good luck to everyone testing tomorrow. (Boppet, what time would you like me to lunch tomorrow? )

Lottie xx


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Emmib- really sorry to hear the IUI ahsn't worked for you    Time to bring in the big guns!!  Hopefully IVF will nail it for you once and for all  

Lottie - hmmmm, is 6am ish too early for your dinner......?


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Emmib sorry honey    it is sad i know but at least you know what your next step is. take extra care of yourself right now xxx

Boppet don't know if you noticed but i put a special little message in for you earlier when i was trying to do the rounds think it's on the last page now xxx 

Kazzy i know the meds are making you crazy honey, you got it wrong again! lol it's summer birthday on the 14th and mine on the 15th and thats when i'm due to test xxx

I'm sure i made lots of mistakes on my 3 lengthy posts today so i'm very sorry if i didnt get it all right but i did try and put a little something for all of you


----------



## charley789 (May 23, 2007)

Hi All
Congrats to all of the BFP.   I am off work with a kidney infection so feeling really down in the dumps and in agony and cant stop crying petrified to test on Friday as I have had two negatives so far but I got a Neg last time then tested on the OTD and it was positive so I am not giving up hope yet.  Please send me all you positive vibes as I dont think I can do this anymore DH is a nervous wreck.
Wish I could stop crying!!!!!!
Good Luck All


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

Boppet,
Just popped in to wish you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow!!!   haven't forgotten about you   
Bought lots and lots of herbs and jelly, very good advice from you, many thanks again! They are much better than the IVF drugs.. hopefully I won't need advice on the pharmacy as we will try a few IUIs first and some steamy weekends   (the news a couple of days ago just confirmed that we do not need it with unexplained infertility, hope you all saw the results from Aberdeen University, very encouraging)  

And another small hope on the funding side... My clinic told us that we cannot get a NHS funded IUI cycle, but I double checked with our local NHS, and they said I can get up to 6!!! So ladies, make sure you check, or better get a natural BFP   (I am trying this out this weekend  ... then back to 2ww but at least this time it should not be sooooo intense  )

Good luck to all the 2ww!!!    

puppsy
xx


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Heleychamp* - sooooooo sorry it's not the drugs it's just me!!   I'm a bit dizzy!! Right going to get it right this time - wishing you a very happy birthday on the 15th   Keeping everything crossed for you.

*Charley* - you poor thing   . I was exactly the same and couldn't stop crying    However that in itself could be a good sign as your hormones could be sky high. Keep strong and we are all here for you sending you positive vibes.   

Boppet - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow  .

Hi to everyone else and hope you are okay. Kazzy xx


----------



## d-miccy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello all!

I have been on this site for a few weeks now and finally made it to this stage of treatment.. the dreaded two week wait!!  It's great to have a forum like this where everyone can get support and advice.

I had et on 08.08.08 with only one fertilised egg (out of 8 collected) My embryologist appeared not too hopeful as she already booked a follow-up appt for us for beginning of sept with my consultant.  But it only takes one right?!?!

Currently using cyclogest pessaries twice daily,,, my they are not pleasant!  It seems I will finish those 8 days before test date.. is that normal or have they not given me enough?

Big congrats to those with BFP's!! And lots of    for those bfn's...

Anyone else due to test on the 25th of Aug?


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Just a quick one to say hello and let you know that I'm thinking of you all.

*Joeandwillsmummy* - welcome to the thread.

*Dianna and Kayc * - Stay strong. Xxx   

*Helenmarie* - fingers crossed for Thursday. Xxxx

*Boppet * - sending you eve birthday wishes. Good luck tomorrow, really hope you get a BFP.   

*Yoda and smokeypoo* looks like congratulations are in order. Sooooo sooooo pleased for you both.   

*Heavenlyharry* - glad you are feeling better. My skin is shocking at the moment, lumpy and bumpy, and got bad eczema everywhere. 

*Heleychamp* - hello fellow Leo, happy birthday for Friday.

*Emmib* - good luck with IVF.

*Charley789* - poor you with a kidney infection and be strong for Friday.

*d-miccy * - welcome to the 2WW, we are all here to help you through.

For all those testing tomorrow, good luck and sending you lots of   

Everyone else big hug.  

Had a stressful evening, nipped out for dinner with a friend, wanted to catch up on normal life. Felt a bit sick and tired when I got there but after dinner had to go straight to the loo and now have a very poorly tum tum.   Anybody else experienced bad tums with the dreaded cyclogest?

Nite Nite sxx


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi everyone

On day 2 of the 2WW - it goes so slowly, doesn't it...  Have been enjoying resting in bed but have to get up and wash hair to go to someone's farewell dinner tonight.  Hope the embies don't fall out...  Am still feeling v sore down below, but otherwise ok. Have another dinner tomorrow night after a day of work - am I overdoing it??

Summer - my tum has been v poorly since the day before EC.  So can't be the cyclogest - but I'm sure it doesn't make it any better - just praying it doesn't affect the embies...

Charley - my heart goes out to you.  Sending you    .  Let's hope it's a good sign - raging hormones...

D-miccy - I'm testing on 25 Aug.  Think there are several of us.  Sounds like you do need more cyclogest - you should have enough for every day up to test date.

Congrats to Smokeypoo and Yoda on their fantastic BFPs!  Hope lots more are on their way for this thread   

love

BlueSoo


----------



## BESTY (Sep 19, 2007)

I just started my 2ww - 2 embies on board - 1 4 cell grade 1 and 1 4 cell grade 1/2.

PUPO !!! So pleased to get to this stage as wasl looking dodgy yesterday.

Rocky and Adrian came good and are snuggling up nicely.

PS can I take Zita west pre concept vits through the 2ww? I took two today. Bestyx


----------



## em31178 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Congratulations to those with BFP's, I'm so pleased for you! 

It was a BFN for me this morning, gutted but I knew on Sunday that it was all over, A/F is definately on the way.   for all the other BFN's.

Good luck to everyone else still on the 2ww, stay strong!

Emma xxx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Morning everyone!

*Em31178* So sorry it didn't work this time hun. Look after yourself, I'm thinking of you   

*d-miccy* Welcome to the thread! Try to stay positive... it only takes one & there are LOADS of women on here who've been in your position & gone on to have a BFP! It's quality that counts, not quantity! 

*BESTY* Welcome to you too! Well done on getting this far, it's not easy at the best of times!

*Charley* Sorry you're suffering, as if all this isn't enough to cope with, eh?

Well, it's OTD for me tomorrow & I can't believe I've made it without sneaking a test in!! First time ever! It's been 17 _LONG _ days! I have a check-up scan at 8.10am so I'll either be grinning from ear to ear or puffy eyed (or maybe both, if the emotion all gets too much for me!!).

Good luck to everyone who was testing this morning, I've been thinking of you all & hope your dreams have come true today!   
Lottie xx


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Em31178  - Really sorry to hear that.     

Betsy  - Hi, welcome to the thread, are you at The Priory? I notice that you are in Worcestershire like me.

d-miccy  - Hi. I think you might have to contact your clinic for some more cyclogest. They are supposed to take you right to your testing day.

Summer08  - I have also been experiencing some bad "motions" shall we say.

I also have really sore (.)(.), I take it thats the cyclogest too!?!?!?

Lottie - You have done so well not testing before. I think Im going to test the day before I go to the hospital. I want to be prepared, mind you I want to do a test now, but I know its way too early.  
I will be thinking of you tomorrow and wishing you all the best. After the dreaded OHSS you really deserve a positive.     

Good luck to others who are testing today.


----------



## Flossy Teacake (Mar 26, 2008)

TLZ/ Fire Opal/ d-miccy/ Blue soo/ Betsy...

Hi there - looks like we are all at roughly the same stage! I had my transfer on Saturday 9th August... 2 little ones on board!!

Nice to have people in the same boat to share my madness with!!

Finding it too complicated on this forum though - too many people replying!! Cant keep up!! Did try to set up a new one for ladies testing next week but it got moved to this one... Maybe we can send personal messages to each other.. 

Flossy x


----------



## KayC (Jul 30, 2008)

Morning ladies

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for your kind messages - it really helps knowing there are people out there who know what you are going through.

Em31178 - sorry to hear af arrived, good luck with IVF - I love your positive attitude  

Welcome to even more newbies - good luck on your 2ww - everyone on here is so supportive so you won't feel like you're on your own.

Boppet - hope you are OK and you get the result you want today     

Good luck also to SamJ and Em for your tests today.

Hello to everyone else - I'm going to stick around on this thread for a while so I can see how you're all getting on.

K x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

I feel so rough today.

Felt a bit off yest so straight on the sofa after work, have had really BAD head ache since about 5 yest.
Think i got about 2 hours sleep, the pain is right in my temple, do feel a bit sick and i lost my balance a couple of times and goose bumps and cold spells yest as well, might have the day off today.


Also I'm due to test tmw but I tested at 3 am this am and bfn. My cycle can be any thing from 23 to 33 days so could i still be pg and just to early, can you get bfn one day and bfp the next, is it that quick? no sign of af,

Is it ok that i have taken some paracetamol, held out all night but this am i had to take them as so bad,
When i took the clomid i had a head ache like this for 4 days, could it be the clomid still and shows af is on its way.

Sorry to ask so much but feel so ill i don't know what to do with myself.

Much love and   to all you bfp and   to all you 2ww gals

Bex


----------



## BESTY (Sep 19, 2007)

HI HeavenlyHarry= Yes I am at the Priory - the staff there have been lovely. Were you there too?

Morning 2wwsxxxx


----------



## KayC (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Fire Opal

Sorry you're feeling so unwell.

I not going to be much help here as I've never been on Clomid, but I wanted to say that my clinic told me if I need pain relief during my 2ww, it is OK to take Paracetemol so you've nothing to worry about there - only hope it helps get rid of your headache.

I'm not sure if results can change overnight, but hang on in there and test again tomorrow morning.  Keeping everything crossed for you   

K


----------



## tate2 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi ladies - i have been reading here for a couple of days and hoping for BFPs for everyone.  Bring them on!!  I am on the tww myself.  Had EC on 1st Aug, ET on 6th August (1 early blastocyst & 1 morula (think that's the right word?!)) and am due to test on Friday.  However I tested on Monday, Tuesday and again this morning and they are all BFPs!!! 
I am really really happy   and cant believe we have gotten this far - but I had a mc at 10.5 wks with my first pregnancy (natural) and so am being very cautious this time - I think I need to get through blood test on Friday then 6wk/8wk scans (please please please) before I let myself get totally over the moon like I was the first time.
MASSIVE GOOD LUCK TO EVERONE ON THE TWW - it really is torturous isn't it!!


----------



## tate2 (Jul 9, 2008)

ps FireOpal - yes definitely can change - hcg increases everyday so it might be below the level it needs to be to be picked up on the test but tomorrow it may have risen enough to hit the BFP.
Fingers crossed for you - good luck.
Ok - I really have to drag myself into the shower now!!


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Cheers lady

Sat on sofa with my head still, can feel my heart beat in my head,  
If i new it was pg then at least i could fel happy about feeling so bad.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr and its rainning again


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi ya, Bex , 
keep testing because early signs of pregnancy include headaces, dizziness and funny signs like that, your levels may just not be high enough to show yet.  
Fingers crossed for you   
Well my bleeding is tailing off now- to me it was a period but i rang the hospital yesterday and they said to carry on cyclogest and test tomorrow (which is what i expected them to say)
I am already thinking about my next cycle as i guess deep down i know tomorrow will be a BFN, I keep being told 'you never know' so i suppose you don't.
Anyway good luck, and good luck to all who are testing this week (too many names to remember)
take care, Helen x


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Morning fellow 2WW'ers ....

Gosh this is such a busy thread !!

Fire Opal - I have been having headaches (put it down to the thunderstorms though) and I have been FREEZING cold .. brr! I have put my heating on as I have felt like an ice block all night ...

Other symptoms - 

Painful boobs, some twinges in the nether regions   and constipation - oh joy!
And that is about it - feel "normal" mostly, which makes me worry  

Keep asking DH if he feels pregnant   He says he does ... bless him for his PMA !!

Fingerscrossed for Tate and Helenmarie 

 for all testers and those of us still waiting ... and waiting !

Love
TLZ xx


----------



## Bettysjourney (Jun 11, 2007)

Blimey this thread is like Piccadilly circus!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm day 12 PUPO today and last night got AF cramps and some brown discharge and a little more this morning.  woke up in a pool of sweat last night.  it's way to early for AF and I got these symptoms last time with my BFP.  Hall I am soo tempted to test early but must keep away from the pee sticks........

Good luck to all today's testers.....................
Crikey can't keep up with names but fingers crossed for some good luck  

Love Betty xxxx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello everyone.....!!

I'm new to this thread as usually just post on the single women's bit....but now on my 2WW and it would be great if I could join you all !! 

I had 2 Grade 1 8 cells transferred on 08.08.08 at LWC with 2 grade 1 frosties as well......am really pleased with that outcome....not bad for an 'oldie'!!! 

Test date is 22.08.08.  so 9 more days to go!  I'm actually feeling pretty ok.  The bloating is going down and the cyclogest side effects have settled down a bit...altho I was in a really blue mood on sunday  (including a bit of panic about the fact I am doing this as a single woman!) 

Symptom-wise I had very mild AF type cramps yesterday but that's about it......I now want an implantation bleed!!!!  Bit worried I ran for a train yesterday....totally forgot! 

Best wishes to all the BFPs and     and hope for the BFN's next steps.

...Dinky x


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi to everyone who is new to the thread.

Betsy - Yes I was there too, under Dr Watts. I was supposed to be going in on Monday for my pregnancy test, but as Ive been back and forth to Worcester hospital Dr Watts said I can go there and have a blood test instead. The staff were lovely and helpful.

tate2 - I also had ET on the 6th but mine were 6 cell, not blasts. Are you testing very early? Do you think that the HCG injection is out of your system?

I really want to test, but I am worried about getting a false positive.
I also already think I know that its a neg.
I kind of think that you just know if its worked, and I dont think it has.
I have sore boobs but they could be from the cyclogest.


----------



## kazza78 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Girls,
Thanks for the feedback, I now have real bad pains in my sides and lower back, but the shoulder pains have calmed down quite alot. When I had EC they said I had very large ovaries but this is normal I assume because of the stimming. I have been drinking loads of water tho!!!  
Karen


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Just had more blood test results and shows that my levels are all back to normal.
They did an HCG, which is showing 2. 
Although its very early and my official testing day is not until Monday, it seems like Ive been unsuccessful this time. Their words not mine.

Ive had a little cry, but can't say Im suprised. Still Ive got to go back on Monday to have it confirmed.


----------



## kazzy44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi everyone - hope all is well. Going to keep it a quickie as I need to have a sleep - rough night last night.

Em31178 - I just wanted to say how very sorry I was to hear your news. So so sorry   

Kazzy xxx


----------



## KayC (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Heavenly

Hang in there as Monday is a long way off.

A lot can happen in 6 days!

 
   

K x


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks KayC, you never know like you say.

I think its best not to get my hopes up though. Then if it is positive then it would be an amazing suprise.
Im already planning my next options.
I think Im going to request another HSG scan to see if my only tube is still unblocked and then go back on tamoxiphen and metformin again for 6 months or so. Have a break from the IVF until we save up some money for it. 
This was our free funded cycle.

How are you feeling now?? You have an appointment in about a months time if I remember. Will your funded cycle be at the same clinic where you just had treatment?


----------



## qnu (Jul 31, 2008)

dinky
i couldn't resist getting your bubbles to 888
nuala


----------



## KayC (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Heavenly

I'm feeling OK - haven't gone into work today as couldn't face it this morning (I told a few close people in the office and I know i'm going to cry when I seem them - but I can't put it off forever!)

We've got our NHS appointment on 19th September so not long to wait. Although I am still waiting for a/f to arrive - the hospital wouldn't give me a follow up appointment from this tx until that happens and has asked me to test in a couple of days if a/f still hasn't arrived.  I do think I will feel more positive when I can talk to the consultant about the next steps and also to see if there is anything we could do differently next time. 

Luckily our funded tx will be at the same hospital so at least I know the consultants and nurses.

If you don't mind me asking, what do tamoxiphen and metformin do?

K


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello again,   to all

Well been to see nurse, my wee (kidneys) was ok, my blood sugar fine, blood pressure ok.
Temp a bit high 37.2, been 36.4 to 36.8 this last week. she did a pg test , bfn but it could be 3 days early. head ache is creeping back now.

Nurse not sure whats going on so got to see a doc at 5 today.

Ho hum


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

I was on clomid and metformin for a year and that did nothing for me, I just didnt seem to ovulate. Tamoxifen and metformin just do the same thing as clomid. Tamoxifen and metformin are what I went on after my years worth of clomid, and I think I was on it for about two months and I got a BFP. Was in disbelief, did 8 tests to confirm and unfortunately miscarried on the day of my 1st scan. 

I am hoping that it will work again and make me ovulate. I only have one tube which is twisted which makes things difficult again, but I am going to request a HSG to check that its unblocked. (it was blocked!!)

I dont blame you not going in to work. Ive been signed off for two weeks because I got OHSS. Im so glad. I think that Ive been trying to deny how stressful this whole thing is. No matter how family and friends try to understand they just can't, unless youve had experience. And nearly everyone I know has had kids with no problems.

Strange how I just knew years ago that I had problems, just had a feeling!!

Im also thinking about trying acupuncture once this is all confirmed either way.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Thought i ought to venture across to the 2WW boards....

I had one grade 3/4 (with 4 being the highest!) embie put back 2dp EC on Sunday 10th August.  My OTD is 24th October.

Trying to remain positive that 'we only got one cos we only need one' (that's my mantra at the moment!!) but not holding out too much hope....

not sure how much i will get to post, struggling to keep up to date with everyone!!

Good luck to the 2ww'ers - are you all keeping sane?!


----------



## jaks (Aug 11, 2008)

hi i,m jacqui and have just joined ff not sure how i go about all this i,m on my 2ww and test on the 25th august i would like to send lots of luck for all you other ladies on your 2ww..


----------



## BESTY (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Jaks - welcome to FF

Sally- your embie is going to be a warrior I promise.

HeavenlyHarry - I spookily too have always had an inclining having children was going to be an issue. Weird or what.

Bestyxx


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey ladies

Thanks very much for your   ladies.  Tested at 4:50am!!  (DP had to leave for work shortly after so was either then or on my own.  And it wasn't as if i was going to sleep peacefully!!)  Got a positive though it wasn't the darkest line I'd ever seen and having had 2 m/cs previously i didn't feel the same excitement that a lot of ladies get.  Still just sheer panic though obviously am pleased to have overcome one more hurdle of sorts so don't want to sound ungrateful for that.  

Went to the Lister who did a blood test and confirmed it was positive but i have also asked that they send it off for an actual HCG count as their machine just says positive or negative and i have been to me own docs who has given me 2 blood test forms so i can get a HCG count done on Fri and Mon and check out if the numbers are doubling.  I just hope i get the reassurance i so desperately want that will hopefully get me through to scan date.  

They also did another killer cells blood test so am praying that the results that come back on Monday show the steroids are doing their business and taming my   immune system!    
Oh, the stress really doesn't end after the 2WW!

Anyway, sorry for the me post!  Hope you are all well and welcome to the newbies.  Good luck for you lovely ladies testing tomorrow.xxx


----------



## puppsy (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh Boppet, I cannot believe your are copying me, apart from that line, obviously   
Patience, patience patience, nasty nasty nasty    
But excellent news, so be positive!! There is the line and the blood test proved it, excellent news, you should celebrate just for that fact. I cross fingers that the tests will show the nice little HCG doubling every day, good luck!!! 
puppsy xx


----------



## Bettysjourney (Jun 11, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS BOPPETT    *

Well done honey - lets hope this is the start of many more BFP's on this thread 

Love Betty xx

*fixed BFP


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Emmib* ~ sorry to see your news hun.....lots of luck for your next tx 
*
Em* ~ really sorry for your BFN too.....be kind to yourself 

*Harry* ~ aren't they testing early? Oh i really hope it turns around for you on Monday  
*
Charley*  Hope you feel better soon 

*Bex* ~ paracetemol is fine...hope you feel better soon and much luck for tomorrow  

*Helen* ~ fingers and toes crossed for you too  
*
Hi D-miccy, Besty, Tate2 and Dinky* ~ welcome to the thread. Happy chatting and lots of luck for your 2WWs     *Besty* ~ what day do you test?

*Sallywags* ~ welcome to you too......i hope you're not testing on the 24th October, that's like a 10WW  

*Jaks* ~ welcome to FF......let me know if you need any help around the boards, they can be a bit daunting at first. Lots of luck for your 2ww  

*Flossy* ~ sorry hun but if there are too many threads it can get really confusing so I try to keep everyone altogether......no-one expects you to keep up with everyone on the thread though, especially at the moment. It's really busy!! 

*Lottie* ~ hey there......sorry I did have a look but couldn't find anything however I think that was more my rubbish searching  I do know from this board though that it certainly does happen that people will get BFPs even if the OHSS eases up......loads of luck for tomorrow  
*
Sam* ~ any news from you today  
*
Yoda* ~ fantastic hun...congratulations 

*Smokeypoo* ~ congratulations to you too......looking forward to you confirming it tomorrow 

*Boppet* ~ congratulations hun.......loads of luck for those levels  

Really sorry for not catching up with everyone today but sending much love and luck especially to everyone testing tomorrow       

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Puppsy, Linnie and Lizzy.  Will try to chill out a bit and take each day as it comes.

Linnie - are you trying to curse things by putting   instead of   on your post     xxx


----------



## charley789 (May 23, 2007)

Hi All
Thanks for all your good wishes I really appreciate them  
Lottie -  I had severe OHSS last October.  Got a BFP after spending a week in Hosp.  My tummy did go down a bit when I was let home but couldnt quite get my trousers done up!!!  Symptoms do go away and you still get a BFP IF ever you want to talk drop me a line as I went through everything so I am a pro!!
Good luck all doing your testing tomorrow thinking of you all
Love Charley


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

LizzyB said:


> *Sallywags* ~ welcome to you too......i hope you're not testing on the 24th October, that's like a 10WW


 Lizzy - god these hormones!!! I can't believe no-one else noticed! I think i might have realised by then anyway... don't you?!?


----------



## tate2 (Jul 9, 2008)

Congratulations again Boppet!!

Heavenlyharry - yes it is a bit early (day 12 today - due to test in hospital on Friday.  It's not the hcg injection though - the line is the same colour as the control line today, whereas yesterday it was really faint.  I know I shouldnt be testing early, but I couldn't get through these last few days before blood test any other way....!!!

Good luck all


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi
*Lizzie* - thanks again for all the work you put in, without people like you we would be lost

Hello and welcome to all the new girls and good luck! Everyone here is lovely and no matter what you need to know someone usually ahs the answer!

*K*- so sorry you didn't get your dream 

*Emmib*- best of luck with the ivf

*Helen* - how are you doing?

*Bex* - how are you feeling?

*Yoda*- HUGE CONGRATS fab news

*Smokey* - that is fantastic!

*Charley* - got everything crossed for you

*Emma* - so sorry to hear your awful news

*Lottie * - best of luck

*Boppet* - fantastic news! Fingers crossed for you

Soory to the people i have missed

Well i tested again today and got another line ( for those of you who didnt know ive been a bad girl ., i got a very very faint line on day 8 and they have continued. this is a natural cycle so no drugs to interfere) Im now on day 11
The line was a bit darker today so im just hoping it continues. Someone on another thread said it may be evaporation lines but ive never had them before and would i get them on the 5 tests ive done? Too scared to build my hopes up too much but (.)(.) are looking good . 
Thanks girls


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

As long as you are getting the lines in the time it states on the pack, then it sounds pretty positive to me!! (naughty girl testing early!!  )

OMG - part of me wants to test early, but another part wants to leave it an extra week so i don't risk a biochem positive!! (ha ha - what do you think the chances of that are?!?!)


----------



## KayC (Jul 30, 2008)

Boppet - that's fantastic news

Fingers crossed your levels keep going up and you get the reassurance you need

Take care 

K x


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Woo, Boppet!!! Congratulations, I've been wondering how you got on all day!   
Thanks to Charley for your encouraging message, hopefully I'll get the same result.
And thanks to everyone else for all your support too, only one sleep to go & we'll know the outcome!
Good luck to everyone who's testing in the morning... lets hope all our dreams come true!        
Lots of love & luck, Lottie xx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi
Its negative for  me.......... 

  Sam
x


----------



## d-miccy (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear that Sam     


Lottie- Sending you loads of        on your test tomorrow! 

Flossy, Sallywags, Jaks- I think we are testing on or within a day of each other, man this is the longest two weeks... and I haven't finished one week yet!!  Sallywags I too only had one embie transferred but lets hope and   that its a strong one for us both!

I am phoning the clinic tomorrow to ask about more cyclogest pessaries as they only gave me enough until this Monday (7 days before test date)... Am I right in that I should have enough to take me through to testing??


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi girls

Well, day 3 of the 2WW and I'm doing my best to be positive and actually try to enjoy being PUPO.  Keep telling myself it's silly to waste the time worrying when I could be enjoying thinking I'm pg.  Let's see how long I manage to keep that up for...

Today I felt absolutely shattered when I went to work, and I had really aching wrists and arms.  I keep hoping that it was because the embies were implanting, but I know I'll never know...  I gradually felt better in the afternoon and now feel fine.  Has anyone else had that at 5 days post EC?  

Sally - good to see that you've finally made it over here.  I think I'm sane so far, but I know it will get harder as the 2 weeks wear on and as I start to get more AF pains...

Jaks - hi to you.  I test on 25 Aug too - I think there are quite a few of us.  At least it's a bank holiday so we have the whole day to go and cry or celebrate...

Boppet - way hay!  Congrats on your BFP!!  Just relax and enjoy it.  One of the reasons I'm trying for a second baby through IVF is that I spent the whole of my 1st pregnancy worrying that I was never going to get to the birth - I'm just so determined not to waste a 2nd pregancy in that way if God allows me one...

Sam - so sorry to hear about your BFN hun.  Sending you a big  .  Hope you can have a nice glass of wine and some of those foods you've been telling yourself you can't eat - and then try again when you're ready.

love to all I've missed

BlueSoo


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Early post as I've been up for a while, delighted to say   was confirmed this morning.  Sending all you TWWs lots of   vibes for many more BFPs.

Boppett - congratulations   
Wishing and hoping - a line is a line as they say, that's excellent news, keep testing  
SamJ - so sorry am thinking of you  

I've been off work since EC, largely lying of the sofa doing nothing, drinking lots of water, taking deep breaths when I've been feeling stressed (lots of them then!), doing reiki on my stomach and lower abdomen every night (just putting my hands on them for 2-3 mins and feeling  ) and I've been drinking Chinese herbal teas (I'm a patient at Dr Zhai's on Harley St who has v good success rates).  Don't know if any of that has helped.

I know its only been a short time but the comfort and support I've got from all of you on this website has meant a lot to me and is something I won't forget.

Thankyou Everyone  

Smokeypoo xxx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,
Sadly we got a negative result this morning.  

I half expected it after everything that happened but since AF hadn't shown up 14dpt we'd had a little glimmer of hope. Must be the Cyclogest.

I know its early days but my mind is in such a spin. Why isn't this working There's apparently nothing wrong with me, we only thought we needed treatment because we don't have any sperm & now look where we are... 3 natural IUI's, 1 medicated IUI & 2 IVF's later & still nothing!

Can anyone tell me more about the tests I've seen mentioned when people have repeated failed attempts? I find IVF such an assault on the body & mind & don't want to keep putting myself & my partner through it if there's some vital bit of information we're missing?? With both attempts I've ended up poorly, though I'd do it 1000 times if I thought we'd eventually get our dream to come true.

I know sometimes it's just down to luck & maybe it's just that we've just been unlucky. I'll try to keep that in mind today!

Also, congratulations to Smokeypoo & a big hug for SamJ, we're going through it together today hun  

Good luck to everyone still to test & thank you all for all your support. You helped get me through the 2WW!

Lottie xx


----------



## diannaK (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi there ladies

feeling abit wstronger today.Started bleedign Monday 12 days post transfer. Tested neg day 13 poster transfer. Helen like you have been told to carry on with pessaries till tomorrow and tested again. A formality I think particularly with the amount of blood I've had. Starting to think about what do I do next.

DiannaK


----------



## nicolaw (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello - been quiet for a while but tested this morning and got a  !
Can't quite get our heads around it - I just hope this one makes it through   .
Sorry for your news Lottie - I know how hard that negative is.
Congrats Smokeypoo.
Sorry - head to mushed up for any other personals! 
Nic x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Good morning everyone

A short note to say that I got back late yesterday from my holiday and have not had a chance to catch up on how everyone is doing yet.

Did a sneaky test 2 days ago whilst away and another one this morning, just to make sure... and I'm delighted to say it's a BFP    .

We can't quite believe it yet. Just hoping all goes well now in the coming weeks and months!    

Lots of   and   to everyone on this thread.

Cx


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Can I gategcrash?

Tested early on 9dpt had et day 3 embies on 4.8.08 and tested last night 9dpt and this morning 10dpt and BFN have I just tested early, only I just felt so positive and had some unusual symptoms planning to POAS on 12dpt and OTD as well.

Your thoughts welcome thanks so much

Rebecca xx


----------



## Flossy Teacake (Mar 26, 2008)

Blue soo/ d miccy...

Yep im testing 20th august... have to say im having a really negative day - feel the normal cramps like my period is coming - had this feeling last time and it did come - trying to stay postive but finding it so hard... im 5 days past embryo transfer... come on babies!!

to everyone that got BFP - WELL DONE AND CONGRATULATIONS...!!

to everyone that got BFN - so sorry to hear that... treat yourselves to a bottle of vino tonight for being so brave and enduring this month or so of complete torture... sending lots of hugs x x


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi, Well the torture for me continues for another week!
I saw the faintest of faintest of lines on the test this morning (my DH saw it too so i wasnt hallucinating) initially felt elated  but then  after i rang the hospital felt gutted and despondant again. 

The hospital have said its very likely that the embryos implanted but have miscarried hence the bleeding and period pain, they want me to test again in a week to confirm and to add to the torture they have provisionally booked me in for a pregnancy scan for 2/9/08.
Don't really know how i feel.
Has anyone else experienced this before and had a BFP?
Dianna and Bex how did you get on?
Congrats to all who have got BFP    and to those who havent sending lots of hugs   x
take care all
Helen x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

BFN this am

congrates to all BFP
cheers for all your advice, so glad i have you all to get though this stressful time.  

Bex x


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire (Apr 11, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies

Just wanted to say a BIG CONGRATULATIONS to all of you with   this morning, there are so many   - but fantastic to see   - I wish you all the very best for the forthcoming months enjoy every second.  

So sorry to see the   - sending you all lots of    . Take care xx

Mrs D x


----------



## NikkiC123 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Do you mind if I join you?  I had my 2 day transfer last Wednesday, so officially supposed to test next Wednesday.  I feel like I'm going insane!!  This is the hardest 2ww I've ever had (and I've had a fair few in my 6 years of TTC!!).  This was our first IVF, NHS funded and we have no frosties, so this had better work or we'd better start saving!

I know you're not supposed to, but I'm going to start testing from Sunday.  Saturday is 14 days past my trigger shot, so hopefully any HCG will be out of my system by then, and Sunday will be 13DPO (counting O as EC day), so it's not sooooo crazy to test then, is it??!!  I'm such a POAS-aholic  

Anyway, congrats to the BFP's out there, and heartfelt hugs to the BFN's.  This is such an emotional rollercoaster, it's a wonder none of us have been institutionalised

Take care

Nikki


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Dear Nikki,

My friend has IVF in Norway, and tests from day of transfer (with strips otherwise it'd cause bankruptcy     ) to watch the hcg lines from the shot fade.... then she keeps testing daily ( or 10 times daily   ) to see if it comes back.... then she knows it's a real positive!

Good luck and tonnes of  


CONGRATULATIONS to all the bfps!


XX Nik


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

BOPPET, you've definately done it, yippee!!!  i checked the thread all day yesterday from work but you hadnt been on there, i didnt post anything incase you were sad and on your own, but you got a   how cleva are you xxx congratulations honey everything else will be fine xxx


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi everyone

Fire Opal -  
diannaK -  
Sam -  

Lottie - So sorry to hear that. I was really thinking of you today. Try to stay strong, I know its really hard. I find that life is sometimes very unfair, after all that you've been through. I wish I could help some more, this was only my 1st full cycle and I know so little about the whole process. Have ou been with the same clinic, the whole process? I was looking at ARGC, the other day and their statistics are very good.

nicolaw - Congratulations 
Clarabel* - Congratulations 
Smokeypoo - Congratulations  
Boppet - Congratulations  


I am feeling ok, a little emotional. I went to visit my nan today in hospital, who is suffering from dementia so there was many tears   as she was begging to come home and talking about her now passed husband.

I still do not feel hopeful. I think that if my HCG was only 2 yesterday it would need to be much higher if I was in with a chance. I think deep down I would know if it had worked and I know that it hasn't.

Oh well, we can but keep trying


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks ladies for your congratulations though i still feel it's a bit early    Hcg came back at 65 - nurse seemed fined with this.  #i questioned whether it was a bit low but she said no, was fine.  Still not convinced though.  Guess i will just have to sit tight and see if the hcg test they take tomorrow has doubled.  Scan has been booked in for 28/08 if we make it that far.

Heleychamp - thanks for looking out for me   ended up heading to London for killer cells count and hcg so that's where i was all day!

Helenmarie - that is horrible being in limbo and not knowing what to think.  Could they not offer you blood tests to see if your HCG was increasing.  Keep everything crossed for you. 

Sam J, Fire opal and Lottie - really sorry to hear of your BFN.  It is heartbreaking and i hope you are both looking after yourselves.  

Heavenly - sorry to hear about your stressful day today.  The blood test result all sounds very confusing but then i would have thought you need to see where you're at on OTD wouldn't you?  

Rebbeccas - i tested Sat which would have been 10 days Post EC and got a BFN and then didn't test again until official test date of yesterday, 14 days post EC and got a positive so i think it was just too early,  Until you test on OTD i don't think the fat lady has sung. 

Hi to everybody else and hope you're not all crumbling too quickly during the 2WW.xxxx

p.s - there really are a lot of Helen's on this thread - spooky!xxx


----------



## tate2 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi ladies,

So sorry to ladies with BFNs today.  Not fair at all. 

Congrats to todays BFPs!!

I have a BFP but was up all night with AF type pains and am feeling really hopeless about everything today.  Does anyone have any experience of this? Is anyone else getting this?  Would really appreciate any info.  Having been waiting all day for doc to call back and - nothing.  Going quietly mad!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

sorry to jump in!!

Tate just wanted to say af pains are perfectly normal hun. I had loads of them and it really freaks you out!! Do a search on this site and you'll see they're normal.

Wishing everyone lots of luck!!


----------



## Angelamcintyre (May 15, 2007)

Tate2,

Have you only just tested or are you a few weeks along? I had loads of AF type pains when I was in very early pregnancy - just before and after I got my BFP.  It is  apparently your uterus changing shape and stretching out and very normal.  I know it feels very strange and just like you are about to start AF and is alarming.  Do get reassurance from your doctor but it is certainly something I experienced with my pregnancy and he is three years old now!

Angela
X


----------



## scrappy (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi everyone,

So sorry to everyone who got bfn's, take it easy and try not to get too down, know it's easier said than done.

Congrats to all the BFN's, there seems to be quite a few this month.

I tested early on Tuesday and got BFN, but retested today, still early with digital and got  , hope it right and it sticks need to test again monday as my clinic do really long testing (14 days post Blastocyst transfer)

fingers X'd and


----------



## tate2 (Jul 9, 2008)

THANKS for your replies angela & cleo - I am due to test tomorrow but have tested every day since monday (so bad!!) and all BFPs.  The AF-type pains started yesterday evening.  I hate them!!  Thanks so much for the reassurance - it really has made me feel better.  I wasn't expecting these pains at all - but if they are a common thing then I just have to stop myself worrying.  Easier said than done isn't it

Thank you again 

ps I just blew you both some bubbles! Never did that before


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

 so , so sorry for the girls that didnt get their dream 

huge congrats to the girls who got a lovely positive, well done! 

I am now on day  12 and the line was darker again today, just hoping it stay sthat way unitl monday

Wishing


----------



## Angelamcintyre (May 15, 2007)

Tate2,

Thanks for the bubbles - I think these pains are a good sign that the embryos are properly snuggling in and your body is changing just as it should!  They will pass soon so hold on in there
XX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Sam* ~ really so sorry hun.....sending many healing hugs 

*Lottie* ~ ah hun, so sad for you. Here's a link for you that might be worth having a quick look at: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82741.0 Take care 

*Bex* ~ many hugs coming your way....so sorry 
*
Dianna*  Hope that tomorrow brings better news  

*D-miccy* ~ hope your clinic were able to help 

*Helen(marie)* ~ ^cuddle^ I'm sorry this is such a nightmare for you.....keeping everything crossed for you  

*Helen (HH)* ~ sorry about your Nanhun, that's really tough. My gran went through the same. Take care (((hugs)))

*Boppet*        for fabulous levels tomorrow 

*Rebecca* ~ welcome to the thread. wish I could help you but try and hang in there til OTD. Loads of luck   Let me know your test day and I'll add it to the list 

*Nikki* ~ welcome to you too....good luck for Wednesday (or Sunday  )

*Helen* ~ good luck for those embies  

*Sally* ~ i'd be very impressed if you could hold out on the peesticks for that long 

Thanks *Wishing*  Looking really good for you hun.....do you want me to put your BFP up now or wait to test day 
*
Smokeypoo, Nic, Tate, Scrappy and Clarabel* ~ fab news...many congratulations to you all 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## MaraJade (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi, I am new to this site.  I am 42 years old and live on a farm in Idaho, USA.  We have been ttc for 13 years.  We have tried IVF 3 times without success.  We decided to adopt but our first birthmother changed her mind a few days before delivery.  So then we decided to adopt from China because there is no chance of a birthmother changing her mind.  The problem with that was that to afford the $20,000 to adopt we first had to pay off our mega $ worth of other attempts (insurance didn't cover it).  Once we got that paid off at the beginning of this year we learned that the wait for China is now over 2 years.  So we decided to adopt a frozen embryo.  The transfer was done on 8/7 and we will find out if it worked on 8/17.  I am soooooo hoping for positive news this time.  

All the other times we have tried to get pg I have not done a home pregnancy test and gotten the startling news of failure over the phone.  So this time I decided to be more prepared and I took one this morning and got a big fat negative.  I am hoping it is just too soon to tell but I am still really scared.  Has anyone else taken a HPT, gotten a negative, and then gotten good news later?  I really hope so.


----------



## MaraJade (Aug 10, 2008)

Poppins, I am so sorry to read of your negative test. Now I am crying too. I really do wish you all the best.



poppins said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not good news for us we got a negative test result , I did 2 tests this morning and we were both so hoping to see 2 lines appear but they didn't, feel so gutted, I have such a bad headache from crying I'm now not sure what to do next? 9 2ww's is hard, 3 M/C's is harder still, do we go again, I said I would never give up, but I'm tired of it all, we both feel very strongly about having a biological child, so adoption is not an option yet for our first child, maybe a second? do we go down the route of surrogacy? but I don't know much about it or where to even start? Maybe we will have one more go but look into surrogacy in the meantime see what our options are? I guess my head is all over the place and not a good time to make any decisions, DH agree's he would rather surrogacy than adoption so we are on the same lines. Funny I used to be so against surrogacy...its strange how something can change in you just like that.
> 
> ...


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Marajade - Really sorry to hear your news. What an amazing story you have though with so much heart ache.

I never knew it was possible to adopt a frozen embryo.

You still have a few days til your test day, Im sure that some have had their results change over a few days.
Wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi MaraJade ~ welcome to the thread, you're on the list now 

I'm sorry you have been through so much hun.....I really hope this is your turn. If you had the transfer on the 7th then you're much too early to test and there's plenty of time for it to change. Keep hanging in there  

Loads of love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## MaraJade (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Lizzie!  I am really hoping this is the time too.  Your Frequently Asked Questions post gave me a lot of hope.  I appreciate that you took the time to include that.


----------



## buster31 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi again guys incredible how many new posts to catch up in a few days

 to my partner in crime *Qnu * how are you holding up girl? thought I might run into you here   

*Emmib*, *Em31178*, *Lottiemaz*, *Kayc*, *Fireopal*, *Samj * and *Heaver * so sorry to hear about your BFN's sending you all . I know theres nothing else to say at the minute but to take care of yourselves.

*Lottiemaz * noticed you asked about further tests had looked a bit myself and book that goes into it is "Is your body baby friendly" practices that seem to do further testing are ARGC and Care Nottingham in Uk from wot I could tell theres a thread about immunological testing and all those girls are very knowledgeable so maybe have a look.

*Charley789*,*Linnie50 * and *Heleychamp * really hope you are all celebrating by the end of today sending you and *Heleychamp * Happy Birthday as well girl hope its your best one ever 

*Yoda*, *Clarabel*, *Nicolaw*,*Smokeypoo * many many congratulations ladies      

*Boppett * many many congratulations    thanks very much for your good wisheds funny you saying that its probably a boy ,everyone saying same, please please please . Wishing you good luck for your blood tests on Friday and Monday

*Tate2 * and *Helenmarie * again congratulations   how are you both doing regarding the bleeding ? your in my 

Going to just grab a cuppa and come back to this in a mo


----------



## buster31 (Apr 14, 2008)

Back again to finish posting , I know I shouldn't be sitting here at quarter to three in morning drinking tea ( it is decaff at least) but better than pacing !

*Scrappy * and *Wishing* is it time to  yet ? your news is sounding very positive even if you are both very bold  

*DiannaK*wondering how our got on today you sounded so low ?

At the mo I don't know wot to think I was feeling v positive last week ..but for some reason really not at the minute feel like I'm preparing for the worst. I'm 1 week into 2ww now and just getting no symptoms, other than back cramp last Sat which turned out to be wind  I'm going to give myself sore boobs the amount of pressing I'm doing to see if they're any different, becos everyone I know with kids says that was there first symptom. I was put on evening primrose oil a few years ago because I developed really sore swollen boobs when I met my new niece and nephew born 6 wks apart ... two different brothers obviously  the eldest one got his wife pregnant so the younger one wasn't going to be outdone ...sibling rivalry or what . Dr asked if I was feeling particularly broody...this was when I really acknowledged how badly I wanted children. Always thought it was bizarre such a physical reaction to being around them, and , therefore keep thinking surely if I am it'll be my first symptom!

Anyway wanted to say  to everyone who has joined last few days far too many mention by name

Nearly forgot *D*-*Miccy * did you get more Cyclogest ? I'm also a one embie girl ... Our little trooper  ..talk about putting all your eggs in one basket !

*LizzyB * thanks for welcome and all the info. you provided .

Will sign off now and check in later not going to make the mistake of leaving it 3 days again. Take care everyone 

V x


----------



## d-miccy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi all

So great to hear all of the    posts on here, brings a bit of hope to all of us in wait!

Thanks everyone for your responses about the pessaries.. So I called the clinic today and found out that they only prescribe the cyclogest pessaries for 12 days after EC so it's right that I will have 6 non-waxy days before I test.

That will be the real waiting game for me as thats when I would have or have not a bleed....

Off to GP this morning to see if they can sign me off for next week as my stomach is still so bloated and don't think I will be able to go through next week on fully panty-watch and concentrate at work... let's hope that my GP surgery is understanding!

Buster- Ha ha liked the comment of all eggs in one basket! You test 4 days before me, will be thinking of you! My clinic tests at 17 days... if I can make it that long  

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## diannaK (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi there

well I tested like the clinic said to and yes it was a BFN. I had expected it as Af has been so heavy. Feel slightly more positive today but have had most of the week to get used to it will phone the clinic today.

Well done to everyone with a BFP and thanks to everyone who has been so supportive.

DiannaK


----------



## tate2 (Jul 9, 2008)

sorry to hear about the bfn dianna   .  be nice to yourself and take it easy

buster - thanks for thinking of me and the congrats - just to say that I am not bleeding, I have af-type pains. They kept me awake most of last night again although if it is the little one(s) snuggling in then I am not complaining!!  Had my hcg blood test today so waiting for the results of that.  I also booked my scan for 1st Sept.  Fingers crossed everything stays ok 

Good luck to all todays testers


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Girls, got BFN am gutted right now but i've had some birthday presents in between  hardest part is again telling all of our family. DH is devastated which threw me a bit, he even said with much conviction that he thinks the test is wrong!!! i had no idea he had been that positive about it all, he's what we usually call emotionally challenged... bless him xxx

Well i'm gonna test again on sunday which was my official OTD which would be a particularly long 16 dpt, we asked at the time if we could bring it forward to my birthday.... silly you might think but there were lots of reason, our first apt was on my sisters birthday and she came with me  our EC was on my beautiful 15 year old step daughters birthday and she was happy to celebrate the next day so that i could be looked after... she's fantastic and my transfer was on the 1st the day of the lunar eclipse.... so all in all the hospital said 14 dpt should be ok and we obviously thought today would bring us the best luck.... funny how things get a little crazy when you're hoping for a miracle xxx

i've now got 9 frosties to keep me sane.... anything positive would be welcome today girls, any stories of hope gladly accepted.

I hope my birthday brings luck to those of you who are testing along with me today xxx

So sorry to all of you who feel like this today. it's crap and my thoughts are with you all xxx


----------



## sian (May 22, 2004)

HI All

Finding the 2ww hard keep thinking am I.
My Boobs are hurting like hell,
roll on test day,

Sian


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
I am still bleeding, can't see any end to it. The hospital said to test again one week after the bleeding has stopped but it doesnt seem to be stopping. Have decided just to test thursday and see even though there is a risk of a false positive. Am dreading going for the scan in 3 weeks only to be told theres nothing there. 
Have just been to my GP who has signed me off for 2 more weeks as really am not in the right frame of mind for work at the minute. My poor DH isnt coping well, very emotional.
Crap isnt it!
Am really sorry for Dianna, heleychamp and all those who have had BFN.   
Congrats to those with BFP, hopefully we will all get there at some point.  
Thankyou to all for your ongoing support it really helps,
speak soon, Helen xx


----------



## Bettysjourney (Jun 11, 2007)

Helenmarie  - sorry you're going through the mill hun - hang on in there 

Heleychamp and Dianna and other BFN ladies  - I understand your pain, be good to yourselves.

To all the BFP's - Congratulations - here's to happy healthy pregnancies 

Well I'm due to test tomorrow - I can't settle at all. I've been up since 7.00am faffing around the house.
Getting AF pains and very small amount of brown streaking this morning - eek!!  So glad that the agony will soon be over....this has been a particularly difficult 2WW - never been so up and down.

Hope everyone on the gruelling 2WW is ok?  You are all very strong women - remember - 2WW is not for wimps  

Praying for all
Betty xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello there - mind if I join you?

Just started my 2ww, and would greatly appreciate the wonderful support this thread always provides! 

It's my 2nd IVF. I felt like my world had ended when my first failed and, despite advise to the contray jumped straight back in again!   Had problems with overstimming last time so had a really difficult time, this time has been a piece of cake by comparison! In fact accused my Dr of giving me placebo drugs as I'd been feeling fine throughtout stimmming.

EC was on Monday - really thrilled got 17 eggs and 12 fertilised. Had ET on Thursday - 2 8 cell grade 1's, and another 8 of the same in the freezer!

Been having a grotty stomach and going between constipation and diarrhea (sorry tmi ), so feeling really sluggish today. Thought it was the antibiotics so have stopped them but now supsect it may be those damned pessaries. Although they didn't effect me last time? Has anyone else had problems with them, should I go back to using the front door instead? 

Sorry wittering on as usual..........

So sorry to those that have got BFN's   and congrats to all those BFP's.

Stay sane..... 

Traceyxxxx


----------



## Camberwell Nell (Mar 16, 2007)

Dear Lottie, 

I am so sad to read your news. you replied to another thread of mine yesterday and I was really hoping it was a bfp. There is most likely no reason at all honey. so much of it is luck and a lottery and just waiting for the day when your star shines. NOthing you did or didnt do. I really identify with you though, my main reason for IVF was tubal damage, no apparent issues with eggs or sperm so just presumed it would be plain sailing. but why the why why its such a difficult time. give yourself time to heal and be kind to yourself. remember I'm five years older and 4 ivf atttempts ahead of you so dont give up just yet ! and treat yourself to nice things. I found chinese medicine really helped me feel better, who knows if it helped with getting pregnant, but it made me feel better even when I had a negative result. sending love and hugs 

Nell x


----------



## bolek (Mar 23, 2007)

BFP for us yesterday - 14th Aug!! I tested 2 days ago, HPT, all positive.

All the best and good luck to all testers!      

  from Canada


----------



## buster31 (Apr 14, 2008)

*DiannaK * and *Heleychamp* so sorry to hear your news guys it really is an awful process this sometimes so many unknowns all we can do is hope . Take care of yourselves and your partners  

*Helenmarie * your in my prayers your really going through a rough time

*Tate2* really hard to remember where everyone is at..sorry.. Good luck for Hcg amazed at no. of BFP's who all have AF symptoms, mind you with the amount I'ver learnt since Nov 07 about this process really start to realize it truly is the miracle of life.

*d-miccy* you have had a seriously long wait to deal with 

*Dizzyone* none of symptoms you describe although I'm a front door user as I have IBS an can't risk them getting flushed out so to speak. It's messy and nerve-wracking cause keep thinking AF stating becos of leekage from pessary. I could get gold at the Olympics at mo for knicker checking 

*Linnie50 * got your dates wrong so heres more  for tomorrow

take care of yourselves guys
V X


----------



## charley789 (May 23, 2007)

Hi All 
BFN for us this morning   Cant stop crying.  So angry that this has not worked again where do we go now?
What tests can we have next??  Can someone help me please??
Thanks

Congrats to all you BFP's out there well done.



Charley
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Angelamcintyre (May 15, 2007)

Charley,

I just had to reply you seem so very sad.  It is so hard this journey - sending you lots of    

I am lucky enough to have a DS  who is 3 from IVF but had loads of failed IUIs before then and loads of failed IVFs, IUIs  and FETs trying for a sibling.  It seems each fail takes more out of you and it is so hard to pick yourself up.  Look after yourself and take a bit of time out to decide what to do next. 

WHen are you going back to see your consultant?

Lots more  
Angela


----------



## jaks (Aug 11, 2008)

charley

i,m new to this board and i,m just finding my feet but i felt i needed to reply to you as i can so feel your pain, people will be thinking of you look after yourself 
jaks xxx


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Charley

Sending you lots of hugs and love, keep fighting for your dreams.

Emma x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Really sorry to here your news charley  



ok whats going on

On day 30 and no sign of AF had the odd twing but no spotting at all, I do have clean white mc ,
soz to be graphic but had a shower this am and i had bit of a rumage up there and just white stuff under my nail ??

I rearly go to 30 days and always got a sign by now, is this the clomid?

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr wish AF would just come.

I know its a BFN but still hoping  

Love to all

Bex


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All

Congratulations on the BFPs - there have been so many!  

Charley, Dianna and Heleychamp - so sorry to hear your news.   Sending you lots of  .  As to what next, I recommend a nice meal full of all those banned pregnancy foods - pate and goat's cheese it would be for me - a few nice big glasses of wine and lots of chocolate...  Doesn't take away your pain, I know, but it does help...  

Dizzyone - your symptoms sound strange, but it's probably the drugs.  I've had terrible wind and diarrhoea since just before EC.

Fire Opal - that was certainly graphic!  I found Clomid made my cycle a couple of days longer though...

Well, day 5 of the 2WW and my diarrhoea has gone from bad to worse.  I can't believe any embies would want to stick around with all that going on...  Unless of course it's OHSS kicking in??  Am trying to remember last time I got pg and got OHSS a week after ET - I know I was sick, but I can't remember if I had diarrhoea too...  Not that you want to know, probably...  

love

BlueSoo


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Dianna* ~ really sorry to see your news hun 

*Charley* ~ so sad for you....this really isn't fair  I hope they can give you some answers at your follow up xx

*Helen(Heley)* ~ sorry for you too hun.....i hope that Sunday brings better news and if not then much luck for those frosties  Hope you had a lovely Birthday though 

*Helen(marie)* ~ just the biggest hugs 

Thanks *Mara*....hope you are getting on ok today 

*Buster* ~ oh my goodness...what are you doing up at 3 o'clock in the morning! Hope you get some more sleep tonight 

*D-miccy* ~ hope you got some luck at the GP hun 

*Hi Sian* ~ welcome to the thread....what day do you test and I'll add it to the list. Lots of luck  
*
Tracey (Dizzy one)* ~ welcome to you too. That sounds quite common with the pessaries hun....maybe the front door might help. Good luck  

*Hi Angela* ~ are you on your 2ww too........not that you have to be to post on here of course but I didn't want to miss you out if you were 

*Tate* ~ did you get your levels? Hope you got fab news  
*
BlueSoo* ~ hope your diarrhoea eases up soon....can't be fun. Take care 

*Bex* ~ don't know hun....maybe try asking on the Clomid Board 
*
Hi Jaks and Emmib* ~ hope you are both doing ok 

*Betty*        for your test tomorrow
*
Bolek* ~ hi there in Canada.......many congratulations 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## d-miccy (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh Charley I am sooo sorry to hear about your news.. think its a time to crack open the bottle of wine.

Hope everyone else is coping ok with this waiting game.. Went to the GP today and as soon as I sat in the chair the tears just flowed.. it's strange during this whole treatment I have never felt teary but I was a bubbling wreck with a doctor that I hadn't even met before!!  Must be all those supressed emotions that us woman are great at burying and 'getting on with things'.  He immediately signed me off for what I requested (til the Monday of test day) and then questioned that irregardless of the result will I feel emotionally ok to go straight to work that day.. so.. he advised for me to stay off until Wed the 27th.  Its strange that my logical rational head was out the window thinking that all would be fine if I could stay off work until test day but realistically thats not the soundest of decisions.. 
I think that during the entirity of this treatment its all just little milestones that we set each time and can't even consider the next stage.  Prepare womb lining, downreg ovaries, stimming, measure follicles, build up womb lining, egg collection, fertilisation etc etc..  
This is all before we even get to 2WW.  Man we are strong women! So a big pat on the back to all of us out there! It aint easy!! ((anyone feel a group hug coming on??   ))

So, spent the rest of the day playing in the kitchen (raining here). Dusted down the cookbooks, made my fantastic husband a 3 course dinner and baked some goodies.  have even prepped everything ready to make blueberry muffins for his breakfast tomorrow.  Don't know whats come over me today but quite like it!

Well ladies, thats my ramble for tonight.  Hugs to all!!


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi ladies

So sorry to hear to of the BFNs.  Is so difficult and i  hope you are all looking after each other.

Heleychamp - I hope you are ok - very sad that you did not get the birthday present you wanted.  I hope you and DH are getting each other through this.xx  

Charley - so sorry that this cycle hasn't been positive for you either.  

Helenmarie - i hope you are doing ok.  Thinking of you.


Hello to all the other ladies on the gruelling 2WW.  It's good that there's so many of you to get each other through.xxx


----------



## Bettysjourney (Jun 11, 2007)

Truly devastated to say it's not to be for us this time   
I was so hoping and praying that this would be the time we could wash away the pain of this year but it's not meant to be...........not sure where we go from here............can't speak through the tears.

Thanks ladies for your endless support and encouragement and wishing you every success on your 2WW's.

Love Betty x


----------



## Angelamcintyre (May 15, 2007)

Hi Lizzy,

Thanks for including me I wasn't on the list but I was on my 2ww.  Got a BFN this morning.  I just feel hopeless and can't really talk I feel so disappointed.  I have one DS who is 3 who I am eternally grateful for from IVF but am desperate for a sibling for him.  We had 6 failed IUIs before  him and including those altogether 15 failed IUIs, FETs and IVFs.  Each time it gets harder to take the disappointment and I feel now that I can't put myself and DH through this again either emotionally or financially.  I also feel terrible that my little boy has to keep seeing his Mummy sad and stressed and three hour round trips to the clinic with us - it is not his fault and he is suffering from it.  We have two frozen embryos from this go but I honestly can't see why they would work if all the others have not!  I had a ms last year from a BFP at 5 weeks and my lovely sister died earlier this year suddenly and it has taken some mental courage and manouvreing to get through this last one and I somehow thought this one would be positive.

I am 40 and aware that time is running out.

Any ideas anyone??  I think we will now think about adoption as a way to build our family and give our son a sibling so will look around the adoption part of this site when I feel stronger.

Congrats to all the BFPs and to those who got a BFN I am feeling your feelings and am completely there with you lots of    

Angela


----------



## d-miccy (Aug 2, 2008)

betty (linnie) - I am so truly sorry to hear of your result.    


angela- so so sorry about you bfn this morning.  Don't give up hope with the two little frosties you have.  IVF worked for your DS so it can work for you! 
Give your DS a big cuddle! 

again my heart goes out to those with bfn's
xx


----------



## buster31 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Angela*, *Linnie50*, *Charley*, so so sorry guys to hear your news .

*Angela * With what you've been through this year and the stress you've experienced I'm amazed you've got this far. Really wishing you all the luck in the world with your future decisions. I'm 40 in Nov so feeling the same horror at the ticking clock . Just rest up pet hope your clinic offers some form of counselling to help you get some kind of release after the year you've had. Take care x 

*Linnie50* had been telling DP your story regarding your little angel and am so sorry you couldn't have gotten some good news was really willing it for you. The cruelty of this situation never fails to amaze me. Please take care of yourself and give yourself time to grieve. I wish I had a magic wand. 

*Charley * so sorry love I hope Angela's advice helps as she's obviously been through it in spades. Take care 

*D*-*miccy* agree with the group hug idea been a rough few days for a lot of people 

to everyone else look after yourselves 
v x


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Well what a rubbish couple of days for some of us!!!

Betty....it's hard to know what to say other than you've had a hell of a year honey, take a little time out for yourselves, pick up your strength and make new plans...the biggest thing i've realised that we all have in common is the amazing ability to keep moving forward to realise our dreams ... one day you will get yours xxx

Angela... those little frosties are waiting for you, they're not going anywhere, take your time xxx

Charley and Dianna i can't seem to put into words how i feel for you both and everyone else in our position, i don't kow why this happens and it seems so unfair but grieving is part of the healing process and it does get easier, it takes time but it does get easier.... don't lose hope, take care xxx

I had a thought earlier after reading all the sad threads over the last couple of days, that so many of us are looking for a way to move forward from this and we are all good and deserving people so why? why? why? is this happening to us
I know that we all desperately want our own children but maybe this is our chance to give one of the so many little ones out there with no mummy or daddy of their own a chance to be loved? xxx maybe xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Day 31 still waiting for AF

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

 to everyone

Bex


----------



## qnu (Jul 31, 2008)

hey
i'm sorry i' not going to do personals right now. congrats to all bfps and lots of  for bfns. i'm aving a downer at the moment. i had a pink discharge about an hour ago and i'm sooo scared its over for us. i have that af sinking feeling. i've read everyhtig going and i know it could be implantation, i so bloody hope it is. its now nearly 215 am and i can't sleep justwaiting for something to happen, scared to go to the loo. i can't believe i'm glad my boobs are killing me after complaining all week but i'm taking as a pos, cos my sore boobs usually go before af comes.                                   
to add to it all i'm stying at my friends house cos came to visit to cheer her up and take her out - well done me!!!! so had to phone my dh and hes his usual medical practical self and just worrying about me, bless. so i won't see him til tomorrow and hes working til about 7, its [email protected] so now i've upset his sleep too.
please, please don't leave little embies,stay with me.                                    
thinking of you too buster, it helps to see your message, glad to hear your doing good.
hopefully talk tomrrow(well today really)
night
nuala


----------



## qnu (Jul 31, 2008)

sorry ladies for prevoius strange post but my computer lost signal and i didn't get to send it when i wrote it last night. so i've just got home and sorted out connection and thought i'd send it anyway i was so in need of you girls last night. 
well today hasn't been so bad, i have some more pink liquid but no blood, thank god. i'm taking this a half hour at a time, i'm so scared. i'm trying to be positive but don't want to build myself up too much. i think its going to be a tough 5 days to thurs test day.
bloody hell but its a mans world!!
thinking of all you girls that have had bad news      
sorry to be a me-me this evening
nuala


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi nuala

Sorry to hear you're struggling at the mo.  I'm sure that with 5 days to go it's too early for AF and the pink may very well  an implementation bleed which is a good thing  .  Sore (.)(.) were my only symptom and i got a BFP so please don't lose heart hun!


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi to everyone  

Congrats to all you with  
and big big   to those with  , I hope next month is your month!


Nuala, Don't lose heart! As poppet said, it's too early for AF so fingers crossed it's implantation!

Bex: Just wondered if you had tested again as it could be clomid has mucked about with your cycle length, and you tested too early! Again  . . . big   and I   you get the  !

XX Nik


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi everyone

How are you all doing - going slowly crazy?  I know I am...  

I'm glad to say that after a horrendous day of diarrhoea and aching yesterday I suddenly started to feel better yesterday evening.  Of course, now I'm worrying that I felt horrid because the embies were trying to implant and that I now feel better because my body has fought them off...  Please God   let it not be that...  I still have a tiny bit of AF pain and my boobs are a little sore, so trying hard to have faith that my embies are safe...

Betty and Angela  - so sorry to hear your news girls.  Wish there was something I can do to make it better.  Just allow yourselves some time to recover before you start thinking seriously about what to do next.  

D-miccy - good on you for getting signed off until after test day.  I'm jealous already!  Wish I could do that...  But take it easy - get DH to cook for you, not the other way round!  

Sending lots of    to all my fellow 2WW'ers.  Can't believe I'm not half way through yet...

love

BlueSoo


----------



## canjen (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi everyone! I hope you don't mind if I join you - I've just started my   wait today.

I'm on my 3rd TX (IUI - Nov07, ICSI - Apr08, ICSI - Aug0 - DH and I have been TTC for 3 years. I have PCOS and he has serious male factor (unexplained). Please let this time be positive!

Is anyone else taking Metformin? I've been taking it for years and my doctor told me its fine to keep taking on the 2WW (and even pregnant) - has anyone else been told the same? 

My test date is 27 August - I was hoping for 25th (I'd rather take the news on the bank holiday, either way!). It seems a bit late to me, EC was 11th (we had 2 blasts transfered today)... not sure I can wait that long!! Last time AF started around 9 days into the wait   so this time I'm on progesterone injections in the hope they'll be stronger!

Anyway, I'll be    for you all - it's good to see lots of BFPs recently, let's have more please!!!

Jen


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Betty* ~ i'm really sorry to see your news hun.....sometimes i seem to write those words so much (too much) but i really always mean it. Much love to you and many hugs indeed 

*Angela* ~ i'm so sorry hun that this wasn't your time either especially after what you have been through with your mc and losing your sister 

*D-miccy* ~ glad the doc signed you off hun....sounds like you really need it to let it out ((((hugs))))

*Hey Nuala* ~ pink could be implantation hun......i really hope so  

*Hi Jen* ~ welcome to the thread. Not sure about the metformin but I'm sure someone else will be able to help. Lots of luck for your 2ww  
*
Hi Boppet, Buster, Helen, Bex, Nik and Bluesoo* ~ hope you are all ok 

*MaraJade* ~ much luck for your test tomorrow       

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Girls BFN for us today so guess that's it for now, not sure yet when i'm gonna think about my frosties but it's not gonna be today   Today is officially a crap day 

Wishing all of you on your 2ww the very best of luck, be positive all of you   

Thanks Lizzy for keeping us all in line and for managing to support all of us when we need it, don't know how you do it xxx

Thanks to all you lovely ladies who have taken the time to make my 2ww a little easier. To all of us who have'nt got our dream yet... keep wishing one day a little fairy will come along and wave her magic wand xxx
                                Much Love Helen xxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Dear Helen, 

I am SO sorry for your sad news. lots and lots of  . 

XX Nik


----------



## NikkiC123 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello to everyone,

I posted for the first time last week and sorry I haven't been back since - been trying to keep my mind off everything as I was going more and more crazy. Thank you so much to those who responded to me. I've just caught up on everybody's posts, and there's been so much bad news and sadness, my heart goes out to everyone who has had a BFN. I've had a BFN this morning, although it's 3 days before my official test day, I am 13DPEC and thought if I _was _ then it really should show by now. I've been feeling AF's arrival for the past few days, though, the tell-tale cramps, moodiness and sore boobs. I know it's not really over yet, but I am preparing myself for the worst - there is a very, very tiny glimmer of hope still there, but the stark white of the pg test keeps coming back to me and pushing it away.

Although it's horrible that any of us should have to go through this at all, I'm so thankful that places like FF are here where we can share our experiences and feelings with people going through the same heartwrenching journey. My blessings go out to everybody out there experiencing IF and fighting it.

Nikki xxx


----------



## Flossy Teacake (Mar 26, 2008)

Nikki - sorry to hear about the test this morning... Although there is still hope as HCG levels can rise so much over the next few days - keep hanging in there...

Im due to test Wednesday but couldnt resist doing one this afternoon - ofcourse it was negative which got me really down... but I am doing it 3 days early and didnt use the first urine of the day and with all the water im drinking im sure it wouldnt be accurate anyway... Have to resist doing that again and try my hardest to wait until Wednesday!


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi to everyone.

Although tomorrow is my official testing day we have tested Friday and today and have a  .

I'm so sad, everytime I think about it I cry, just trying to keep it together.   
I still have to go tomorrow to hospital to have it confirmed, although I don't really see the point now.

I'm not sure whats next.
This was our "free" turn and will have to self fund any more.
I think I am going to try to have another HSG, to see if my one tube is still clear and try and go back on metformin and tamoxiphen.
I conceived on these last year, but miscarried.
After all the stress both physically and mentally I don't want to rush back into things.
Plus surely it must be an even bigger disappointment when you pay for it and it doesn't work.

I just feel that the last 4 months have been a waste of time. I started this in April, and had one abandoned cycle and went straight into another, down regging was much longer than "normal" for me.

Think we are gonna cash in my Tesco clubcard points and treat ourselves to a holiday!

Congratulations to all the BFP's and to all those BFN's I feel for you.


----------



## Flossy Teacake (Mar 26, 2008)

Heavenlyharry - sorry to hear about the tests... there are lots of people on here though that have got a BFN one day and then a BFP the next... see what happens at the clinic tomorrow - its not over until its over - keep your chin up...

We have found funding the cycles very hard (although we had a guardian angel this time in the form of a family friend who was very ill who wanted some of her savings to go towards funding our cycle - unfortunately she passed away soon after so wont be able to know if it worked - although im sure shes up there watching over - a true angel, one in a million... - also im hoping my mums looking down from heaven and sending the good vibes too!)

Because of the area we live in we were told we would have to wait 2 years for our one free go!! That is due to come up next June/ July... we couldnt wait that long so have been self-funding...


----------



## MaraJade (Aug 10, 2008)

To all of you who got a BFN three days before your test day, hang in there.  I got a BFN three days before test day.  I got a BFN 1 day before test day.  And today, test day, I got a BFP.

We have been ttc for 13 years and this is our first pregnancy.  We are thrilled and shocked.

Thanks for all the support.  
Mara


----------



## Flossy Teacake (Mar 26, 2008)

Marajade - FANTASTIC - what a lovely thing to hear... Congratulations!!


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Buster – I know I was bold hehe I honestly have never done that before . How are you doing? Not long to go now.

Huge   to all of you who have had your hearts broken, i know every time you get a neg it takes another little bit of your fight . 
Lizzie – I wont tempt fate, hopefully I will be nagging you tomorrow to make mine a BFP , got bloods in the morning and ive had nice dark lines every day so fingers crossed and im   it will stay. 
Congrats to the girlies who got a BFP , 
Take care girls, wishing


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Mara Jade - fantastic news for you after 13 years of TTC!  And amazing that you could get a BFN just yesterday and then a BFP today.  What excellent encouragement to those who test early and get a BFN!  

Jen - Hi to you.  Hope the progesterone shots aren't too horrid.  I recommend investing in some of those gel ice packs to sit on afterwards!  

Niki - Hang on in there.  Those AF type symptoms could equally well be the signs of early pregnancy...

Flossy - naughty you, testing early  .  But hope you can take hope from Mara's example...

Harry - so sad to hear your news.  I never know what to say, but look after yourself.  And yes - do go for that holiday.  Sounds like an excellent idea.  We have 2 long weekends booked for the 2 weekends after our test date.  So if it's a BFN they should be ideal for taking my mind off it...

Well I feel much better today - day 7 of the 2WW.  My diarrhoea has finally gone - bet you're all relieved!  Now I'm checking desperately for pregnancy symptoms.  I think my boobs feel a bit tingly, and I thought I had AF pains this morning, but going by my last failed cycle, I can make myself feel these things if I want to.  Amazing the power of the mind, isn't it.

Hope the rest of you are OK and hanging on in there.

love

BlueSoo


----------



## charley789 (May 23, 2007)

Hi All 
Just to say thanks for all your support I really appreciate it.  Thanks Angela!!
Just waiting on follow up appointment to see what we can do next I shall keep you all filled in.
Take care.

Love 

Charley 
XXXXXXX


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Morning to all

Well no sign of AF, did test again on sat but bfn.

I need advice please, going to write details of the last month just for some answers.

BMS on 28th 31st 2nd Aug, temp 36.4
Ov about 28th
4th temp went up to 36.7
day 21 on 6th, tested did OV result 38
7th temp went up to 36.9
12th 13th V bad headache, shanks, felt sick, could feel heart beat in head, went to docs temp 37.2
BFN on 14th
been feeling really rotten since 13th,
no sign of af no spotting, just white stuff
temp still 36.7 36.8 every am.

Now day 33 feel sick headache, shakes, have had slight period pains all week and this am
I'm really not myself
Any advice would be great. 
I know there not much antone can say but just needed to write it all down,  

Much love and   to everyone

Bex


----------



## tate2 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Bex - I have been having total AF pains from last Wed to Sat so don't think they are any guarantee of a BFN (as I got a BFP).  Maybe you ov'ed later than you think? Hang in there!! I feel your pain - the waiting is enough to drive the sanest woman completely mental!! 

My news is - went for blood test on Friday morning.  My hcg was 155 which they said they were happy with.  However, now the AF cramps have stopped and I don't really have any other symptoms so am freaking out all over again!!  I am going to go back for another blood test tomorrow.  Fingers, toes and everything else crossed that it will show nicely rising hcg levels 

 to ladies with bfns - I know only too well the pain.  Best of best luck for next time.

Congrats to BFPs 

Ladies still in the tww - fingers crossed for you - it's a crazy time [email protected][email protected]"L


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

cheers Tate, that gives me hope

just got back from dog walk and i'm sweating like mad, have headache and feel slightly sick, just making me swollow lots.

no change in the boozwamers only thing i've notices in the skin on my chest and arms feels really soft.

want to cry i feel so bad, got opening of my new line of baby clothes and toys today at 2 and just want to go to bed  

Bex


----------



## tate2 (Jul 9, 2008)

Don't cry Bex!!  Take it easy and be nice to yourself - you will get through this!!! Huge good luck for the new line this afternoon


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

wahey finally made it (even though i've only got a week 2 go before testing!)

OK a BIG   to all u ladies take have finally got that much deserved 

BIG     to everyone that got the dreaded   

Wondering if anyone can help me im on cd23 but since Tues cd 17 (day of ovulation i think) i came down with a really bad pain in my lower stomach, had 2 go for a blood test on weds & had a word with the nurse who advised seeing a doc as I'm on clomid, anyway saw the doc & he said it a ''Mid-cycle pain'' & it's just the clomid doing it's job, working on my left ovary (so what am i moaning about?) Well last night the pain came back on severe to the stage the i was curled up in pain crying & feeling sick. Today the pain hasn't gone but it's not as bad as it was but i woke up feeling a bit sick... Has anyone else had this & is it still 2 early 2 do a hpt?!

Lots of     to everyone still on their 2ww

Thanks in advance
Nikki x


----------



## buster31 (Apr 14, 2008)

*NikkiC123*, *Heavenly * *Harry*, *Flossy * *Teacake*,sending each of you a   .

Hope u've seen *Marajade's * post, 13 yrs waiting.. BFN day before OTD and BFP on OTD

2 days are a long time in the parallel universe we're all in right now. So sending you all    as well .

There really has been so much heartache the last few days it'd b wonderful to be able to celebrate for you all. It ain't over till its over.   

*Fireopal* it really does sound like something is happening in your body right now..hope *Tate * is right.  

*TLZ* and *Rebeccas* so hope u guys are celebrating this morning .

I'm much the same still completely frustratingly symptom free and only 4 days to OTD but still hoping to hold out to Sat instead. 

Anyone else having mad progesterone vivid dreams ? Mine have been awful, dying caterpillars  and inability to get to the clinic so I know embies won't make it . DP had to wake me Sun morn becos I was crying and struggling in my sleep. Horrible

Can't remember whether I posted here or on N. Ireland about pregnant coz. ,but I'm delighted to report she had a 9 1/2 lb baby girl on Sat eve  
Mum, Dad and baby all well...no name as yet.
God love her she so deserves good fortune for a change.

Anyway guys hope ur all holding up to the strain.

*Qnu * your symptoms sound really positive.. Go girl

Take care All

V x


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello everyone

I am due to test on 27th aug, first ICSI, and biting my nails already!  I am off work for two weeks and wish i could sleep it away.  Have had a few AF type twinges in lower back but nothing more.  This site has put me at ease about so many things, like I haven't seen any implanation bleeding but someone else reassured me not everyone who gets a BFP gets implanatation bleeding.

So sorry for all disappointed ladies, there's just nothing I can say but well done for trying.  

Big congratulations to all successful ladies.

Sabah x


----------



## jaks (Aug 11, 2008)

morning to all

how nice to see all these bfp on the boards what a wonderful feelingxxxx
best wishes to you all

i feel for all the others who didn't but looking over the boards storey's today i have taken some hope from some of the stories out there..

well as for me week 1 has finished and week 2 has started i so hope this week is soo much better than last i really didn't think i would of got through it but here i am not really sure how i,m feeling, last week i,d well got it into my head that it hadn.t worked but today i feel quite calm about everything. which will please my dh as i wasn,t so calm last week..

good luck to all those ladies due to text

jaks


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Sabah just wanted 2 wish u luck for the 27th  
Try not 2 let the 2ww drive u completely   i know it's easier said then done lol

Afternoon Jaks,
I've also just started the 2nd week of the never ending 2ww & am due 2 test on the 25th as well so just wanted to send loads of    ur way

And   we all get the much deserved 

Take Care & Good Luck 
Nikki x  

P.S How do we get added to the list?!


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Well just done another test   BFN

Never been this late always had signs even if it was 30days.

my body is being v mean  

What do i do about asking for something to bring on af ?
It it fert clinic or doc's i need to ask?

Bex


----------



## tate2 (Jul 9, 2008)

not sure Bex - but reckon they'll tell you it's too early to think about that.  Ask your fertility doc to be sure...

Lizzie - thanks for putting me on the front page!!!  Was so happy to see that 'congrats'!  Cheers!  (Btw I had ICSI)


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Bex - Clomid can make your cycles longer or shorter.
If Im right you have only been on it one month.
It will take your body a while to get used to the new drug in your system. Most doctors will not prescribe something to cause a bleed unless its really needed. I was on provera, but my cycles were no shorter than 45 days and as long as 80 days, on the 45th day if I had not had a bleed then a would take the provera.


Confirmed today by a blood test - BFN for me.

My 2WW is over I think I will join the negative cycle board.

Good luck to those still on their 2WW.

x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Helen(Heley)* ~ i'm really sad for you hun......take good care of yourself and much luck for those frosties when you are ready 
*
Helen(HH)* ~ so sad to see your news too.......sending many hugs 

*Charley* ~ 

*Bex* ~ good luck for today....hope you get through it ok ((((hugs))))

*Nikki/Flossy* ~ hope that test day brings you both good news......not long to go  

*Hi Nikki (Topkat)* ~ welcome to the thread.....I put you down for the 25th, is that right? Oh don't worry, just seen your other post.....i've added you to the list  Loads of luck  

*Sabah* ~ hi there, welcome to you too....sent you some bubbles for luck  

*Buster* ~ great news for you cousin....you must be all so happy for her 

*Hi Jaks* ~ good on for you for feeling so calm and positive hun....good luck for week 2  
*
Hi Bluesoo* ~ glad you are feeling better......was wondering what you were doing up so early and just realised where you were!

*
Wishing* ~ lots of luck for your bloods today  
*
Marajade* ~ so pleased for you.....congratulations 

*Tate* ~ fab levels hun.....i'm sure tomorrows will be fab too. Have changed the list for you 

Take care everyone, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Lizzy  

Good Luck 2 Everyone still on there 2ww    

 2 everyone who has finally got that much deserved 

   to everyone who didnt (please dont give up hope) 

Nikki x


----------



## buster31 (Apr 14, 2008)

Heavenlyharry
So sorry that your result has definitely been confirmed  ,  I just like to remain hopeful up to the end.

Please take care of yourself and DH and definitely take that hol together, wish I could say something else but don't know wot, this is such an awful lottery.

V x


----------



## qnu (Jul 31, 2008)

Helen(Heley) ~ i'm thinking of you  

Helen(HH) ~ so sad to read your news 

Bex ~ good luck for today 

Nikki/Flossy ~ good luck 

Sabah ~ welcome to the thread 

Buster ~ hello my partner in crime - hope you're holding it all together. only 3 more sleeps until test day. let me know how you  are               

Jaks ~     for week 2

Bluesoo ~ glad to hear you're feeling a bit better 

Wishing - good luck with your bloods 

Marajade ~ so excited for you- keep us up to date with progress - i'm testing on thurs, hope i have your luck

hi to everyone else -apologies for missing anyone my head is a bit frazzled at the mo.

i can add light heads/dizziness to my list of symptoms now aswell as my filthy temper returning. still really tired, and have little crampy feelings ( not a lot). my throat infection is getting better thankfully but i now have a head cold so it must be moving out- don't feel so bad though as i don't have a any reason to leave the house today.
i got my vits that i sent away for in the post today - they're called sage organic pregnancy care. supposedly fully loaded with everything the littlun and mum would ever need. so have added them to my huge range of tabs, i'll rattle when i walk soon.

did i mention i went and had food sensitivity testing done just before i started treatment so i was told to cut out chocolate and everything containing or flavoured by choc, all cheeses inc cheesecake etc, diet soft drinks and hard cabbage (coleslaw etc) so i've done it now for about 5 weeks and i don't have bloating or indigestion anymore, so hope thats helping this process too. highly recommended.

i'm going to sign off and have a wee nap cos its very tiring being this inactive!!!

talk later

nuala


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi to everyone still anxiously waiting,  
I am now 18 days post ET after bleeding heavily for 5 days (with excrutiating pain started on day 8-15 and still having brown discharge) did a test and got a faint positive on day 14 and a slightly stronger positive yesterday, the hospital still think its very likely that i have either miscarried either one or both embryos hence the bleeding.
So i went to the hospital today to request a blood test to confirm or exclude a pregnancy but they were reluctant to take any blood and told me its no more accurate than a home test and all i can do is wait a week and test (this is driving me insane). They said it is too early to predict anything.
Still dont know whether to get excited or not, don't know how to feel am so stressed i can't sleep!   It feels like forever!! Do other hospitals offer blood tests to confirm pregnancy??
How do other people cope with this stress
Helen x


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Helen that sounds absolutely [email protected] and i can't believe the clinic are beng so rubbish.  By taking blood they could be seeing if the HCG which is causing the hpt to turn positive is going up or not and this would at least give you a much clearer indication of whay's going on!  If i were you i would book an emergency appt with your GP, tell him the situation and that it's causing you a huge amount of stress and ask for 2 blood tests 48 hours apart to see what your hcg levels are doing.  I did the same and my doc obliged as i am nervous about my initial fairly low hcg count on OTD.  He sent me away with 2 blood test forms to be taken to monitor the hcg.  Basically if the count doubles over the 48 hour period it would suggest the pregnancy is still ongoing whereas if it doesn't increase by much or goes down it would suggest the pg isn't viable.

Hope that helps - this is such a rubbish time for you and i hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Boppet, 
thanks for your reply. I did mention this to my GP when i saw her last week and she agreed with the hospital to wait and retest. 
I feel dissappointed with the hospital as they have been brilliant throughout the ICSI up untill ET then we really have been just left to get on with it.
If it wasnt for the support from my DH, friends, close family and FF i really don't know how i would have coped. 
Think i will retest later this week and then contact my GP if the test is still positive.
Do you know how long it takes for the pregnancy hormone to fall after a miscarriage?
Helen x


----------



## cheese&amp;pockle (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Just wanted to know if there are any others waiting for Sunday to jolly well hurry along?

I am on dpo8 of my 2nd IUI and being treated at ACU, Grays Inn Road.  My first IUI was in July which obviously resulted in a  so DH and I went straight on to the next one.  I took Clomid both times which didn't give me any problems apart from a mild tummy ache which felt like AF was on her way.

The clinic want to put me on Tamoxifen for the next one as my lining was very thin.  At the last scan I have 5 follies, three on the right sizes 32mm, 28mm & 28mm.  As they were getting so big the IUI was brought forward by a day and I was given the HCG a day early.  The other two follies on the left ovary were 10mm and 12mm but the lining was only 4.4mm which is very thin.  

I have been taking 75mg of aspirin each day with pregnacare, progynova and cyclogest.

To date I have had very little symptoms during my 2ww...

dpo 1-4 - tummy cramps and nausea although not actually being sick
dop 5-6 - dull tummy feeling but no real pain
dpo 7-8 - no symptoms at all - nothing!

Good luck to all testing in the next couple of weeks...  xxx


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well i got my hcg back today and its officail, i have a   So truely blessed, just taking each day as it comes, dont have a scan for a month which will be very tough as they discovered no h/b on my first bfp so i wont be telling anyone until then. Until then i will count my blessings.
Lizzy – can you ‘officially’ add me to your list when you get the time, thanks 

I will keep popping on to see how you are all doing, the best of luck to you all. 

Wishing


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Wishing the long wait for the well deserved  has finally come 2 u  

Hope u have a happy, healthy pregnancy!!!

Best Of Luck
Nikki x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Helen* ~ i'm sorry you are going through the mill hun. I'm surprised too that the hospital didn't offer you a blood test  I have to say I agree with Boppet, I'd go back to your GP and insist that they do some bloods.....not fair to leave you in limbo like this. Take care xx

*Hi Babyflint* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck for your 2ww  

*Wishing* ~ that's fabulous....congratulations. Be very happy and healthy 
*
Lizzy* xxx


----------



## lainey m (Jul 19, 2007)

Wasn't on your list but bursting to tell eveybody that i'm 
1st ivf attempt so i'm delighted,hope you all dont mind me sharing my news!!


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Evening all, 

I hope you dont mind me joining you - I am on day 5 of my first ever 2ww and am going   

Cant stop thinking about my little two embies inside, dont know how i'm going to cope until 28th August - it seems like such a long way away... 

Its excellent to see the BFP's recently - congratulations to you all 


Michelle
xx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Michelle

I'm at same stage as you, although confused again about which day to test.  My clinic told me day of ET counts as day 1, which was on the 14th, so day 14 is on the 27th for me...is that right?  I have had cramps in lower back but no other signs.  How about you?

Sabah


----------



## d-miccy (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow what great news with the BFP's!! Congrats!!

Well last night was terrible, had a restless sleep troubled by stomach pains/cramps thought for sure AF was on its way.  This morning had slight brown discharge but all seems to have stopped, both pain and discharge..

Such a waiting game right now, trying so hard not to stress out about it all but sooooooooooooo worried about it!! This is my last day of cyclogest also!

sigh


----------



## qnu (Jul 31, 2008)

d miccy
are you sure you are on last day of cyclogest i thought everyone had to take it for whole 2 ww. i know some other girls who only got enough for 1 week and it was a mistake. sorry for sticking my oar in but its so important.if in any doubt phone hosp.
good luck 
nuala


----------



## d-miccy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi nuala

thanks for asking, but yes, i am only prescribed cyclogest for 12 days, seems to be standard for Ninewells ACU and even phoned clinic to confirm.

You're right that most other people are prescribed it for the entire 2 WW but guess this clinic is diff...


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi everyone

My but this 2WW is long!  Am feeling depressed today, as now that my tummy trouble has settled down I've got no symptoms at all.  I know that some people don't have and then do go on to get BFPs, but I'm feeling pretty sure it's not worked for me this time...  

Buster - so you've got no symptoms now either - I know how you feel...  I've been having vivid dreams too - all kinds of mundane ones though, about being at work, or going round the supermarket...  

Hello to Sabah - and Durhamlass - nice to see you over here.  Sending you lots of  

Nuala - your food sensitivity testing sounds interesting.  I must give it a try.  Where do you go to get it done and what sort of tests do they do?

Helen - I agree with what the others have said.  I can't believe your hospital refused to do a blood test.  That is the normal way clinics confirm pregnancies because they can monitor your HCG levels and tell whether the pregnancy is good and strong, and whether it's likely to be twins etc.  

Babyflint - welcome to you too.  I'm wishing for Monday - 25th - so I'll be testing just after you, along with 3 or 4 others.  Glad to hear your symptoms have disappeared too..  I hope that just means it's the normal thing...

Wishing & Lainey - congrats on your BFPs - great to have some good news to cheer us all up!

love

BlueSoo


----------



## cheese&amp;pockle (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Bluesoo,

Thank you for your wishes, I will be thinking of you and sending you positive vibes   

It is so great to see so many of you flying your BFP flags!!!  Congrats to you all.  All those with BFNs lately - so sorry...don't give up as you are an inspiration to the rest of us....

As for me - 

dpo9 - very mild tummy twinges but nothing else, the symptoms have well and truly stopped which makes me think that round 2 for IUI has not worked although like Bluesoo said, no symptoms can still mean a sneaky BFP so I am hanging in there.

Good luck to those testing today xxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

I can't wait another 9 days!!! I was naughty and used a pee stick this morning, obviously it was a BFN at 6 days after ET.  I'm not upset as I know it doesn't mean anything but I can't concentrate on anything else.  I am off work for 2 weeks, and have loads of stuff to do but I can't motivate myself.  Help!!


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Morning everyone

Feeling a bit low today, woke up without my smile  
Had a dream that i had a BFP, 

Still waiting for AF day 34 now, still feeling bad, first thing v sweaty now i have the shivers and goose bumps. the odd tummy pain but no spotting.
Tested again ( 5th time)   at 6am BFN

Going to the docs again at 4 as if i'm not pg then i'm not very well.

Soz i haven't replied to posts on last page but if i look at one that has lots of moving stuff on it, my pc just locks up. ??

Much love 
Bex


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Morning everyone, 

How are we all this morning ? I'm really sick of this rain now - where has our summer gone ?

Sabah - I was told to test on 28th - maybe they just given me one more day for luck, so going to try and hold on till then - Although I'm going insane with this wait. With regards to symptons, I have just been having AF type pains on and off and also feeling a little dizzy the past 2 days, although I do suffer with vertigo sometimes so it could be my mind doing overtime. My (.)(.) are sore too but i think this is from the cyclogest ?  Just wish there was some sort of home device which we could see inside     - you are obviously like me and cannot wait - your peestick this morning made me laugh 

Fire Opal - I hope you get some news as to what is going on with you soon. 

Sending everyone     vibes...

Michelle
x


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Can I ask if anyone is having gestone injections are if so what colour needle are you using ? We have been told to use the big long green one but we think its too long... well I do... we got some blue ones in our pack but have not used these yet - i'm thinking maybe these are to be used for this .... the big ones scare me .... 

Michelle
x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Michelle, it's important that you use the needles that you are told to use - they obviously go in at different depths as some drugs need to be injected 'IM' (into the muscles) which you would normally use the green ones for, or Subcut (beneath the skin - which is deeper than you would think!) which is what the slightly shorter needles are for. 

Well i've been a bit awol as i'm off work for 2 weeks, so been spending some long awaited time with hubby!

I am now only 5 days from OTD.... part of me thinks it's worked, but i'm not brave enough to believe it!! and i started to feel like AF is on it's way today, so really don't know what to think!

All i can do is wait....

aarghghghg...


----------



## canjen (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Michelle,

I'm also taking the progesterone injections and they've given me two different types of needle - the longer one (green) to draw out the liquid (easier because it's longer) - the shorter one (blue) is for administering the injection.

If I were you I'd put a call into your clinic though. If they tell you something else, I'd be interested to know! 

Best of luck to you and to everyone else. Great news about the BFPs today!!   for everyone dealing with difficult news.

Jen x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello 2wwaiter's can I join I will be pupo from tomorrow and thought I would join you all  

I already feel very nervous and the 2 weeks will be like 2 years I know!

Good luck to you all testing this week    

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## tate2 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi ladies - just a quick note to say my hcg level went up to 811 today so it has doubled roughly every 40 hours since Friday.  I am over the moon - in a cautious, 12-days-of-panic-til-my-scan kind of way!!!  
Thanks for all your congrats.  This is such a roller coaster ride (especially the 2ww) and it really makes a HUGE difference to have your support.  Me and my dh are the only ones who know we are doing this so you support means so much.

MASSIVE GOOD LUCK to all the 2ww'ers .  I am sending bags of positive thoughts your way


----------



## lindsey74 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Waiting to do the test is pants.  After ET i was exhausted, had back pain, twinges, sore nips, and some really vivid dreams, but it only lasted a week - was that the drugs ? - I'm on cyclogest.
I'm testing on Saturday and any symptoms i had in the past have gone!  
I feel fine - normal infact.  The only thing i've noticed is that i am very hot during the night.
Is this a bad sign?

Lynds x


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi there, I've finally decided to post, i've been reading since I started my 2ww but its started to send me   now! I'm testing on Friday this week and have been trying to stop myself going mad.  I've had a combination of Tiredness, AF pains, backache, constipation and weirdly as it would be too early i've been feeling a bit sick in my stomach the last couple of mornings - I don't normally eat breakfast but I have too at the moment.  I hope its a good sign or maybe its in my imagination!!    . Oh and sore boobs.  The cyclogest is a monster drug and I think it sends us all mad.  

Hope you all get the results you want and wish you all the best. H x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

good evening ladies

First  2 all the new 
 2 all the 

OK jst a lil Q for u all.... Im on cd24 of either 29 or 31 (ol'  likes 2 take it in turns so i've put my test day for cd30) BUT on one of the pt adverts it says that it can detect pregnancy 6 days before ur missed period (i've only got 6 days left 2 wait) so i was just wondering how reliable they really are?! coz all this waiting is really driving me bonkers  
I have already asked this in the clomid & tam bit (as im on clomid) but thought i might get a better response here.

Take Care 
Nikki x


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi everyone

Lynds - being hot during the night could be a good sign.  Means that your body is using more energy perhaps growing the little embies...  I'm like you too - in the 2nd week of the 2WW and finding all my symptoms have gone (although I do have on and off AF pains).  But last time I was on the 2WW I had loads of symptoms throughout and it was a BFN, so who knows??

Spinny - Hi.  Nice to see you over here.  Good luck for ET tomorrow.  

Sally - think I'm going crazy too.  It's completely impossible to concentrate on work, although I'm rather I'm here than at home as it stops me from worrying about my embies every second of the day.  Are you going to test early or wait until Sunday?  Am planning to hang on til Monday, but may crack! 

love to everyone else

BlueSoo


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for welcome Bloosoo.

Can't wait until 1.00 tomorrow and I will be pupo shortly after

I am soooooo nervous and excited too but after my BFN in January trying to play it down incase it doesn't work!

Hi to everyone else and good luck with testing this week!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## NikkiC123 (Aug 7, 2008)

_Sorry, I've posted this exact same message in another thread, but I can't write 2 different ones right now_

Negative.

I feel like my world is over. I knew this was coming as I've been testing every day since Sunday, but you always hold out a tiny bit of hope, as long as AF doesn't show, which she hasn't. I feel numb, I haven't even been able to cry this morning, I just keep staring off into space like a crazy person. The most heartbreaking thing was DH - he's not one to show his emotions, but I can see that he wanted to cry but was holding it in for me, he was actually sick twice this morning. I feel like such a failure, I feel empty, I feel like there's no hope for the future and all the plans and dreams we had have been shattered. I feel bitter and angry, I feel like I can't face anyone or accomplish anything.

I'm sorry for the rant, and I know there are so many of you out there who have been through the same. This place is my rock and without it I don't know how I would make it through the day.

So, I've got to make the phonecall I hoped I never would - call the Chaucer and tell them it's negative. Another hour before I can call and all I can do is sit here and wait.

OK, so now I'm crying - I don't know if I'll be able to stop.

Nikki


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Nikki

I'm just so sorry to hear you news and how mnuch you and your DH are hurting 

Give yourselves time to grieve your loss, and look after each other.

This is an awful journey we're all on and no words can make it any better or ease it for you. So sorry.

Traceyx


----------



## millie34 (May 8, 2006)

Nikki just sent you a message on the other board as well Im thinking of you hun I too got a BFN this morning so know how you are feeling.  I have to now just wait for the AF to show up.  Just numb - whereas my OH is very upset and burst into tears this morning - not his style at all.  This is a cruel process.


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh Millie

So sorry to hear your news as well -  .

Take are of yourself.

Traceyx


----------



## BESTY (Sep 19, 2007)

Millie and Nicki - so sorry to read your news. besty


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi All

Haven't posted much but just to let you know it was BFN today ...

Devastated beyond words  

TLZ x


----------



## d-miccy (Aug 2, 2008)

Millie, Nikki, TLZ - I am so so sorry to hear your news. This is such a hard journey on us all.  Stay strong!

xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

TLZ

So sorry to hear you news -  . This is such a  cruel process.

Take some time out to grieve and take care of yourself.

Trasceyx


----------



## Angelamcintyre (May 15, 2007)

Millie and Nikki,

I am so sorry it is a terrible feeling I was there last Saturday with you with a BFN.  My Dh cried too and he has never done that before on any of our other cycles.  The feeling of emptiness is hard to understand for anyone not on this journey and so this board is full of people who know exactly how much is hurts and the overwhelming  amount of varying emotions that come with a failed cycle. 

Just feel what you feel for now and look after each other.

Sending you lots of heartfelt  

Angela


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

BlueSoo - i'm definitely not going to test early - dh and i decided yesterday that if AF arrives first, I will test on Sunday, but if it doesn't (and that's only happened once, even when i was actually pg!!) then i will wait until Monday.

Sorry to the BFN's ladies - it's gutting.

Congrats the BFPs! Sorry for the lack of posts lately - I don't have so much time when i'm not at work!!!   Trying to keep myself sane...


----------



## millie34 (May 8, 2006)

Now I am completely head smashed as the clinic have said the only way to confirm this is to do the 'blood' test as I may be showing a false negative (as AF hasn't arrived) and my levels may just not be high enough to show on a HPT!  Now my head is totally mashed - this is torture I can't cope with this bit - and I dont wanna go for the test - AAARRRGH!!  Im just getting my head around the negative result!  Talk about false hope.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Millie - either that or you could just retest in a few days to check your levels aren't rising? Probably better to know!  Are you taking cyclogest?  that can hold off AF so can keep that false hope alive!!!  Good luck hun - hope it's just a late implanter!


----------



## NikkiC123 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for all your posts, guys, it all helps knowing people out there understand.

Millie, TLZ and I are chatting on another thread and trying to keep each other from jumping out the window.

Anyone heard from Flossy?


----------



## millie34 (May 8, 2006)

Yes taking the cyclogest but I really dont want to have to go through another negative today if that makes sense.


----------



## Rachel :0) (Jul 22, 2008)

durhamlass said:


> With regards to symptons, I have just been having AF type pains on and off and also feeling a little dizzy the past 2 days, although I do suffer with vertigo sometimes so it could be my mind doing overtime.



Hi 2WWers,
thought I'd come and join you and the madness. Just starting my second week of waiting and trying to keep myself busy.

Michelle - I've also had a few dizzy spells during the past week too  I wonder if that has anything to do with anything...    Hope you're feeling ok and hanging on in there hun 

Rachel 2


----------



## qnu (Jul 31, 2008)

hi girls
ONE MORE SLEEP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I' going bananas here, i'm tempted to test this mornig i have even collected first pee of the day and now fighting with myself.AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. Idiot Idiot Idiot Idiot Idiot Idiot

millie, nikki and tlz so sorry for your bad news sending you      

spinny good luck today  

hello to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals i'm having great probs concentrating.

i'm in my nest at the mo still stuffed to the eyeballs with a stinker of a cold and throat infection, so a really pretty sight.
my symptoms have all but disappeared, my (.)(.) s aren't as sore anymore and all i have is some small cramping in my sides - not sure if this is good or bad. i'm sneezing and coughing so much i'm scared if the poor embie had attached that i have  shook it loose with my violent outbursts, its sore!!

i have to go to the orthodontist today, i decided that while waiting for all this ivf stuff to start that i would do things that i'd been putting off for years, so i decided to get my bottom teeth sorted out, they're a bit crooked so i'm getting a brace, he says 9 months and i'll have perfect gnashers!!! 9 months, i thought, could it be fate - giving birth and getting braces off a sexy look!! so not sure if i'm getting it on today or not i had all the moulds done 8 weeks ago. might stop me eating if nothing else.

i'm gonna stop talking now, cos my head is gonna fall off if i sneeze anymore

talk later

nuala


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Millie, Nikki & TLZ, Really sorry to hear your news.  This is so cruel, especially having to do another wait for those of you needing to do blood tests too.   Sabah


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

WHATS GOING ON 

Soz to all the bfn but i have had 4 bfn this week last one yest,

I'm going mad, went to docs last wed? as felt really bad, headache, shakes, hot sweats, small af pains.
He said see how you feel next week, well now on day 35 and NO sign of af.

Back to doc's yest, he didn't really understand what i was there for and had to look up clomid in a book, no help what so ever, just said don't take anymore clomid  

Rang clinic today and spoke to a nurse, she said clomid wouldn't be making me feel like this after this time, so going to clinic next tues to see Doc, and having a thyriod blood test tmw.

Had my first BIG   in front of DH last night, a real sobbing one, he was so good.
This is the hardest thing i've ever been though and i'm worn out all ready.

Much love to everyone  

Bex


----------



## cheese&amp;pockle (Jul 23, 2008)

Millie, Nikki & TLZ, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I hope that you will all be strong enough to get through this painful time.  

Nav x


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope it's ok to join you 2WW'ers.

I'm into my 2nd week & just wanted to      

Sorry to all you lovely ladie's that got bad news this time, be kind to yourselves as this is so hard.    

qnu - Good luck for staying away from the HPT, it's so hard.  Thinking of you.   

Is there anyone else testing next Monday 25th.

Take care all

        

Caroline xxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Fire Opal - So   sorry that your having to go through this and hopefully they will start to give you some answers as to why this is happening, cos at the end of the day they're the Dr's.  Be strong.   

Caroline xxx


----------



## jaks (Aug 11, 2008)

hi guys
just wanted to say soz to all those guys who have got a bfn thinking off you all...

me well it looks like its over for me as well started bleeding yesterday and done a test bfn re-tested this morning again bfn my sore (.)(.) have gone called hospital who say i have to still test on monday but i know in my heart that its not going to change anything....life,s crap 

good luck to all you other girls out there who have still to test

jaks


----------



## d-miccy (Aug 2, 2008)

jaks

sorry to hear about your bfn but don't give up just yet,, monday is test day. You just never know, will be thinking of you! I too test on Monday (a very long 17 day wait for me).  I have had some brown spotting when I go to loo but trying to stay positive.

xx


----------



## qnu (Jul 31, 2008)

OMG

I am officially losing my mind. i want to know so bad but i'm so scared if its neg i'll be so disappointed and could have a day extra of maybes!! can i wait til tomorrow.          

i have phoned my hubby 4 times already to see what he thinks and he can't pacify me, when he says 'wait' i get disappointed and argue my case for testing and when he says ok, i think i'd better wait. he's a pharmacist and is being way more practical about it than me, and says tomorrow is test day for a reason!!!! yeah yeah yeah.   

please please any input gratefully received

nuala


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi, haven't posted on here this time round.

But Nuala, stay away from the pee sticks. I tested early last time and felt dreadful afterwards, as it was still too early to tell one way or another but I just made myself feel far worse thinking it hadn't worked.  You've waited this long, one more night is all you've got to do. Hang in there.   

Just wanted to say to d-miccy and Jaks, brown spotting is meant to be a sign of implantation, and as you're not due to test till Monday, this would be about the time implantation would be taking place. Don't lose heart. Hang on in there till test day. You've nothing to lose by telling yourself it's worked. And if it turns out it hasn't, at least you've enjoyed thinking you were pg! If it has, you'll be on cloud nine anyway. 

Sending you strength cos I know how hard this bit is (I'm due to test on Friday - just hoping hoping hoping AF doesn't turn up before then as it did on my last cycle).

Abby
x


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Afternoon all,

Firstly, my thoughts are with those who have had a bfn sending you lots of 

*Rachel 2* - Thats reassuring if you having dizzy spells too, I am again today - now my mind is really doing overtime - I just need to know - also the AF type cramps are still here and are just doing the same, coming and going. I also felt sick and hot yesterday had to go for a lie down but I'm not sure if I'm nervous, I have a sort of nervous feeling deep down in the pit of my stomach - whats all that about ? My (.)(.) are MEGA sore, especially when i take my bra off on a night, - how about you - have you any other signs/symptons ?? Have you had any spotting ? (I havent as yet) ...

Sending lots of baby dust to everyone...  

Michelle
x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good afternoon ladies 

Just thought id pop my head in 2 say 

^Congrats^ to all the new BFP... Hope u all have a happy, healthy pg

   2 all the new BFN sorry this month wasnt ur month... Grab a nice big Chocy bar   

Nuala i know how hard it is waiting 2 test but the best advice i can give ya is go 2 bed earlier tonight so ur up nice n early & hopefully u'll wake up and get a   

Wannabemum08 im due 2 test on the 25th (seems like it's taking forever 2 drag it's round)

Sending everyone loads of     

Take Care 
Nikki x


----------



## Rachel :0) (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Michelle,
no spotting or sore (.)(.), or any other symptoms. Still AF cramps, a bit during the day but worse at night and even wake me up. Crazy dreams, but I guess that's cos my mind's so active. I'm feeling really tired too.
My boss is leaving for maternity leave tomorrow and I had to buy all the baby gifts with the collection money. It's been quite hard because the whole office has been talking 'babies' for months now.  

Fingers crossed for the 26th!  Not that far off now   I really like the advice that many of you 2WWers have given - stay positive and enjoy the feeling of possibly being pregnant. We should be making the most of it!!  

Rachel 2 xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home here everyone...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=153475.0


----------

